# Vero Beach 2012 thread closed... see 2013



## DisDaydreamer

*The 2012 thread is being closed.  Please visit the 2013 thread.* http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3021104

*Welcome!  This is the 2012 continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007.*

Much of the content of this thread has be brought forward from past threads, so be aware some prices and rates may be out of date.  Please post or PM me any corrections or updates you may have or find.  Thanks.

*Past Threads...*
2011  By backyardponder - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610219
2010 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361
2009 - By MiaSRN62 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
2008 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
2007 - By starbox - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524]

Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom, DisDaydreamer, backyardponder, Melynny, SabresFan, and lastly, by Caskbill who showed me how make these scrolling boxes years ago.

If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can right click the image and copy or save it.





*Address & Phone*
Disney's Vero Beach Resort
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000

Travel Links:
http://www.verobeach.com/
http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach

Want to learn to surf?  Here is a trip report by SabresFan about one place to do it.

*Roll Call.... 2012* 
  Post or PM me your stay dates.  Also, let me know what number stay this is for you.  I will put that number after your username.
	
	




		Code:
	

11/17 - 11/24 CFedor1 (4)
11/21 - 11/25 belleandmaddysmom (1)

12/19 - 12/21 Tunseeker1
12/19 - 12/22 Deb loves Disney (1)
12/22 - 12/24 iloveokw
12/25 - 12/28 Bunless
12/28 - 01/02 sarahk0204
12/29 - 01/03 codyvt

[B]2013[/B]
01/13 - 01/17 bobbiwoz
01/16 - 01/19 ajkmom3 (3)
03/26 - 04/02 IggyLans
03/28 - 04/04 ree123
04/26 - 05/01 JMTStone
05/02 - 05/07 backyardponder (4)
05/22 - 05/25 tchrrx
05/23 - 05/30 mmmagic7754
05/25 - 06/01 PammyK
06/15 - 06/19 wigdoutdismom (3)


One of the most frequently asked questions is "What should I request" so here a a few tips:

First, here is the layout (a few years old, the beach entry walk has been changed).






Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR)
These are all in the Main Inn building.  There are four floors and typically the higher the better for views.  It is possible to get an OVIR on either end of the building where you have an ocean view off to the side.  So you want to request and ocean FACING room.

I request the 4th floor first and then the second floor because you can take the lobby staircase to and from the 1st floor.  Sometimes waiting for the elevator is frustrating and it is nice to have an easy alternate route.

Villa Building Rooms
There are 3 Villa buildings (12, 14, & 15).  12 is on the north end of the resort, and 15 is on the south end of the resort.  These two buildings have fewer view obstructions of the ocean.  They are "U" shaped buildings and each floor has two "Dedicated" 2 bdrm units and four "Lock-Off" 2 bdrm units.  The Lock-Off units are also the 1 bdrm and studio units when locked off from each other.  You will notice below that the dedicated units (in blue) are at the end of the "U" and further away from the ocean with very limited likelyhood of viewing the ocean.  The Villa buildings are 3 stories and getting the 3rd floor is pretty critical in having an ocean view.  Building 14 has many more obstructions than the others.

Layout provided by Lisareniff





I prefer to make my request through the DVC site and member services.  Give them your name and reservation number, and your request.

https://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/contact/contactMemberServices?id=ContactMemberServicesPage  Not sure you can get to this page if you are not logged in.

They have been very (timely) responsive and email you back, so you have a written response you can refer to.  Remember... A request is just that and not a guarantee. 

New Link - by floridafam
Lookup for area restaurant inspection reports.
http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859

*VB FAQ Archive*


		Code:
	

[/COLOR]
How many rooms does VB have?
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  

How do I get to Vero Beach?
Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?

No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by 
calling the resort. 

What is rack rate for the resort? 

2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
Regular 4-11 to 5-27
Summer 5-28 to 8-14
Peak 2-12 to 3-20
Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
Inn Std same as Studio
Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
H $480.
2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
$680 and H $720.
3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
$1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245

Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th. 
What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
you have the main space with the beds. 

A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The 
difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if 
only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep 
the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is 
the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion. 

Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There 
is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and 
larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option. 

What does availiability typically look like?
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.

What is the beach like?
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off. 
Children should be closely supervised. 
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter. 
Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and 
great for boogie or surf boarding. 

The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is 
a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch, 
damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".

I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are 
pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and 
stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW 
posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam. 

Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to 
VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I 
encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though... 
just felt like a thousand bee stings.

There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.

One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and 
your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature 
is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by. 
We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the 
pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.

The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."

Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.

Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main 
building. They also have a public access computer off of the lobby area. 
Cost is $9.95/30 minutes. 

What TV stations do they have in the rooms? (provided by Melynny)
WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON,
WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN,
SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET,
FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV,
FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT,
OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN, HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits 
and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00

What is the temperature like?
See the temperature chart below.


Is there a supervised kid's club?
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday, 
Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members 
and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and 
advance reservations are required.

What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows 
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00


What dining options exist at the resort?
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment. Sonya's is open select 
evening and features signature dining with steaks and seafood. Brunch 
is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service with
hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of CS,TS and 
Signature Dining experiences. The Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) 
is accepted at VB.
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url] 

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just 
North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in 
Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.

VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, 
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, 
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night 
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone 
who wants to, jumps into the pool.

The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy 
Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving 
contests, trick or treating, etc.

What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the 
resort. 772-388-5151 .

The closest shopping is a short distance away.  Go North from the resort 
to the 1st light and turn left onto CR- 510.  Go 2.7 miles and Walgreens
will be on your left at the intersection of US-1.  If you want to go to Publix 
(groceries), make a right turn on US1 and Publix will be 1.6 miles ahead on 
your left.  As you head to Publix, on your right will be Hale Indian River Fruit
Stand.  Try their fresh-squeezed orange juice...yummy!

There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away. 
Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club, 
Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty 
of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that 
out to the west.

There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north, 
along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city, 
home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand), 
Squid Lips restaurant. -


Dining Options in the area:

Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/[/url] )

Mamma Mia's: [url]http://www.mamamiaskitchen.net/[/url]

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm[/url] ) 
also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : 
( [url]http://www.mrmanatees.com/[/url] )
Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian [url]http://www.hirams.com/[/url]

[url]http://www.riversidecafe.com/[/url] (Riverside Cafe)

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". 
So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: [url]http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html[/url] 


[url]http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/[/url]


TOOJAYS : [url]http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html[/url]


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
*************************************************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151
[url]http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/[/url]



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf[/url]
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf[/url]


************************************************** 

Ocean Grill : 
[url]http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227[/url] (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : [url]http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/[/url] 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small 
Jamaican inspired restaurant. [url]http://www.mo-baygrill.com/[/url]


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : 
[url]http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html[/url]

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like 
to add to the list :
[url]http://www.rjgators.com/[/url]

also some mentioned on this link :
[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324[/url]


************************************************** 
************************************************** 

Where Can I Get A Massage?
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service 
spas in the area:

Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
[url]http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp[/url]

Yulin's Day Spa:
[url]http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761[/url]

What is there to do in the surrounding area?

Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge [url]http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/[/url]

Sebastion Inlet State Park [url]http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/[/url]

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) 
[url]http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney[/url]

Kennedy Space Center [url]http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/[/url]

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) 
[url]http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/[/url]

The Manateer Observation Center [url]http://www.manateecenter.com/[/url]

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) [url]http://www.mckeegarden.org/[/url]

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being 
so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
[url]http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:[/url]
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147

Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting. 

************************************************** **************************************************

What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially 
called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so 
they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active 
during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio 
doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do 
not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long 
pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced 
and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans. 

How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days 
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that 
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling 
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to 
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning 
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes 
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon 
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a 
chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a 
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and 
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough 
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very 
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about 
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk 
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)  You must reserve a spot 
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from 
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" 
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the 
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make 
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. 


What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade, 
Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps, 
Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna 

Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market? 
Should I just buy there to save money?
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to 
own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...

1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote 
location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
hurricanes and is heavily insured.

2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally 
known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to 
get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a 
tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained 
like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.

Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at... 
Bad business, and it will be stressful."

What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000


[U][COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Resort - Basics[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/U]

[COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Rooms[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  
The Inn rooms designated as Garden View (vegetation and parking views)
and Ocean View.  (If you know how many Inn roms are in each category
please let me know)  

There are a total of 10 buildings with rooms.  The 6 3BR Beach Cottages, 
the Inn, and 3 other buildings, each containing 6 dedicated 2BRs, 
and 12 Lockoffs.  The studios are part of a lockoff and are in these 3 buildings.

VB is a very small resort.  Everything is a very, very easy walk.

[COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Parking[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
There is under-building parking under the Inn and the 3 buildings with 
the 2BRs and lockoffs.  There are small parking lots next to the buildings.
There is not parking next to the 3BR Beach Cottages but there is adequate
Parking in the other locations.  Overflow parking is available across 
Highway A1A which is connected to the resort via an underground
Passage.

[COLOR="SeaGreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Transportation[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Many folks ask if Disney provides transportation, like the Disney Magic
Express.  The answer is no.
You can arrange transportation using one of the VB transportation companies
but you will probably find it to be very expensive.  Aditionally, the resort
is very small and almost everybody wants to go see some of the sights
or go to off-site restaurants.  For these reasons everybody recommends
having a car.  OK, I suppose there is someone out there who doesnt!
Most folks fly into Orlando (95 miles).  Other options are North
Palm Beach (81 miles), Sanford (114 miles), Fort Lauderdale (130 miles).
[COLOR="SeaGreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Availability[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. Although I havent been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough&call right at the 7 month
timeframe.  If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at 
11 months.


*Restaurants and Lounge*


		Code:
	

VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. 
The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment (Actually I think the 
entertainment is Wednesday  Sunday.  Let me know if you know). 
Sonya's is open select evening and features signature dining with 
steaks and seafood. 
Brunch is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service 
with hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. 
There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of  counter
service, table service, and Signature Dining experiences. 
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url]



*Rentals*


		Code:
	

There are a number of items available for rental. Prices are as follows 
(NEED TO VERIFY)
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00




*Spa  Other Services*


		Code:
	

Disney Signature Package: $435. Signature VichyTreatment, Signature Massage and Signature Facial or Signature Mani Pedi.

Citrus Package $180 Citrus Vichy Shower scrub, 50 min Aroma Therapy Massage, or your choice of Facial (excludes Signature Facial).

Tropical Package $180 Same as Citrus only with Tropical...
cost in dollars 
15 mi 25 min 30/35 min 50 min 80 min
Massage 
Signature Massage 175
Hot Stone 125 165
Swedish Relaxation 105 145
Personalized Aromatherapy 115 155
Pressure Release 120 160
Maternity 110 150
Couples Price varies with selected treatment 
Verandah Chair 45 
Facials 
Signature Facial 165
Coconut Hydrating 105 
Blueberry Soy Firming 105 
Strawberry Rhubarb Replenishing 105 
Aloe Mint Soothing 105 
Citrus C Deep Cleansing 105 
A LA Carte 
Lip Exfoiliation and voluminzing 25 
Soothing eye treatment 30 
Vichy Shower Treatments 
Signature Vichy Treatment 165
Tropical Vichy Shower scrub 85 
Citrus Vichy Shower scrub 85 
Body Therapies 
Mango Enzyme Exfoilating Wrap 75 
Cucumber Mint Hydrating Wrap 75 
Hand and Foot Treatments 
Signature Spa Manicure 75 
Signature Spa Pedicure 95
Traditions Manicure 45 
Traditions Pedicure 45 
Traditions Mani-Pedi Combo 100
add French to mani or pedi for 10.00 
Tween Services 
Clean Tween Facial 65 
Calming Massage 65 
Ice Cream Manicure 35 
Ice Cream Pedicure 45


*Resort Document Scans*


		Code:
	

[B]Area Restaurants[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_3.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_4.jpg[/url]

[B]Daily Activity Sheets[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Massage Information[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg[/url]

[B]Room Service Menu[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Shutters Menu for Breakfast[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Lunch[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Dinner[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Dinner at Upscale Sonya's[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg[/url]

[B]Special Member pricing[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg[/url]
[B]
Map of Surrounding area and interests[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[B]VB resort map[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg[/url]



*Average Temps*





*Click to enlarge photos*


----------



## DVCconvert




----------



## dort

Hey Rob!!  
The 2012 thread is in good hands
Hope to have some dates for you some time after the 1st of the year.

deb


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I would like to try something new.  If you are on the Roll Call please post or PM me what number of times this VB stay is for you.  I will add that number after your username on the Roll Call.  Particularly want to know about first timers.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Hey Rob!!
> The 2012 thread is in good hands
> Hope to have some dates for you some time after the 1st of the year.
> 
> deb



Hey Deb!  it's been a while.  Hope to get some dates from you.


----------



## kritter

Just booked Vero-Beach one bedroom for July 7th-14th!! YEAH!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kritter said:


> Just booked Vero-Beach one bedroom for July 7th-14th!! YEAH!!



Congratulations... Tell me, what number stay is this for you?


----------



## backyardponder

Rob,

Thanks again for picking this up for 2012.  The thread is in good hands!

John


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Hi there, we are already on the roll call for June. This will be our 2nd stay.
Anita


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

DisDaydreamer said:


> I would like to try something new.  If you are on the Roll Call please post or PM me what number of times this VB stay is for you.  I will add that number after your username on the Roll Call.  Particularly want to know about first timers.



Thanks Rob!  This is our first stay at Vero plus our very first stay as DVC members and we are so excited.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Roll Call was just updated


----------



## ObsessedDisPlanner

Thanks Rob! 
I love this forum!!

We too are already on Roll Call May 4th - 11th and this will be our 1st trip to Vero! 

We are considering which DVC Resort to purchase into, so we are visiting a few this year.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

These pics are few years old, but still representative of the resort.  Please, everyone, post your pics.

The back lawn





My rolling (Adult) pack-n-play... boogie board, umbrella, chairs, folding table, and Noodles for the pool.





A new turtle nest.  Can you tell which tracks are inbound or outbound?  Inbound on the left.





The environmentalist digging up the nest to assess it





The nest (look close, you can see the eggs)





A garden view





The TOT waterpark 





The lake accross the street





The entrance to the tunnel that takes you under the highway to the lake





Just an ocean view from the sidewalk





A cottage


----------



## Deb loves Disney

We are staying for our very first time at Vero Beach on December 19th-22nd. We are so excited for this new adventure! Looking forward to a relaxing trip with the parks far away for once. 

We have a 1br booked, can anybody recommend a building/ rooms to request? I thought I read in a thread once that some 1br units have a slight ocean view. Thanks for any input!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Deb loves Disney said:


> We are staying for our very first time at Vero Beach on December 19th-22nd. We are so excited for this new adventure! Looking forward to a relaxing trip with the parks far away for once.
> 
> We have a 1br booked, can anybody recommend a building/ rooms to request? I thought I read in a thread once that some 1br units have a slight ocean view. Thanks for any input!



I remember last year we had a 1br overlooking the pool 2nd floor, and if we had been on the top floor it would have been a great ocean view...
I had planned to write it down, but I didn't...
We actually could see the ocean from our balcony but not very good, higher up would have been super, but the pool view was fun too!


----------



## zawisza

Our family of 5 will just book our first stay  at VB from July 30th to August     3rd.   Thanks for the information!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Deb loves Disney said:


> We are staying for our very first time at Vero Beach on December 19th-22nd. We are so excited for this new adventure! Looking forward to a relaxing trip with the parks far away for once.
> 
> We have a 1br booked, can anybody recommend a building/ rooms to request? I thought I read in a thread once that some 1br units have a slight ocean view. Thanks for any input!



Hey Deb,  This is a really common question so I added some info to the first post to help with requests.  Keep asking questions


----------



## Princess Runner

Hey thank you for taking over the thread! we are already in the roll and is going to be our first time there, celebratig Mother's Day!!!!!!!!! blessings to all


----------



## pas130

Just booked our 1st Vero Beach stay  We will be in a 2 Br villa April 19th-22nd, then we are off to WDW! We usually stay in the Clearwater area, so this is a whole new experience. It will be 2 adults, and our 5 kiddos


----------



## starbox

Hooray for a 2012 thread!!  Thanks everyone!!!!  

For those traveling between now and April 15th - 
Living Social has a group on-ish deal for Squid Lips!!! We got one for our trip in April. 12$ for 25$ worth of food.  

https://share.livingsocial.com/deals/203958?ref=conf-jp&rpi=40290254

Edited to say - the deal is still up - I think for another day!!  Dreaming of Squid Lips and the beach........


----------



## robhawk

Thanks Rob for taking over this thread! It will be our first visit to Vero in February!


----------



## debaudrn

Thanks for taking on this thread! I am on the Rollcall 3/12-3/16 and it is our 13th trip to Vero Beach (by my best estimate, I've lost count).  We frequently add a few days at Vero Beach after spending time in the parks.
Deb


----------



## Pattiwig

Thanks for the Squid Lips tip.  Just bought mine for our visit in 10 days!!!!


----------



## Deb loves Disney

wigdoutdismom said:


> I remember last year we had a 1br overlooking the pool 2nd floor, and if we had been on the top floor it would have been a great ocean view...
> I had planned to write it down, but I didn't...
> We actually could see the ocean from our balcony but not very good, higher up would have been super, but the pool view was fun too!





DisDaydreamer said:


> Hey Deb,  This is a really common question so I added some info to the first post to help with requests.  Keep asking questions



Thank you for the replies!! And thanks Rob for adding the building info to the top of the thread. It was all very helpful, we are going to request either building 12 or 15! I'll let you all know how it goes and if we were able to snag a great view!  

Only 6 days until check-in


----------



## DisDaydreamer

debaudrn said:


> Thanks for taking on this thread! I am on the Rollcall 3/12-3/16 and it is our 13th trip to Vero Beach (by my best estimate, I've lost count).  We frequently add a few days at Vero Beach after spending time in the parks.
> Deb



Hey, Deb,

Wow... You obviously have a lot to offer.  Hope you will continue to frequent the thread and help out.  Not too many have as much VB experience as you.  Glad you're here.


----------



## pas130

I have really enjoyed my VB research, and thanks for the links to the previous threads. Added on a day, now we are checking out 4/23


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Roll Call has been updated.


----------



## glennbo123

DisDaydreamer said:


> Roll Call has been updated.



This will be our first trip to Vero Beach resort.


----------



## pas130

DisDaydreamer said:


> Roll Call has been updated.



Thank you


----------



## Mahusky

Rob....  thanks for taking the time to do this again!!!!

We will be back down to VB April 15 - 20th this will be our 20th visit!  

Thank again

Dave
aka Mahusky


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Mahusky said:


> Rob....  thanks for taking the time to do this again!!!!
> 
> We will be back down to VB April 15 - 20th this will be our 20th visit!
> 
> Thank again
> 
> Dave
> aka Mahusky



Hey Dave,  You've been here ever since I can recall... I didn't realize your number of visits though.  Start thinking about how you might change your thread for the 2013 continuation   I'm gonna be asking....


----------



## IluvXU

We are visiting Vero for the second time.  July 8-11.  First visit though as owners at Vero.


----------



## tillerrw

We are thinking about making a reservation for what would be our first trip to VBR.  It will just be me and the wife.  The most important thing is an ocean view/facing room.  Would those of you with some experience advise us on just booking the ocean view inn room or do we have a decent chance with the studio or one bedroom?

We are thinking of January 22-26 or Jan 29-Feb 2.

Thanks!
Roger


----------



## backyardponder

I'd recommend an Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR).  Request a higher floor for the best ocean views.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tillerrw said:


> We are thinking about making a reservation for what would be our first trip to VBR.  It will just be me and the wife.  The most important thing is an ocean view/facing room.  Would those of you with some experience advise us on just booking the ocean view inn room or do we have a decent chance with the studio or one bedroom?
> 
> We are thinking of January 22-26 or Jan 29-Feb 2.
> 
> Thanks!
> Roger



This is just a memory guess, but...  Chance of (real/clear) ocean view:

OVIR - 90%

All of these are only if you get the third (top) floor...
Studio - 10%
One Bedroom - 20%
Dedicated 2 bdrm - 5%
Lock-off 2 bdrm - 20%

Just for fun guesses


----------



## glennbo123

The latest edition of Disney Files mentions that they have sea turtle night walks at Vero, and families are chosen by raffle to participate.  Do you have to do anything to ensure that you're "in the raffle", ie. do you have to register for it?


----------



## Deb loves Disney

We are here now. It's just beautiful. Thanks to everybodies tips we secured a third floor 1bdrm villa with a gorgeous direct ocean view. We couldn't be happier. Can't wait to fully explore the resort.


----------



## bobbiwoz

glennbo123 said:


> The latest edition of Disney Files mentions that they have sea turtle night walks at Vero, and families are chosen by raffle to participate.  Do you have to do anything to ensure that you're "in the raffle", ie. do you have to register for it?



I think at one time, you put your room key in a jar.  That may have been for the kids turtle walks, but you do have to register.


----------



## glennbo123

bobbiwoz said:


> I think at one time, you put your room key in a jar.  That may have been for the kids turtle walks, but you do have to register.



Thanks.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Deb loves Disney said:


> We are here now. It's just beautiful. Thanks to everybodies tips we secured a third floor 1bdrm villa with a gorgeous direct ocean view. We couldn't be happier. Can't wait to fully explore the resort.





Don't forget, there is a lake across the street and tennis courts, basketball courts, soccer field, couple of grills...  It's fun just walking the tunnel over there.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

glennbo123 said:


> The latest edition of Disney Files mentions that they have sea turtle night walks at Vero, and families are chosen by raffle to participate.  Do you have to do anything to ensure that you're "in the raffle", ie. do you have to register for it?



Well, you can also reserve a walk at the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, which is a few minute drive north of the resort.  They only do it in June/July, but you can make reservations in May.  There is a cost (minimal) and it is a tax deductible contribution I believe.  Check it out here...

http://www.fws.gov/archiecarr/turtlewalks.html


----------



## glennbo123

DisDaydreamer said:


> Well, you can also reserve a walk at the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, which is a few minute drive north of the resort.  They only do it in June/July, but you can make reservations in May.  There is a cost (minimal) and it is a tax deductible contribution I believe.  Check it out here...
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/archiecarr/turtlewalks.html



Awesome!  I just set up a reminder to call and make a reservation.


----------



## tillerrw

Deb loves Disney said:


> We are here now. It's just beautiful. Thanks to everybodies tips we secured a third floor 1bdrm villa with a gorgeous direct ocean view. We couldn't be happier. Can't wait to fully explore the resort.



Did you request the room when you made a reservation or when you checked in?  We really want an ocean view room and aren't sure if we should just book the ocean view in room instead of chancing it with a one bedroom.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

glennbo123 said:


> Awesome!  I just set up a reminder to call and make a reservation.



Glen, we did this last year, we saw a loggerhead laying her eggs! It was incredible for this Kansas family! 
Just make sure you take some mosquito spray, they can be nasty if the wind isn't blowing!

We are also looking into a kayak tour either on the Indian river or Sebastian outlet.  That sounds like a fun new activity for us!


----------



## DVCconvert

DisDaydreamer said:


> Don't forget, there is a lake across the street and tennis courts, basketball courts, soccer field, couple of grills...  It's fun just walking the tunnel over there.



Also, if you want to grill without the walk, there are a couple of grills and picnic tables in the area where the campfire is held.


----------



## glennbo123

wigdoutdismom said:


> Glen, we did this last year, we saw a loggerhead laying her eggs! It was incredible for this Kansas family!
> Just make sure you take some mosquito spray, they can be nasty if the wind isn't blowing!



I'm sure it's awesome...the Disney Files article said that it should be on everyone's bucket list.  I'm not sure about that, but I hope that it works out that we'll get to see one.  Thanks for the skeeter advice!



wigdoutdismom said:


> We are also looking into a kayak tour either on the Indian river or Sebastian outlet.  That sounds like a fun new activity for us!



That does sound like fun!


----------



## Deb loves Disney

tillerrw said:


> Did you request the room when you made a reservation or when you checked in?  We really want an ocean view room and aren't sure if we should just book the ocean view in room instead of chancing it with a one bedroom.



We called a few days out and requested a third floor in building 15 or 12. We also made sure to check in early (around 2pm) When we checked in the CM said we would love our view and told us we got the third floor. We ended up with room number 1539.....the most amazing view with nothing blocking it and a pretty big balcony. I would definitely try to request this room again next time! 

We are loving it here and especially love not feeling rushed or like we have an agenda to accomplish like we do when we stay near the parks.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Also, if you want to grill without the walk, there are a couple of grills and picnic tables in the area where the campfire is held.



Wow... guess I've been away too long.  Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## DVCconvert

> Thanks for pointing that out!



No problem Rob! 
There's also a garbage can right there for folks that do grill


----------



## MinnesotaMouse

A change of plans for us.....our waiting list for SSR came through so instead of one night at SSR and two nights at VB, we are doing three nights at SSR.  VB will have to wait for another future trip.  So please remove us from the roll call for January 6 & 7, 2012.

I hope all of you have GREAT vacations!


----------



## Pattiwig

Whooop, whoop!  We're finally on our way!  Toes in sand in 24 hours!


----------



## CruznLexi

We leave in 3 weeks!


----------



## KyleRayner

I'm staying at VB for the first time for 2 nights for the the 4th of July. My mom, who is 84, will be joining us. Does anyone know if the cable TV at VB is the same as at WDW as far as limited channels?

My mom is not a huge beach person, but likes to watch TV, so I was just wondering what channels she would have access to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DVCconvert

KyleRayner said:


> I'm staying at VB for the first time for 2 nights for the the 4th of July. My mom, who is 84, will be joining us. Does anyone know if the cable TV at VB is the same as at WDW as far as limited channels?
> 
> My mom is not a huge beach person, but likes to watch TV, so I was just wondering what channels she would have access to.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The Channel selection is better (IMHO) at VB than at WDW...it's not the same and you get more and a varied selection - sorry, I can't recall exactly what channels they are, but there are more....I suspect you mom will find plenty to look at and do aside from the TV...Have a great trip!


----------



## DVCconvert

An often under utilized area attraction is the Environmental Learning Center.

The ELC has as of this year started to offer self guided tours using your cell phone. This is being sponsored by Disney's Vero Beach Resort.

Here's a link to an article that describes it:

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/dec/23/cellphone-audio-tour-hit-at-environmental-center/


----------



## KyleRayner

DVCconvert said:


> The Channel selection is better (IMHO) at VB than at WDW...it's not the same and you get more and a varied selection - sorry, I can't recall exactly what channels they are, but there are more....I suspect you mom will find plenty to look at and do aside from the TV...Have a great trip!



Thank you so much for the response. I'm sure she'll find something. I'm so excited for my first stay at VB. I heard it's difficult to get a ressie there for 4th of July week when you're not an owner; which I'm not. 

I managed to get 3 Deluxe Inn Rooms all with ocean view at the 7 month mark for 2 nights; July 3rd and 4th! I can't wait!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Roll Call has been updated...


----------



## floridafam

The county restaurant inspections are in today's paper.
http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859

I think my decision to never eat at Capt. Hiram's again is a good one.


----------



## Mahusky

Hey Rob....  Just booked another trip down .... Tail end to our first Disney cruise!  We will visit from aug 5th through aug 10th. Trip 21


Dave aka Mahusky


----------



## JMTStone

floridafam said:


> The county restaurant inspections are in today's paper.
> http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859
> 
> I think my decision to never eat at Capt. Hiram's again is a good one.



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for this!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Good thing I don't see Squid Lips on the list!


----------



## Melynny

Ok folks, Here now, it's chilly so I decided to list the available TV stations...

WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON, WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN, SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET, FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV, FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT, OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN,  ADDED FOUND A SECOND PAGE TO MY NOTES...;  HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Melynny said:


> Ok folks, Here now, it's chilly so I decided to list the available TV stations...
> 
> WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON, WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN, SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET, FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV, FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT, OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN,  ADDED FOUND A SECOND PAGE TO MY NOTES...;  HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV



Thanks, I added your list to the FAQs.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

floridafam said:


> The county restaurant inspections are in today's paper.
> http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859
> 
> I think my decision to never eat at Capt. Hiram's again is a good one.



  I added your link to the top of the thread (just before the FAQs).


----------



## Catira

Hi please add us to the list. We will be there June 8-15 in a 2 bedroom. This is our first visit. We are exchanging into Vero Beach and hope to request an ocean view villa. What other nearby activities are nearby? We love to snorkel and like to spend time at the beach.


----------



## Pattiwig

BWV Dreamin said:


> Good thing I don't see Squid Lips on the list!



Just ate dinner there last night.  Quite good.  Service not the greatest.  But tasty food.  Would go back.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Pattiwig said:


> Just ate dinner there last night.  Quite good.  Service not the greatest.  But tasty food.  Would go back.



Yeah I agree not the best atmosphere either BUT close to the resort and water view. They have great happy hour prices too!


----------



## CruznLexi

We had the best meal at Shutters! The shrimp scampi was great! The cornbread was so tasty too. We are staying one night in Jan prior to our cruise so can't wait. The Turkey sandwich by the pool was great too. Had avocado in it and was great. Leave 2 weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## pas130

Thank you for all the dining reviews. Very helpful for our first trip!


----------



## DrMomof3

We'll be taking our 1st trip to Vero Beach over Spring Break - April 1st thru 5th.  We're a family of 5 and we're staying in a one bedroom.  We haven't really done a beach vacation with the kids so I'm curious to see how things go.  My eldest loves all living creatures and spends hours at WDW watching snails and lizards so I'm hoping he'll enjoy that aspect of Vero Beach. I think the adults will appreciate a more laid-back vacation!
We're flying into West Palm on Sunday afternoon and figure we'll get some groceries on our way.  If the kids get antsy or the weather doesn't cooperate, I figure we can visit the Space Center one day, too.
Thank you for providing so much info!

Amanda

PS We aren't DVC members and I came here looking for info so I hope it's ok for me to post my dates!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

CruznLexi said:


> We had the best meal at Shutters! The shrimp scampi was great! The cornbread was so tasty too. We are staying one night in Jan prior to our cruise so can't wait. The Turkey sandwich by the pool was great too. Had avocado in it and was great. Leave 2 weeks from tomorrow!



I'm guessing that was a turkey wrap and I'm guessing you will be staying at VB on 01/14.

Hope your cruise is fantastic.


----------



## Pattiwig

DisDaydreamer said:


> I'm guessing that was a turkey wrap and I'm guessing you will be staying at VB on 01/14.
> 
> Hope your cruise is fantastic.



It is actually a sandwich, on a nice whole grain bread, with guacamole, lettuce, tomato and it is scrumptious.

To add to the dining review we ate at Mimmo's Scampi Grill tonight (about 20 minutes south) it was a superb italian seafood (some chicken and veal) restaurant.  it is #1 on Trip Advisor, and came in as #1 on a google search, and they didn't lie.  Highly recommend.


----------



## pixie08

SO excited! We were able to secure a 2 bedroom for 5 nights at the end of July today

This will be our first trip, we visited Hilton Head this past September and had such a blast we decided that we really wanted to try Vero as well.

I am going to have to look for reports and recommendations on things to do now!


----------



## pixie08

Can anyone recommend an air boar tour? When researching I found at least 3 (or four). Which should I go with?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

pixie08 said:


> SO excited! We were able to secure a 2 bedroom for 5 nights at the end of July today
> 
> This will be our first trip, we visited Hilton Head this past September and had such a blast we decided that we really wanted to try Vero as well.
> 
> I am going to have to look for reports and recommendations on things to do now!



  Give me your dates and I'll add you to the roll call.


----------



## tink1969

DisDaydreamer said:


> I would like to try something new.  If you are on the Roll Call please post or PM me what number of times this VB stay is for you.  I will add that number after your username on the Roll Call.  Particularly want to know about first timers.



I'm already on the roll call for March and this will be our first trip to VB!


----------



## GoldieLocks5

A friend of mine is at the Vero Beach resort right now and keeps posting photos on FB and I'm so jealous- looks fabulous- especially for new year's eve!


----------



## LadyKay

How likely will I be able to book a 3 bedroom cottage at 7mos out for the first week of March 2013? Are the beach cottages in high demand as I know there aren't many of them?


----------



## pixie08

DisDaydreamer said:


> Give me your dates and I'll add you to the roll call.



July 31-aug 5


----------



## dreaming4disney

Please add us to roll call:  June 27-30th  so excited! this is our first time to Vero.


----------



## Catira

Hi I have been reading as much as possible for our Vero Beach trip. Noticed that in the 2007 Adoration thread there was a Beach Chair Swap. Would like to know if there might be any interest in setting one up? 

Thanks


----------



## MissLiz

Please add us to the roll call!

We will be at VB from May 25th to May 28th before heading up to WDW.  We are DVC members and this is our first trip to VB.

I've been trying to do some research about dining.  When is the best time to make reservations at the restaurants?  Since we are going over Memorial Day, I'm assuming it's going to be full so I want to make sure we get reservations when we need them.

We can't wait to get there!!!  It looks like a beautiful resort!


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Before heading over to WDW 5/6-5/9.  It is our 30th anniversary trip & our first visit to VB! (we are DVC members) Glad I found this thread! I am reading all the info. (looking for golf courses nearby as well) Surprised to see that they accept TIW...may have to get another AP so I can get the TIW again... (my current expires 1/27/12) Also, I thought I saw this, but is there a charge for wireless internet at VB or is it free for DVC members, as it is now is at WDW? Thanks!  Debbie


----------



## Kinley'sMom

Please add us to the roll call!  We are DVC members but this is our 1st trip to VB.  We will be there July 15 - 20.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Catira said:


> Hi I have been reading as much as possible for our Vero Beach trip. Noticed that in the 2007 Adoration thread there was a Beach Chair Swap. Would like to know if there might be any interest in setting one up?
> 
> Thanks



The chair swap was a wonderful thing while it lasted, but alas, it became too much of a burden on the VB staff.  If you were to do it, I think it would have to be a direct hand-over type of situation.  That would be pretty hard to coordinate though.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

LadyKay said:


> How likely will I be able to book a 3 bedroom cottage at 7mos out for the first week of March 2013? Are the beach cottages in high demand as I know there aren't many of them?



Someone will respond...  I think this is a possibility, but I have never tried to book a cottage.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Originally Posted by LadyKay
> How likely will I be able to book a 3 bedroom cottage at 7mos out for the first week of March 2013? Are the beach cottages in high demand as I know there aren't many of them?



The BC's are in high demand most of the year. There is always a chance...my guess (and it's only a guess) would be you stand at least a 50/50 chance of getting it in the time frame....ya just have to call and find out...but DO call on the very first day you can.

HTH


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> The chair swap was a wonderful thing while it lasted, but alas, it became too much of a burden on the VB staff.  If you were to do it, I think it would have to be a direct hand-over type of situation.  That would be pretty hard to coordinate though.



One of the major things that killed it was funding the swap.  At the beginning of the year those who participated contributed towards the purchase of chairs, umbrellas, anchors, etc.  As it turns out, the arrangements for collection of money violates the DIS boards rules and the moderators put a stop to it.  I guess I agree that solication of money on these boards, for whatever reason, shouldn't be permitted.

It sure was a great program and it would be fantastic if it could be re-created somehow.

John


----------



## Catira

backyardponder said:


> One of the major things that killed it was funding the swap.  At the beginning of the year those who participated contributed towards the purchase of chairs, umbrellas, anchors, etc.  As it turns out, the arrangements for collection of money violates the DIS boards rules and the moderators put a stop to it.  I guess I agree that solication of money on these boards, for whatever reason, shouldn't be permitted.
> 
> It sure was a great program and it would be fantastic if it could be re-created somehow.
> 
> John



I understand a bit more why it became difficult to continue the swap. When I go in June, I know for a fact that I will probably be buying a beach umbrella, some chairs, and maybe a small chest to take cold drinks with me down to the beach (if the resort permits it) and when I am out and about exploring nearby areas. I thought maybe we could start a "beach swap" and leave our pool toys, sunscreen, beach chairs etc to another diser when we check out without exchanging or involving money whatsoever. I know that when I have been to other beach resorts, I always find someone by the pool to give my pool loungers, and any beach toys we don't want or can't fit back into our luggage. Since the first page on the thread has a roll call, we would be able to swap things with others. If this is something others would be interested in.. maybe we can start a "beach swap"


----------



## CruznLexi

Also the places to eat sit down give a 10% discount to DVC members.


----------



## pixie08

pixie08 said:


> July 31-aug 5



We had to switch our dates. We are now Aug 6-11. Luckily we still got a 2 bedroom!


----------



## pixie08

Can someone explain the difference (aside from the view aspect) of the 2 bedroom villas at Vero. Are the bed configurations different?

We had a 2 bedroom lock off but had to switch weeks to something at DH's work. I am happy I was just able to get a 2 bedroom, but now I have a dedicated. We will be 2 couples. What are the bedroom arrangements. Is it still a master with King, and a queen bedroom, the difference being the other bedroom is not a full studio?

Does the second bedroom still have it's own full bath?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## backyardponder

pixie08 said:


> Can someone explain the difference (aside from the view aspect) of the 2 bedroom villas at Vero. Are the bed configurations different?
> 
> We had a 2 bedroom lock off but had to switch weeks to something at DH's work. I am happy I was just able to get a 2 bedroom, but now I have a dedicated. We will be 2 couples. What are the bedroom arrangements. Is it still a master with King, and a queen bedroom, the difference being the other bedroom is not a full studio?
> 
> Does the second bedroom still have it's own full bath?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I haven't been in a dedicated 2BR at VB, but the master definately has a king and the 2nd bedroom has its own full bath.  I'm not sure whether it is a queen + sofa or 2 separate beds.

At HHI we just had a dedicated 2BR and it was 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## pixie08

backyardponder said:


> I haven't been in a dedicated 2BR at VB, but the master definately has a king and the 2nd bedroom has its own full bath.  I'm not sure whether it is a queen + sofa or 2 separate beds.
> 
> At HHI we just had a dedicated 2BR and it was 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom.



Thanks. We called and were able to switch to a lockoff which works better for us because we are two couples and have a better chance at a good view. We requested 3rd floor!


----------



## Catira

Are all 2 bedrooms ocean view by any chance?

Thanks.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Catira said:


> I understand a bit more why it became difficult to continue the swap. When I go in June, I know for a fact that I will probably be buying a beach umbrella, some chairs, and maybe a small chest to take cold drinks with me down to the beach (if the resort permits it) and when I am out and about exploring nearby areas. I thought maybe we could start a "beach swap" and leave our pool toys, sunscreen, beach chairs etc to another diser when we check out without exchanging or involving money whatsoever. I know that when I have been to other beach resorts, I always find someone by the pool to give my pool loungers, and any beach toys we don't want or can't fit back into our luggage. Since the first page on the thread has a roll call, we would be able to swap things with others. If this is something others would be interested in.. maybe we can start a "beach swap"



There is a group of DISers on a FB page and we manage some of the things we used to be able to do here on the DIS that we can't do anymore. If anyone would like an invite to that group please send me a PM and I'll hook you up!


----------



## pixie08

Catira said:


> Are all 2 bedrooms ocean view by any chance?
> 
> Thanks.



No, see the first page. He does a good job at explaining. Mostly the lockoffs have a better chance at being ocean view. The building are shaped like U's so the rooms to the front would be ocean view, rooms to the can would not. I think there are 6 2 bedrooms per floor (some making 1 bed/ studio combos if that makes sense).His map makes sense and I found it helpful.


----------



## backyardponder

I don't think I've seen anything recently on the conditions of the beach and beach access.  Can someone give a current update?

John


----------



## lovin'fl

I am going to try to book a 2BR at 7 months out.  We will have two 15 year old boys with us.  Are there any nearby corner stores or sub shops and the such that they can walk to?  Will there still be turtles hatching in August?


----------



## pixie08

I don't think it's like HHI where it's in a development and such, not much in walking distance from what I've read just high end condos.

From the google maps it seems like a pizzeria might be within walking distance but that might be it. I know there are on property offering unlike HHI which just has the shack. Others who have actually been there can chime in, this is just from my reading and looking at maps!


----------



## iwannbindisnee

I noticed that there were some golf course links before but now I cnnot locate any?  If this is allowed, can someone post some golf courses that are "nearby". We'll have a car, so we can def drive.  Do any have discount programs? Thanks for any info....(we are going to be there 5/3-5/6)
 Deb


----------



## Pattiwig

backyardponder said:


> I don't think I've seen anything recently on the conditions of the beach and beach access.  Can someone give a current update?
> 
> John



We were there from Christmas to New Year.  The beach access was fine.  No steep cliff as mentioned in other posts.  Seems like they raked it out.


----------



## Pattiwig

pixie08 said:


> I don't think it's like HHI where it's in a development and such, not much in walking distance from what I've read just high end condos.
> 
> From the google maps it seems like a pizzeria might be within walking distance but that might be it. I know there are on property offering unlike HHI which just has the shack. Others who have actually been there can chime in, this is just from my reading and looking at maps!



The pizza place is within walking distance.  Not much else around.  You definately need a car.  Didn't see the amount of golf couses like we see at HHI. But to shop or eat off property you need to travel - not far - 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## hollis

Wonderful thread! Beautiful pics! I've been thinking about VB but still haven't made it there. I think I need to retire to have more time to do things I want to do.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

pixie08 said:


> No, see the first page. He does a good job at explaining. Mostly the lockoffs have a better chance at being ocean view. The building are shaped like U's so the rooms to the front would be ocean view, rooms to the can would not. I think there are 6 2 bedrooms per floor (some making 1 bed/ studio combos if that makes sense).His map makes sense and I found it helpful.



Hey, Mary, you can call me Rob   Glad you got a lock-off (older post).  That WILL serve two couples much better.  Thanks, John, for your timely help


----------



## DisDaydreamer

hollis said:


> Wonderful thread! Beautiful pics! I've been thinking about VB but still haven't made it there. I think I need to retire to have more time to do things I want to do.



I understand that.  Not close yet.


----------



## floridafam

Sandridge golf course is close by and reasonable.


----------



## pixie08

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hey, Mary, you can call me Rob   Glad you got a lock-off (older post).  That WILL serve two couples much better.  Thanks, John, for your timely help



Hi Rob I did know your name From your siggie I just think I was typing what I was thinking assuming the OP knew! Sorry....thanks for all the info and wonderful thread


----------



## iwannbindisnee

floridafam said:


> Sandridge golf course is close by and reasonable.



THanks, we'll check into that one!
Deb


----------



## backyardponder

Does anyone know the current conditions at the beach?  Is there still a big shelf?  How is access?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Pattiwig

backyardponder said:


> Does anyone know the current conditions at the beach?  Is there still a big shelf?  How is access?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



We were there Christmas week and the beach access was fine.  There is no big shelf, or drop off. It is a regular slopped beach direct from the boardwalk.  There were no issues getting to the water, which was cool, but swimable.


----------



## tillerrw

Hoping to book our first VB trip today for either 2/23-2/26 or 3/22-3/25.  Just need to confirm room availability through DVC Member Services and then book the flights.


----------



## backyardponder

Pattiwig said:


> We were there Christmas week and the beach access was fine.  There is no big shelf, or drop off. It is a regular slopped beach direct from the boardwalk.  There were no issues getting to the water, which was cool, but swimable.



Fantastic!   Thanks.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

I have a question for you vets.  It seems really expensive to rent beach chairs for a whole week.  Can you buy your own chairs close by and use them or is that not allowed?   I thought maybe we could then give them to someone who drives down since we are flying.  We need to save all the money we can and over $20 a day seems pretty steep..


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> I have a question for you vets.  It seems really expensive to rent beach chairs for a whole week.  Can you buy your own chairs close by and use them or is that not allowed?   I thought maybe we could then give them to someone who drives down since we are flying.  We need to save all the money we can and over $20 a day seems pretty steep..



Years ago, before we started taking our car on the auto train, we did exactly what you are suggesting.  We purchased chairs (2) and umbrella from Walmart about 10 mins away.  About a $45 purchase.  And then gave them away at the end of our last day. There is a CVS even closer now and I believe they carry them too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Has anyone visited the Ft. Pierce Manatee center recently?

http://www.manateecenter.com/about.html


----------



## Pattiwig

bobbiwoz said:


> Has anyone visited the Ft. Pierce Manatee center recently?
> 
> http://www.manateecenter.com/about.html



Oh yes, and I forgot to write about it.  Christmas week.  Very small, saw about 5 manatees.  Got lucky because there was a fisherman who keeps his boat on the dock there.  He was very gracious and invited us down to the dock to get a better look at the manatees, and spent a lot of time talking to us about them as well as other things.  You are not allowed on the dock as a visitor, but since he invited us as his guest it was ok.  Made it so much more special than it would have been otherwise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pattiwig said:


> Oh yes, and I forgot to write about it.  Christmas week.  Very small, saw about 5 manatees.  Got lucky because there was a fisherman who keeps his boat on the dock there.  He was very gracious and invited us down to the dock to get a better look at the manatees, and spent a lot of time talking to us about them as well as other things.  You are not allowed on the dock as a visitor, but since he invited us as his guest it was ok.  Made it so much more special than it would have been otherwise.



Mmmm, doesn't sound too promising.  I'm used to seeing manatees in a Florida state park, Blue Springs or Homosassa, and they are too far from Vero.

I'll be with a friend who hasn't seen any, so I want a good experience.  I've heard about an electric plant or something that discharges warm water and manatees tend to gather there, anyone know about some place like that near Vero?


----------



## Pattiwig

bobbiwoz said:


> Mmmm, doesn't sound too promising.  I'm used to seeing manatees in a Florida state park, Blue Springs or Homosassa, and they are too far from Vero.
> 
> I'll be with a friend who hasn't seen any, so I want a good experience.  I've heard about an electric plant or something that discharges warm water and manatees tend to gather there, anyone know about some place like that near Vero?



The only electric plant I know of that attracts manatees is on the west coast...but what do I know, I'm from NY.  My daughter was happy with the Fort Piece place, she is 15 year old.  Good luck.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

bobbiwoz said:


> Mmmm, doesn't sound too promising.  I'm used to seeing manatees in a Florida state park, Blue Springs or Homosassa, and they are too far from Vero.
> 
> I'll be with a friend who hasn't seen any, so I want a good experience.  I've heard about an electric plant or something that discharges warm water and manatees tend to gather there, anyone know about some place like that near Vero?



Hey Bobbi,  we heard that too (years ago) and on our way to McKee Botanical Gardens we found the electric plant, but couldn't figure out how or where we needed to go to look for them.  We didn't spend much time looking since it wasn't our primary destination.  It was south of the resort around VB proper.


----------



## starbox

bobbiwoz said:


> Mmmm, doesn't sound too promising.  I'm used to seeing manatees in a Florida state park, Blue Springs or Homosassa, and they are too far from Vero.
> 
> I'll be with a friend who hasn't seen any, so I want a good experience.  I've heard about an electric plant or something that discharges warm water and manatees tend to gather there, anyone know about some place like that near Vero?



Yes! There is!!!

 There is an electrical plant on the other side of the bridge that leads to Vero proper (and McKee)  If you drive down A1A towards Vero Beach, it will be the SECOND bridge.  There is a power plant on the inland side and they are a designated manatee observation spot.    There is parking and an observation area.


----------



## iloveokw

Adding another Vero trip to 2012....yippee.


----------



## pixie08

starbox said:


> Yes! There is!!!
> 
> There is an electrical plant on the other side of the bridge that leads to Vero proper (and McKee)  If you drive down A1A towards Vero Beach, it will be the SECOND bridge.  There is a power plant on the inland side and they are a designated manatee observation spot.    There is parking and an observation area.



Thank you!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

starbox said:


> Yes! There is!!!
> 
> There is an electrical plant on the other side of the bridge that leads to Vero proper (and McKee)  If you drive down A1A towards Vero Beach, it will be the SECOND bridge.  There is a power plant on the inland side and they are a designated manatee observation spot.    There is parking and an observation area.



This is good to know, thanks!  
I've booked a boat trip around Pelican island through the Environmental Learning center nearby the resort.  They had 3 trips next week, but only 1 had room for 2 more.  Cost is $22 per.  I'll post about it, but learning more about Pelican Island is something I've wanted to do, and I enjoy boat excursions.  I'm glad my friend agreed to join me.  Has anyone done it?
I also made an ADR for the Sat. Moring breakfast with characters.  I enjoyed it a lot with the family last summer.  It will be a good way to end the stay I think.


----------



## disneydivermom

Just came back from our first trip to Vero Beach... in a word "AWESOME"!!!  Family of 4 all agree it was the highlight of our trip (HH, BWV, VB & SeaWorld).  Already hoping to go back for a full week this summer.  Studio Inn room ocean view.  Nothing better than watching the sun rise while listening to the ocean waves, reading a good book and drinking coffee from my refillable Disney mug.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pattiwig said:


> The only electric plant I know of that attracts manatees is on the west coast...but what do I know, I'm from NY.  My daughter was happy with the Fort Piece place, she is 15 year old.  Good luck.



I think we'll visit the Ft. Pierce facility too, I want to know about as many places as I can.  Last winter my DH travelled at least 150 miles to a different place, and we didn't see any!  I know they are in Blue Springs, so if worse comes to worse, I'll bring my friend there.  
I sent my friend a link to that facility, and she's interested.


----------



## DVCconvert

I've pretty regularly seen both manatee and dolphins off the causeway/bridge area linking wabasso and A1A. We've just pulled into to one of the picnic/boat lanuching areas and watched.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCconvert said:


> I've pretty regularly seen both manatee and dolphins off the causeway/bridge area linking wabasso and A1A. We've just pulled into to one of the picnic/boat lanuching areas and watched.



During the winter?


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneydivermom said:


> Just came back from our first trip to Vero Beach... in a word "AWESOME"!!!  Family of 4 all agree it was the highlight of our trip (HH, BWV, VB & SeaWorld).  Already hoping to go back for a full week this summer.  Studio Inn room ocean view.  Nothing better than watching the sun rise while listening to the ocean waves, reading a good book and drinking coffee from my refillable Disney mug.



Wow!

 Is the refillable coffee in the hallway leading to the restaurant?  I don't usually get a refillable mug, but my DF doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## CruznLexi

One more sleep until VB and 2 sleeps until we are Dreaming!


----------



## eandesmom

Add me to the roll call 

First visit

7/27-7/31


----------



## dort

Just confirmed Vero for another visit 
Does it still count if we are staying off site?


----------



## DVCconvert

bobbiwoz said:


> During the winter?



In thinking about it, it's usually been in the Oct - Nov range


----------



## DVCconvert

> Is the refillable coffee in the hallway leading to the restaurant?



I dont use the refillable mug either, but yes...I've seen it there...as if you were walking into/towards Shutters.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Just confirmed Vero for another visit
> Does it still count if we are staying off site?



Yes


----------



## dort

Second time staying off site down the road a bit in a condo.
5/5 to 5/26 
10+ trips to Vero.  We still stop in at the resort for lunch and/or dinner! My points don't allow me to stay there that long


----------



## bobbiwoz

CruznLexi said:


> One more sleep until VB and 2 sleeps until we are Dreaming!



Could you be here now?

On the manatee topic:
We found the parking area by the electric plant, but no signs of where to go for observing manatees.  The area was completely fenced off.  What were we missing?


----------



## lovin'fl

We shot over from WDW to Merritt Island a couple times to see the manatees, but that's an hour north of Vero Beach.  We are driving down from MD, so we could stop in on the way down.

Also, DH just found a zoo (Brevard Zoo) that now has a canopy (zipline) tour.  He wants us to do that, but I think it's also a bit of a hike from Vero Beach, no?


----------



## dort

Hey Rob... thats 5/5 not 5/25 to 5/26.  One night would just not be enough for me at VB


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi, from Vero!

The activity is called Bubbles!  My DF had an idea about what it would be like, and we had fun!


----------



## lovin'fl

Looks like fun.  How's the weather?


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's windy and cool.  Good weather for the hot tub!


----------



## lovin'fl

I just got booked...Aug 17-21 in a dedictaed 2BR.  

Will probably call on Wed and cancel the 17th and 18th (Fri and Sat) and add 21-24 (Tue, Wed & Thur).  Or we may leave it...DH is now talking about shooting up to Lake Buena Vista from Aug 21-23 (to go to the _other_ park and see Harry Potter stuff).


----------



## robhawk

Hi everyone,

We are staying in a deluxe studio President's week. I just saw that the coffee maker is of the 4 cup variety. We like to bring Dunkins with us. Does anyone know if the filters are basket or cone type?? Thanks. 

We will be there one month from today!!! Yipeee!!!!!


----------



## tillerrw

All booked!!!  Thanks everyone on here for help and suggestions.

April 26-30 in an Ocean View Inn room.

We were planning to go sooner so we haven't looked at what's going on during the end of April.  Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Hey Rob... thats 5/5 not 5/25 to 5/26.  One night would just not be enough for me at VB



Hey Deb,  Strictly a typo... trust me, had some silent comments about your length of stay.


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Where would I find information about the turtle walks where you get to watch the turtles lay eggs?   Does Disney do one themselves or is it through other companies? Also, does anyone do them in late May or is it just too early for the turtles to make their nests then?  Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## threebeesatdisney

threebeesatdisney said:


> Where would I find information about the turtle walks where you get to watch the turtles lay eggs?   Does Disney do one themselves or is it through other companies? Also, does anyone do them in late May or is it just too early for the turtles to make their nests then?  Any information would be much appreciated.



I found this website http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Seaturtle_Facilities_Walks.htm
and the information below.  Is it up to date? 
Does Disney do any turtle walks in MAY?

How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days 
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that 
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling 
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to 
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning 
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes 
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon 
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a 
chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a 
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and 
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough 
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very 
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about 
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk 
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)  You must reserve a spot 
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from 
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" 
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the 
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make 
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting.


----------



## backyardponder

robhawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are staying in a deluxe studio President's week. I just saw that the coffee maker is of the 4 cup variety. We like to bring Dunkins with us. Does anyone know if the filters are basket or cone type?? Thanks.
> 
> We will be there one month from today!!! Yipeee!!!!!



Unless something has changed, they are 12 cup coffee makers and use the large basket filter.  

John


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're in an OVIR and we do have a 12 cup coffee maker.


Today we saw a manatee at the Ft. Pierce Manatee Observation Center.  It's a very worthwhile trip!


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Does anyone know if Disney offers turtle walks the last week of May?  Also, are the turtle walks only on Wed and Thurs?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

threebeesatdisney said:


> Does anyone know if Disney offers turtle walks the last week of May?  Also, are the turtle walks only on Wed and Thurs?



I don't have the info about the resort.  It is raffle for slots to go, but here is an alternative that starts in may

http://www.fws.gov/archiecarr/turtlewalks.html


----------



## lovin'fl

We are going to be two adults, two 15 year old boys and two 13 year old girls.  Would we be better in 2 OV inn rooms instead of the dedicated 2BR?  It's only going to be 5 nights (we're going to cancel the Fri and Sat night and add Tue, Wed and Thur nights), so we could probably do w/out the laundry and kitchen.  I just noticed that the dedicated 2BRs don't really have a view of the ocean.


----------



## robhawk

Thanks for the coffee pot info. A 4 cup pot just wouldn't do the job for us!!


----------



## threebeesatdisney

I went online to the Disney website to make ressies there but it isn't on their site.  Do I call the resort directly or don't they take reservations?


----------



## iloveokw

Call the resort for dining ressies.


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Thanks!


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Thanks!  


DisDaydreamer said:


> I don't have the info about the resort.  It is raffle for slots to go, but here is an alternative that starts in may
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/archiecarr/turtlewalks.html


----------



## lovin'fl

OK...all set for our 1st trip to VB...modified our resie and got exactly what we hoped for. We are lucky enough to have a 2BR (lock-off) for August 19-24 booked.  I requested top floor.  Now to figure out where we'll stop for 2 nights on the way home from VB.


----------



## lovin'fl

Also, the MS person just asked if I was interested in dining resies...she told me to call back to MS on or after Feb 21st.  So, you can make resies with MS.


----------



## smacky1

We just returned from a week vacation in FL.  We stayed one night at VB in a 2 bedroom lockoff.  It was a great stay.  The room was big, clean, and there were plenty of towels.  The kids loved the bathtub!  The weather was a bit cooler than we would have liked but we still swam in the pool for on both days.  We are heading back for a week long stay next month!  Cant wait for our OVIR!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Took the boat trip to Pelican Island this afternoon and thought it was excellent.  If you care to do one through the Environmental Learning center, I suggest that you call a week or two ahead because they fill up.

We were given another possible place to view manatees this time of the year, and we will head out tomorrow AM.  The learning center actually has a boat trip to this State Park to or row, but it's filled.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/stsebastianriver/default.cfm

Bobbi


----------



## Catira

Hi.. looking at mapquest it shows three different routes from Vero Beach back to Disney. Which one do all you think is the quickest.. FL 528 or the turnpike?
Thanks


----------



## dort

Catira said:


> Hi.. looking at mapquest it shows three different routes from Vero Beach back to Disney. Which one do all you think is the quickest.. FL 528 or the turnpike?
> Thanks



Okay, from VB back to Disney we have taken 95 to 528 to 4 or we have also taken 95 to 528 to 417.  DH prefers the route with 417 he doesn't think that there is as much traffic that way.   They are the routes we have taken in the past.  

Enjoy Vero!!!


----------



## pixie08

smacky1 said:


> We just returned from a week vacation in FL.  We stayed one night at VB in a 2 bedroom lockoff.  It was a great stay.  The room was big, clean, and there were plenty of towels.  The kids loved the bathtub!  The weather was a bit cooler than we would have liked but we still swam in the pool for on both days.  We are heading back for a week long stay next month!  Cant wait for our OVIR!



Thanks for the update!

Does anyone have any recent pictures of the one or two bedrooms or know where to find some? I could find a lot of Inn room pics, not so many villa room pics or Vero trip reports


----------



## Catira

dort said:


> Okay, from VB back to Disney we have taken 95 to 528 to 4 or we have also taken 95 to 528 to 417.  DH prefers the route with 417 he doesn't think that there is as much traffic that way.   They are the routes we have taken in the past.
> 
> Enjoy Vero!!!



Thank you for your reply. Our plane lands at Sanford Airport at 10:10 pm and we were undecided if to drive the 2 hrs or so to Vero Beach or stay the night near Sanford airport and then leave early in the morning. I am trying to convince DH for us just to drive to Vero Beach and do a late checkin.. even though we will get there past midnight.


----------



## dylan0317

Hello, This is our first trip to VB we are DVC members. We are coming with 4 adults and 5 kids. We have booked a dedicated 2 bedroom and a studio. 
We are on the wait list for the beach cottage. Is there any chance we will get
the beach cottage? We are coming 06/16/12-06/22/12.


----------



## backyardponder

dort said:


> Okay, from VB back to Disney we have taken 95 to 528 to 4 or we have also taken 95 to 528 to 417.  DH prefers the route with 417 he doesn't think that there is as much traffic that way.   They are the routes we have taken in the past.
> 
> Enjoy Vero!!!



I enjoy getting off the roads and doing something different.  

A few years ago we took 528 and A1A.  We did it on a Saturday and were stuck behind tons of folks pulling trailers.  Why they were going south in March is beyond me.    It was a beautiful drive, but I doubt we'll do it again.

One year we flew into TPA and drove across to VB on 60.  Interesting drive past a huge number of orange groves.

This year I think we'll take 192 to 95.  I think 192 will be tight through St. Cloud, we'll see.


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Hello everyone!
We are heading to Vero Beach in May.  Does anyone know the current rental price of the umbrella and chairs on the beach?  Also, can you take a cooler onto the beach?  alcoholic beverages?  I just didn't know what was allowed and wanted to know the Disney rules beforehand.  Also, are you allowed on the beach after dark in May.  I know you aren't when the turtles are hatching but that won't be in May.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dylan0317 said:


> Hello, This is our first trip to VB we are DVC members. We are coming with 4 adults and 5 kids. We have booked a dedicated 2 bedroom and a studio.
> We are on the wait list for the beach cottage. Is there any chance we will get
> the beach cottage? We are coming 06/16/12-06/22/12.



Welcome to the Disboards!

It is hard to answer your question not knowing if you are first or tenth on the list.  Cottages are pretty hard to come by and a reason many people buy VB points.  Good luck though.  I'll put you the roll call.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

threebeesatdisney said:


> Hello everyone!
> We are heading to Vero Beach in May.  Does anyone know the current rental price of the umbrella and chairs on the beach?  Also, can you take a cooler onto the beach?  alcoholic beverages?  I just didn't know what was allowed and wanted to know the Disney rules beforehand.  Also, are you allowed on the beach after dark in May.  I know you aren't when the turtles are hatching but that won't be in May.  Thanks in advance.



I can't speak for current pricing.  Many people buy chairs and umbrella from the Walmart or CVS if they are staying for more than like 3 days.  You certainly can bring a cooler on the beach.  The beach is not owned by Disney so it is not their rules.  All US shores are public domain usually managed by local, state, or fed gov.  I personally wouldn't bring glass or bottles on the beach and usually drink whatever from a mug... could be beer or Margarita, or Iced Tea (Long Island) 

You can walk on the beach in the dark (no flashlights).  Beware, I broke a couple toes one year walking the beach in the dark by basically kicking a sizeable rock (not intentionally) on the beach.  I mean who expects to encounter a 30lb rock on the beach?  I do.

The turtles aren't hatching in May, but they are laying eggs by then.  Have a great time.


----------



## smacky1

We've been to Vero several times and have rented the disney bikes for an hour and have basically rode around the property and on the sidewalks along A1A.  Any suggestions for a better longer more scenic bike ride?  I know they offer a pelican island bike ride but our kids are 5 and 7 so Im not sure they are "allowed" to do this.  They are both great riders and ride on 2 wheels, but we like to go at our own pace.  Thanks for any suggestions.  Are there bike paths at the Sebastian Inlet?  Do they rent bikes over there?


----------



## smacky1

pixie08 said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Does anyone have any recent pictures of the one or two bedrooms or know where to find some? I could find a lot of Inn room pics, not so many villa room pics or Vero trip reports



I have a few pics of our 2 bedroom but I have no idea how to post them lol.


----------



## DVCconvert

smacky1 said:


> ......Any suggestions for a better longer more scenic bike ride?....



One thought I'd have is to head North out of the resort and enter the Jungle Trail, then ride it south to it's end, and back up to the resort via the sidewalks on A1A.

HTH


----------



## starbox

smacky1 said:


> We've been to Vero several times and have rented the disney bikes for an hour and have basically rode around the property and on the sidewalks along A1A.  Any suggestions for a better longer more scenic bike ride?  I know they offer a pelican island bike ride but our kids are 5 and 7 so Im not sure they are "allowed" to do this.  They are both great riders and ride on 2 wheels, but we like to go at our own pace.  Thanks for any suggestions.  Are there bike paths at the Sebastian Inlet?  Do they rent bikes over there?



I am pretty sure that if you go NORTH (Towards Sebastian Inlet) on Jungle Trail you will hit Pelican Island.


----------



## sarahk0204

Due to some financial issues, we are seriously considering canceling our DLR/VGC trip planned for this summer.   Unfortunately, we would then have some borrowed points that would have to be used this use year.  We are considering 12/28 - 1/3 at VB 

Are there any special activities planned for NYE?

Does the Community Room have ceramics?  These were a big hit in my family at SSR this past December.

Thanks!  I really had my heart set on the DL trip, but I am trying to make lemonade.  We love VB, and we love going somewhere warm that time of year, so it isn't too hard.


----------



## smacky1

starbox said:


> I am pretty sure that if you go NORTH (Towards Sebastian Inlet) on Jungle Trail you will hit Pelican Island.



Thanks!!  I was actually just looking at that on a map.  Ill have to check it out!


----------



## DVCconvert

smacky1 said:


> Thanks!!  I was actually just looking at that on a map.  Ill have to check it out!



Wish I'd suggested that!


----------



## pixie08

smacky1 said:


> I have a few pics of our 2 bedroom but I have no idea how to post them lol.





Thanks I am sure some one will have some?


----------



## floridafam

Catira,

I prefer 528.  I've taken every route you can imagine between Vero and Orlando and that is just what I prefer.  I bought a Sun Pass and it makes the ride even better as I don't have to stop and pay tolls.


----------



## tchrrx

We are booking a cruise for May 2013.  We are trying to decide whether we should fly into Orlando and stay DVC for a couple of nights (no parks) or visit Vero Beach before the cruise instead.

If we go to Vero, which airport should we fly into?  We've never rented a car, so I don't know how that works.  Would we rent at the airport and then return it at the cruise terminal?  Please tell me all of the perks and plusses to staying at Vero.  Thanks!


----------



## DVC Jen

I know this is kind of late notice but I just cancelled a one bedroom at Vero with the stay beginning May 23rd.

Hope someone who loves Vero as much as I do snags it.  

Family overruled me - we are doing WDW after our cruise instead of Vero this time.


----------



## JMTStone

DVC Jen said:


> I know this is kind of late notice but I just cancelled a one bedroom at Vero with the stay beginning May 23rd.
> 
> Hope someone who loves Vero as much as I do snags it.
> 
> Family overruled me - we are doing WDW after our cruise instead of Vero this time.



We won't get to meet before the cruise at Vero (we are on the Magic on the 18th too).  Want me to bring you sand?  We will be going after the cruise for ONE MORE DAY at Kidani.  Where are you guys staying after the cruise?


----------



## jenelope

Just made a reservation for May 3-8 in a ocean view room! This is my first trip to Vero Beach and I'm so looking forward to it. I think I will be doing a blend of lazy beach bum, eco-tourist and nerd over my six days. There's a full moon on that Saturday night, so I'm hoping for clear skies.


----------



## DVC Jen

JMTStone said:


> We won't get to meet before the cruise at Vero (we are on the Magic on the 18th too).  Want me to bring you sand?  We will be going after the cruise for ONE MORE DAY at Kidani.  Where are you guys staying after the cruise?



I would love a shell or two for my collection. 

We are staying at OKW..  first time we staying there so we are looking forward to it.  My family(mostly DD's) thinks a week at Vero is just too long.   Sometimes I have to wonder if we are related.  I would love a week to lounge on the beach reading and  taking walks.  Maybe it's their ages?


----------



## tchrrx

We have only used our DVC points at WDW.  If I want to stay at VB on points, how soon can I book?  What do I need to request in order to get an ocean view room?  We will only be here for a day or two before our cruise.  What do you consider the 'must-dos' and 'must-eats?'  Thanks!


----------



## sarahk0204

tchrrx said:


> We have only used our DVC points at WDW.  If I want to stay at VB on points, how soon can I book?  What do I need to request in order to get an ocean view room?  We will only be here for a day or two before our cruise.  What do you consider the 'must-dos' and 'must-eats?'  Thanks!



VB is treated like any other Disney resort for booking if you are staying on points - 7 months out if you do not own there.

Ocean view inn room is a booking category.  They sleep 4, with two beds.  This is as opposed to a studio - same number of points, but has the pull out couch, and the ocean view is NOT guaranteed (or really even possible, from what I gather.)

Shutters was good for dinner and the character breakfast.  We like Jack Baker's Lobster Shanty in Vero across the causeway, but many others will have eating suggestions.

We enjoed the ocean, the pool, and the Community Room.


----------



## sarahk0204

sarahk0204 said:


> Due to some financial issues, we are seriously considering canceling our DLR/VGC trip planned for this summer.   Unfortunately, we would then have some borrowed points that would have to be used this use year.  We are considering 12/28 - 1/3 at VB
> 
> Are there any special activities planned for NYE?
> 
> Does the Community Room have ceramics?  These were a big hit in my family at SSR this past December.
> 
> Thanks!  I really had my heart set on the DL trip, but I am trying to make lemonade.  We love VB, and we love going somewhere warm that time of year, so it isn't too hard.



I am still wondering about New Year's Eve.  Anyone?


----------



## Pattiwig

sarahk0204 said:


> I am still wondering about New Year's Eve.  Anyone?



We were there from Christmas to New Year.  They do a big party at the pool, dj, characters (only two I think) make an appearance.  It was fun.


----------



## CruznLexi

We just came back from Vero Beach prior to our Dream cruise! It was great. We spent all afternoon by the pool and hot tub then lounged by the room and had diner at the green cabin room. The conch fritters are great. This is our new place to stay prior to our next cruise in 2013!


----------



## sarahk0204

Pattiwig said:


> We were there from Christmas to New Year.  They do a big party at the pool, dj, characters (only two I think) make an appearance.  It was fun.



Thank you!  I am guessing Goofy and Donald, as that is who normally comes to the character breakfast at Shutters.


----------



## JMTStone

DVC Jen said:


> I would love a shell or two for my collection.
> 
> We are staying at OKW..  first time we staying there so we are looking forward to it.  My family(mostly DD's) thinks a week at Vero is just too long.   Sometimes I have to wonder if we are related.  I would love a week to lounge on the beach reading and  taking walks.  Maybe it's their ages?



I'll pick out some good shells.  We arrive at Vero on the 10th, at Old Key WEst on the 14th then board on the 18th with you.  It seems we are destined to meet.


----------



## princess81499

Just booked our first trip to Vero this morning. We are going at the end of August after our DCL Dream cruise. We are super excited!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

CruznLexi said:


> We just came back from Vero Beach prior to our Dream cruise! It was great. We spent all afternoon by the pool and hot tub then lounged by the room and had diner at the green cabin room. The conch fritters are great. This is our new place to stay prior to our next cruise in 2013!



How did you get from Vero Beach to Port Canaveral?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Roll call has been update.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Hi everyone!

March is getting closer!!! We are big fans of Carolina BBQ (but in Montreal it does not exist) and I saw there is a place called Sonny's that has BBQ. Any idea if it is East Carolina (vinegar) or tomato-based sauce? 

If not, is there a Carolina BBQ place less than an hour away? 

There is a place that gets rave reviews just north of Ft. Lauderdale, but do not want to spend 4 hours round trip for dinner. 

Thanks!


----------



## starbox

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> March is getting closer!!! We are big fans of Carolina BBQ (but in Montreal it does not exist) and I saw there is a place called Sonny's that has BBQ. Any idea if it is East Carolina (vinegar) or tomato-based sauce?
> 
> If not, is there a Carolina BBQ place less than an hour away?
> 
> There is a place that gets rave reviews just north of Ft. Lauderdale, but do not want to spend 4 hours round trip for dinner.
> 
> Thanks!



Sonny's is definitely sweet tomato-based sauce.


----------



## auntsue

We'll be setting out shortly to Vero (1st trip there) and I have a quick question.

Do they sell single muffins anywhere onsite?  We are not big breakfast eaters.  Do they have a bakery type place or a general store?

Thanks


----------



## PammyK

starbox said:


> Sonny's is definitely sweet tomato-based sauce.


Not just that, Sonny's is plain gross.  Definitely not the BBQ you're looking for.


----------



## starbox

auntsue said:


> We'll be setting out shortly to Vero (1st trip there) and I have a quick question.
> 
> Do they sell single muffins anywhere onsite?  We are not big breakfast eaters.  Do they have a bakery type place or a general store?
> 
> Thanks



There's about what you'd expect from the grocery section of any DVC in the general store.  The baked good onsite are not that good. There is a Fresh Market in Vero and they have an amazing bakery with all sorts of delicious muffins and etc.  If you have a car, it may be worth going and stocking up on breakfast goodies.


----------



## robhawk

I have to drop my dad off at Cocoa Beach before we continue on to Vero Beach. We were given 2 options. Route 1 or A1A? Which one would be quicker at 11pm? thanks.


----------



## eandesmom

starbox said:


> There's about what you'd expect from the grocery section of any DVC in the general store.  The baked good onsite are not that good. There is a Fresh Market in Vero and they have an amazing bakery with all sorts of delicious muffins and etc.  If you have a car, it may be worth going and stocking up on breakfast goodies.



Is that a decent grocery store?  I need to figure out where we should do our grocery shopping, by MCO, in Vero, somewhere on the way?  Also for beer, wine and alcohol.


----------



## starbox

eandesmom said:


> Is that a decent grocery store?  I need to figure out where we should do our grocery shopping, by MCO, in Vero, somewhere on the way?  Also for beer, wine and alcohol.



Fresh Market ended up being our favorite - it's sort of mid-way between a Publix and Whole Foods - GREAT selection of prepared foods and baked goods, which we liked on vacation.  They have a great wine and beer selection.  The bakery is to seriously to die for.  They share a parking lot with ABC liquors and are right across the street from a Publix - so really, with one trip you could get anything you'd possibly want/need.  I'd highly recommend driving into Vero and stocking up there.


----------



## Pattiwig

eandesmom said:


> Is that a decent grocery store?  I need to figure out where we should do our grocery shopping, by MCO, in Vero, somewhere on the way?  Also for beer, wine and alcohol.



The Publix is about 10 minutes away from the resort.  There is a liquor store right next door.  We went several times.  Huge store.


----------



## starbox

http://www.thefreshmarket.com/


----------



## wigdoutdismom

eandesmom said:


> Is that a decent grocery store?  I need to figure out where we should do our grocery shopping, by MCO, in Vero, somewhere on the way?  Also for beer, wine and alcohol.



Hey Cynthia!
We shopped at Publix and then happened upon a great little market by the name of Hale Groves River Market (just off the Miracle Mile). We just loved that place and went more than once!


----------



## backyardponder

starbox said:


> http://www.thefreshmarket.com/



Thanks Starbox.  We might give them a try in a week and a half when we're there.

John


----------



## DisDaydreamer

robhawk said:


> I have to drop my dad off at Cocoa Beach before we continue on to Vero Beach. We were given 2 options. Route 1 or A1A? Which one would be quicker at 11pm? thanks.



A1A is on the coastline and you have more beach towns and traffic lights to go through.


----------



## auntsue

Thanks starbox.  We have The Fresh Market here in Naples and I shop there often so I am very familiar with it.  Their bakery, produce, fresh meats and fresh fish are outstanding.  I also love their deli.  We jhad their fresh-made meat lasagna yesterday and it was excellent.  I'll be sure to hit it for their muffins.  Isn't their bakery just the best?


----------



## scootert

auntsue said:


> Thanks starbox.  We have The Fresh Market here in Naples and I shop there often so I am very familiar with it.  Their bakery, produce, fresh meats and fresh fish are outstanding.  I also love their deli.  We jhad their fresh-made meat lasagna yesterday and it was excellent.  I'll be sure to hit it for their muffins.  Isn't their bakery just the best?



Not to mention those Almond Pillow Cookies... yummmmm


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Just FYI:  We got a gift cert through Restaurant.com for Villa Nova Italian Restaurant there in Vero and they have stopped accepting them.  Just in case anyone has gift certificates for that restaurant and haven't gotten notice yet.  We bought a couple for that area to save on food costs when they had their $2 specials.  We exchanged ours for another restaurant there.


----------



## eandesmom

Pattiwig said:


> The Publix is about 10 minutes away from the resort.  There is a liquor store right next door.  We went several times.  Huge store.



  perfect!



starbox said:


> http://www.thefreshmarket.com/



Thanks!!  Sounds like we need to hit the bakery there for sure.



wigdoutdismom said:


> Hey Cynthia!
> We shopped at Publix and then happened upon a great little market by the name of Hale Groves River Market (just off the Miracle Mile). We just loved that place and went more than once!



Thanks Anita!  We will definitely check it out


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

starbox said:


> Sonny's is definitely sweet tomato-based sauce.





PammyK said:


> Not just that, Sonny's is plain gross.  Definitely not the BBQ you're looking for.



Thanks! Will stay clear then!

I did find a place that says it is Carolina BBQ in Melbourne called Woody's... any experiences there?


----------



## sarahk0204

robhawk said:


> I have to drop my dad off at Cocoa Beach before we continue on to Vero Beach. We were given 2 options. Route 1 or A1A? Which one would be quicker at 11pm? thanks.



US 1 would probaly be slightly quicker (and IMO safer at 11 PM).  A1A is 4 lane until the south end of Indialantic (where 192 comes in).  Then it goes to 2 lane, gets quite narrow, and I am guessing that it is pretty dark in stretches late at night.


----------



## sarahk0204

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Thanks! Will stay clear then!
> 
> I did find a place that says it is Carolina BBQ in Melbourne called Woody's... any experiences there?



We had Woody's for my grandma's memorial service, on the advice of the lady at her church in charge of such things.  I remember that it was excellent, but I don't remember anything about the sauce.  I am not BBQ savvy, unfortunately.


----------



## xoSarah

I figure this is the best place to ask! I'm going to Vero beach for a quick weekend in March for the first time. we are checking out on Sunday and I just booked brunch for that morning at Shutters. Am I allowed to hang out at the pool and/or beach after I've checked out? Or should I request a late check out?

Another question: what time does the campfire sing a long go until? I know it starts at 8:30, but how long does it last? we are getting in on a Friday evening and debating going to the campfire and/or checking out the green cabin lounge when we get in


----------



## floridafam

Woody's has a location in Sebastian-North of Walmart about 1/2 a mile on the opposite side of the street.  

Fresh Market has better meat, seafood, wine, unique foods, etc. than Publix and most of their baked goods are better.  The cakes aren't great.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

xoSarah said:


> I figure this is the best place to ask! I'm going to Vero beach for a quick weekend in March for the first time. we are checking out on Sunday and I just booked brunch for that morning at Shutters. Am I allowed to hang out at the pool and/or beach after I've checked out? Or should I request a late check out?
> 
> Another question: what time does the campfire sing a long go until? I know it starts at 8:30, but how long does it last? we are getting in on a Friday evening and debating going to the campfire and/or checking out the green cabin lounge when we get in



You are allowed to use the pool, access beach, facilities, etc.,  Your room key will still open those gates on your last day.  You can't request late checkout at any DVC resort, FYI.

I believe the campfire is about an hour long, but I'm sure more informed others will give you a sure answer.

Have a great stay


----------



## xoSarah

Thanks for your help!!! Looking forward to our trip!


----------



## Callymum

xoSarah said:


> I figure this is the best place to ask! I'm going to Vero beach for a quick weekend in March for the first time. we are checking out on Sunday and I just booked brunch for that morning at Shutters. Am I allowed to hang out at the pool and/or beach after I've checked out? Or should I request a late check out?
> 
> Another question: what time does the campfire sing a long go until? I know it starts at 8:30, but how long does it last? we are getting in on a Friday evening and debating going to the campfire and/or checking out the green cabin lounge when we get in




Check out- We stay at the pool for a few hours after we check out also as our flight is usually a later one. We just leave our luggage in the truck and wander around and have lunch etc. Be prepared as its depressing watching everyone at the pool knowing you are leaving soon. 

Campfire- As other poster mentioned the campfire is usually finished by 9.30. The green room is open every night but the Campfire is only on certain nights ie- tuesday-Thursday- Saturday Or it's Monday-Wednesday- Friday and Saturday. So if the campfire is on when you arrive I would go then as you may miss it depending on how long you are there and the weather (as it can be Cancelled).


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

sarahk0204 said:


> We had Woody's for my grandma's memorial service, on the advice of the lady at her church in charge of such things.  I remember that it was excellent, but I don't remember anything about the sauce.  I am not BBQ savvy, unfortunately.



Sorry to hear about the circumstances of you having Woody's, but thanks for letting me know it was yummy. 

Think we will try it out.


----------



## JMTStone

Happy Dance!

I'm already writing grocery lists (and making notes of places to eat form here - thank you guys!).

Question:  We will have 6 people.  My Mother and Father in law won't be as keen to be at the beach all day as we are.  They're from West Palm Beach, we're from Pittsburgh.  They're in their mid 70's.  Are there places to "hang" and read for people like this?


----------



## mickeywho?

Has anyone tried the seafood buffet at Sonya's? We missed it on our last trip.
We're less than a month away (yay!) and I just realized I better book a couple of things...
Do we need to call ahead (now?) for reservations for this dinner - what night of the week is it? I seem to remember it was a Wednesday or Thursday?
My son wants to try surf lessons this time too. Do I need to call the resort to reserve a spot for this too?
I also remember a wine tasting evening in the Green Cabin Room....do we need to reserve places or can we just go?

I really can't wait for this trip!!!! This is our second time going - we loved it so much last year we bought a contract!


----------



## Pattiwig

mickeywho? said:


> My son wants to try surf lessons this time too. Do I need to call the resort to reserve a spot for this too?
> 
> No, they do not take resys over the phone, just sign up when you get there at the pool (having a senior moment, can't remember the name, but it's where you get towels).  DD did it over Christmas and had a great time.


----------



## TiszBear

subscribing


----------



## TiszBear

Hi All,

I am already on the roll call and I can't believe I am just over a month away from Vero Beach.

We check in on Sunday March 18th and check out March 20th. I bought our tickets for Kennedy Space Center for March 19th already.  So can't wait.  We are also driving down for this vacation as after Vero we head over to Animal Kingdom Lodge and then Beach Club.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

floridafam said:


> Woody's has a location in Sebastian-North of Walmart about 1/2 a mile on the opposite side of the street.



I just saw that and by am I glad I did! 20 minutes is soooo much better than 45! Thank you!!!


----------



## robhawk

Heading to the airport right now! I an sooooooooo ready for some warmth!


----------



## dort

robhawk said:


> Heading to the airport right now! I an sooooooooo ready for some warmth!



Good for you!! ENJOY


----------



## bobbiwoz

robhawk said:


> Heading to the airport right now! I an sooooooooo ready for some warmth!



Enjoy!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Stupid question... Does VB still have the grills outside you can use?  I thought I saw that they had a few.  If so are they taken fast or how easy is it to use it?  We would love to grill and then picnic outside.


----------



## chepic

Had such a great time in November, we are going back in August!!!!  8/5-8/13...can't wait!!!!


----------



## festus105

Just returned from spending last week at VB. This was our first visit. I thought I'd share just a few thoughts and impressions... 

I didn't realize how close the resort is to US 1A. I guess in my head I had pictured it as more secluded. It wasn't a problem.

We stayed in a two-bedroom in Villa 12 #1235... Nice accomodations. Nice big bathrooms. Loved the big whirlpool tub! No view except of the parking lot... 1235 is on the back corner. 

The pool was wonderful. Our kids (all 10 and under) loved the waterslide. I even enjoyed it. Let me also say that the lifeguards are on top of their game. They take their job seriously and are constantly scanning the pool. There are at least two guards on duty and many times three. I also liked the fact that the pool was 3 feet deep around the entire perimeter... there's no "deep end". The deepest part of the pool is at the very center and I believe it was no more than 6'. 

We also enjoyed the weekly "character" dinner. Last week was the first one of the season we were told. The food (various Bar-B-Q) was okay. Since there were few families with kids our children were able to spend plenty of time with Goofy and Donald - much more than at a character dinner in one of the parks. The only downside of the meal was the service. Our waitress unfortunately either had too many tables or just wasn't up to speed yet. There were long periods of time when we wouldn't see her. She took way too long to refill drinks, bring the dessert...etc. Once when I asked if we could get drink refills she responded, "Nobody wanted any the first time I asked." I've never had a server respond to a request in that way... disappointing. 

My wife and I enjoyed a Valentines dinner in Sonya's. It was very good and the service was far superior. I will say that the service in Shutters later in the week was much, much better. One evening my youngest was upset and the staff did everything they could to cheer him up. 

The beach... being from NC I'm used to Myrtle Beach where they are wide and flat... not the case at Vero. The beach seemed narrow. There wasn't a lot of room between the dune and the two foot drop off where chairs and umbrellas are set up... Looking at some older pictures this drop off wasn't present when Disney first built there. The water was beautiful and the kids loved digging in the sand down by the water. 

Activities... we didn't do many. My kids enjoyed archery (which is free). My 7 year old daughter was actually the best shot. They have small compound bows that even small children can use. They also did the putt putt tournament and were the only ones who entered... needless to say all three of them recieved a little trophy. Just a note... all the little give aways are from Oriental Trading - nothing Disney specific...  

It looked to me that much of the area across US1A is under utilized... the basketball and tennis courts, trails, archery, fishing pond etc.. are all across the street. I just wonder how many people actually venture over there? Of course I was there at a relatively low time of the year... 

We also did the campfire sing one night... the songs are geared for the kids but were a lot of fun. It was also fun creating your own smores. I only wished the staff has swept the benches from all the sand that was on them. It would've been a nice touch as they were covered. Since the campfire isn't until 8:30pm most people were wearing nicer clothes.

During the week we took the kids to the Education Learning Center just over the bridge from VB. We went on the day they had touch tank. The kids really enjoyed it. This is where the Disney staff takes the kids who sign up for one of their environmental activities (I can't remember the exact name of it) I suggest saving the $20 or $30 and go there yourself. It cost only $5. 

We also went to Legoland in Winter Haven... only because there's currently a buy one adult get one child free ticket promo going on. Check out Mousesavers for the link. You can't get the promo on the regular Legoland site. I don't think the park is worth the regular admission prices when you compare it to Universal, SeaWorld, or Disney. 

Finally, we ate out at Marrotta's in VB one evening. Good little Italian place. The pizza was good. We had purchased a gift certificate through restuarant.com. Read the fine print... you can't use it on Friday's. We also ate at Squidlips in Sebastian. It too was good. It's on a pier and sort of "open air". 

All in all it was a great week - great weather - no rain and temps in the upper 70's and low 80's... just perfect! 

- Ken


----------



## DrMomof3

We're going for our 1st trip to Vero Beach on April 1st.  We'll be there until April 5th.  We have 3 children ages 8, 6, and not quite 4.
Do we need dining reservations ahead of time? Or can we just wing it when we get there?
We're thinking about a day trip to the Space Center but we were hoping to wait and see if there's a day with mediocre weather.  Is this a bad idea? Do we need tickets in advance?
Our youngest will be 1 month shy of his 4th birthday.  It looks like this will exclude him from many of the kid activities.  Is this flexible at all? We really are "rule followers" so I'm not looking to break the rules but I hate to have him feel left out.
I'm super excited to try a different type of vacation.

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## festus105

You would likely be at VB during Spring Break season... last week during there were times when Sonya's was booked. If you want to eat at a specific time then I would make reservations. If you don't really mind what time you eat then I would think you could wing it. However I would make reservations in advance if you want to dine during one of times the characters appear. Currently it's offered on Monday evenings and Saturday mornings.


----------



## robhawk

Laura,

There are three grills at Vero. They are all across the street around the lake.  Each has a picnic table. They are charcoal grills. There is also a pavilion. Two nights DW and me took a walk around the lake at dinner time and they were all empty!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

robhawk said:


> Laura,
> 
> There are three grills at Vero. They are all across the street around the lake.  Each has a picnic table. They are charcoal grills. There is also a pavilion. Two nights DW and me took a walk around the lake at dinner time and they were all empty!



Thanks so much for the info.  We will be there over the week of Memorial Day so hopefully all three won't be used all the time.


----------



## WolffDVC2004

I made our reservations today for September 22 - 29 in a inn room ocean view!! This will be our second time there, but first time with a child. He will have just turned 2 when we travel. 
We are so excited and praying for no hurricanes!!


----------



## DVCconvert

robhawk said:


> Laura,
> 
> There are three grills at Vero. They are all across the street around the lake.  Each has a picnic table. They are charcoal grills. There is also a pavilion. Two nights DW and me took a walk around the lake at dinner time and they were all empty!



Actually there are also grills located near the campfire area...just walk as if going to the fire pit and turn to the left just as you enter the campfire area...tables and trashcan there too.
HTH


----------



## lisareniff

Here at DVBR for a couple days.  Have 2 connecting OVIRs on the second floor. I'm liking this location.  Up the flight of stairs in the lobby, green cabin room on the way to the room.  My little one (really not so little) is feeling under the weather so we are spending a little time in the room watching Sponge Bob.  

Had Orchid Island Pizza night of arrival, Capt. Hiriam's Sand Bar last night and tonight is MoBay Grill.  Wanted to go to Squid Lips but probably won't get to this trip.  Beautiful weather.  We haven't been here in 4 years (2 years ago we cancelled due to the beach enrichment, i.e. trucking in sand).  My husband gets sad about the loss of beach that has happened over the years.  Miss having the BC of last time.  That point reallocation really hurt.  It also doesn't seem as busy as the other years???  I know they have implemented some crowd easing 
techniques such as towels in the rooms which seems to lessen the chair saving and buzzers at Bleachers.


Here for 2 more nights if anyone has questions.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lisareniff said:


> Here at DVBR for a couple days.  Have 2 connecting OVIRs on the second floor. I'm liking this location.  Up the flight of stairs in the lobby, green cabin room on the way to the room.  My little one (really not so little) is feeling under the weather so we are spending a little time in the room watching Sponge Bob.
> 
> Had Orchid Island Pizza night of arrival, Capt. Hiriam's Sand Bar last night and tonight is MoBay Grill.  Wanted to go to Squid Lips but probably won't get to this trip.  Beautiful weather.  We haven't been here in 4 years (2 years ago we cancelled due to the beach enrichment, i.e. trucking in sand).  My husband gets sad about the loss of beach that has happened over the years.  Miss having the BC of last time.  That point reallocation really hurt.  It also doesn't seem as busy as the other years???  I know they have implemented some crowd easing
> techniques such as towels in the rooms which seems to lessen the chair saving and buzzers at Bleachers.
> 
> 
> Here for 2 more nights if anyone has questions.



Did you ask for the connecting OVIR's?  It would be great if they were guaranteed!  You're not kidding about the reallocation of points as they affected the BC!  However, I must admit, we're actually renting one for a weekend this June because the weekend points came down quite a bit.


----------



## lisareniff

bobbiwoz said:


> Did you ask for the connecting OVIR's?  It would be great if they were guaranteed!  You're not kidding about the reallocation of points as they affected the BC!  However, I must admit, we're actually renting one for a weekend this June because the weekend points came down quite a bit.



I did request the connecting OVIR's, and crossed my fingers.  I was going to call the resort a few days before to make sure they were aware of my request and know that it was important to us.  However, I forgot until the morning we were to travel from WDW to VB.  I called and they had already assigned our rooms as connecting.    They do seem to have a number of connecting pairs.  I remembered there being maybe 7? OV on the 4th floor and now I'm counting 4 on the 2nd.   I took a picture of the 2nd floor floor plan that I'll post when I get back.

Anyone want to get the 3rd floor?


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Are they still doing the Pirate dinner thing?  Also did you or are you going to try the sunday brunch?  We have a ressie for that when we are there.  I just wanted to know if it was worth it or not?


----------



## backyardponder

DrMomof3 said:


> We're going for our 1st trip to Vero Beach on April 1st.  We'll be there until April 5th.  We have 3 children ages 8, 6, and not quite 4.
> Do we need dining reservations ahead of time? Or can we just wing it when we get there?
> We're thinking about a day trip to the Space Center but we were hoping to wait and see if there's a day with mediocre weather.  Is this a bad idea? Do we need tickets in advance?
> Our youngest will be 1 month shy of his 4th birthday.  It looks like this will exclude him from many of the kid activities.  Is this flexible at all? We really are "rule followers" so I'm not looking to break the rules but I hate to have him feel left out.
> I'm super excited to try a different type of vacation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amanda



Amanda,  I don't see any problem with your son participating in activities for 4 year olds if he is 3.9 years old.  Personally, I wouldn't say anything and just register him for the activities.  

John


----------



## DrMomof3

festus105 said:


> You would likely be at VB during Spring Break season... last week during there were times when Sonya's was booked. If you want to eat at a specific time then I would make reservations. If you don't really mind what time you eat then I would think you could wing it. However I would make reservations in advance if you want to dine during one of times the characters appear. Currently it's offered on Monday evenings and Saturday mornings.



Thank you! Maybe I'll book a Monday night dinner now and en wing-it!



backyardponder said:


> Amanda,  I don't see any problem with your son participating in activities for 4 year olds if he is 3.9 years old.  Personally, I wouldn't say anything and just register him for the activities.
> 
> John



Thank you! My youngest is exceptionally tall for his age so I'm sure nobody would even think that he's too young if we don't say anything.  I also figure we'll see what interests the kids when we get there.

Amanda


----------



## lisareniff

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Are they still doing the Pirate dinner thing?  Also did you or are you going to try the sunday brunch?  We have a ressie for that when we are there.  I just wanted to know if it was worth it or not?



We have never done the Sunday Brunch because we are usually not here on Sunday.  I did see the Pirate Dinner on the activities schedule for *Monday* night from 5-9 with Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald.  They also had a seafood buffet set up for tonight and a Character Breakfast with Goofy and Donald on Sat morning.

BTW we did have dinner at MoBay Grill and we really enjoyed it. DH and I both had different fish dishes that were cooked perfectly.  I had a grilled jerk Mahi and DH had pan seared grouper in brown butter and pecans.  They were very kid friendly with a kids menu that had about 10 items (mac & cheese, grilled cheese, spaghetti and meatballs, pizza, etc) so don't be scared about bringing the kids.  It's a small place with only about 12 tables.


----------



## lisareniff

I have corrected a mistake in my previous post and just wanted to make sure no one saw that...

Pirate Dinner -> Monday (currently)


----------



## lisareniff

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to add...   You lucky duck!!!!  Love those BCs


----------



## lisareniff

DrMomof3 said:


> We're going for our 1st trip to Vero Beach on April 1st.  We'll be there until April 5th.  We have 3 children ages 8, 6, and not quite 4.
> Do we need dining reservations ahead of time? Or can we just wing it when we get there?
> We're thinking about a day trip to the Space Center but we were hoping to wait and see if there's a day with mediocre weather.  Is this a bad idea? Do we need tickets in advance?
> Our youngest will be 1 month shy of his 4th birthday.  It looks like this will exclude him from many of the kid activities.  Is this flexible at all? We really are "rule followers" so I'm not looking to break the rules but I hate to have him feel left out.
> I'm super excited to try a different type of vacation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amanda



Hi Amanda.  I think your kids will really like VB.  It is pretty laid back here. It has been a while since I had to worry about that end of the age limit (youngest is 10) but I would think with most of the crafts, etc they wouldn't have a problem with his age, perhaps only with his ability, which could be solved by staying and helping him.


----------



## festus105

Yes the Pirate dinner is currently offered on Monday nights... Since Shutters isn't that big our kids we able to spend a lot of time with Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald. Much better than a character dinner at WDW in my opinion.


----------



## lisareniff

Had a great day here at VB, hot and sunny.  Had fun swimming in the pool and ocean, a few rounds of mini golf and shuffle board.


 We think we saw a sea turtle just off shore!  We were seeing fish jumping and joking about sharks then saw a dark spot just under the surface.  My DD16 was getting scared like teenage girls do, then it lifted it's head out of the water.  We saw it for a few minutes just under the surface lifting it's head once in a while.  Very cool.  We could be wrong because it is a little early for the turtles.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Need to find a restaurant for my birthday! Nothing fancy, and we are already having the pirate dinner and the character breakfast (yes, we have two little kids age 4 and 8) at the hotel so I want to branch out... 

Thinking Tex-mex or seafood, any thoughts on the restaurants below? 

Ay' Jalisco
El Toro Tacos & Tequila

The Ocean Grill
Dockside Grille

Southern Comfort Grill

Thanks!


----------



## DrMomof3

lisareniff said:


> Hi Amanda.  I think your kids will really like VB.  It is pretty laid back here. It has been a while since I had to worry about that end of the age limit (youngest is 10) but I would think with most of the crafts, etc they wouldn't have a problem with his age, perhaps only with his ability, which could be solved by staying and helping him.



Thank you Lisa! I appreciate the input!!! The older 2 are pretty protective of him anyway but I would absolutely stay and help.

Amanda


----------



## robhawk

We ate at the Ocean Grille twice this week. We also really liked the Riverside Cafe! You can see the sunset while dining! Also Scampi Grille for Italian. Hope this helps!


----------



## DVCconvert

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Need to find a restaurant for my birthday! Nothing fancy, and we are already having the pirate dinner and the character breakfast (yes, we have two little kids age 4 and 8) at the hotel so I want to branch out...
> 
> Thinking Tex-mex or seafood, any thoughts on the restaurants below?
> 
> Ay' Jalisco
> El Toro Tacos & Tequila
> 
> The Ocean Grill
> Dockside Grille
> 
> Southern Comfort Grill
> 
> Thanks!



Sadly, El Toro closed last year.
We have enjoyed both Southern Comfort, and The Ocean Grill.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Are they still doing the Pirate dinner thing?  Also did you or are you going to try the sunday brunch?  We have a ressie for that when we are there.  I just wanted to know if it was worth it or not?



They were not doing the Pirate dinner in January.  We did have breakfast with characters, and enjoyed that on Saturday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lisareniff said:


> Just wanted to add...   You lucky duck!!!!  Love those BCs



Last year in June we were at VB again for just a weekend, and we went with a 2 bedroom.  I was surprised that even the dedicated 2 bedrooms didn't have 2 queens in the second bedroom, so only 2 real beds in the unit.  

Between the view of the BC AND the total number of real beds, I just thought we all would enjoy a BC for this year's weekend. 

Yes, we are lucky and are nearly out of VB points until 2014.  I have just enough for 3 nights in an OVIR for next January, and I'll be booking that today!

Bobbi

PS.  We did the pirate night with the family 2 years ago in June, and it was a hit with adults and kids alike!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

robhawk said:


> We ate at the Ocean Grille twice this week. We also really liked the Riverside Cafe! You can see the sunset while dining! Also Scampi Grille for Italian. Hope this helps!





DVCconvert said:


> Sadly, El Toro closed last year.
> We have enjoyed both Southern Comfort, and The Ocean Grill.



Thanks! 

Ocean Grill it is and I will keep Southern Comfort in mind for the other open night for dinner... will check out Riverside Cafe too!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Sorry for all the questions this week... but I have started packing!!!

I have 2 questions before I take up luggage space with items that are at the resort. 
1. Are there beach/pool towels provided? 
2. Are there sand toys to borrow (like at Castsway Cay?)

Thanks again everyone! We are very excited!


----------



## bobbiwoz

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Sorry for all the questions this week... but I have started packing!!!
> 
> I have 2 questions before I take up luggage space with items that are at the resort.
> 1. Are there beach/pool towels provided?
> 2. Are there sand toys to borrow (like at Castsway Cay?)
> 
> Thanks again everyone! We are very excited!



You will have a pool towel for everyone in your unit,(for what the limit of people your unit can have, not the actual count) and they may be exchaged for clean ones at Ebb and Flo's!

I don't know about sand toys.


----------



## festus105

I was there two weeks ago. I didn't see any sand toys that were available. I did see some for sale in the store onsite... which probably means there aren't any "free" sand toys. They did have "noodles" and life jackets at the pool for anybody who wanted or needed one. 

- Ken


----------



## debaudrn

I have a slight change in my dates for my stay next month.  We will now be there on 3/14 -3/17 in an OVIR.  We are staying with family for 2 nights before our VB arrival. I'm saving a few points this way and perhaps another stay for a long weekend in the fall.
VB in 16 days!
Deb


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

lisareniff said:


> We have never done the Sunday Brunch because we are usually not here on Sunday.  I did see the Pirate Dinner on the activities schedule for *Monday* night from 5-9 with Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald.  They also had a seafood buffet set up for tonight and a Character Breakfast with Goofy and Donald on Sat morning.
> 
> BTW we did have dinner at MoBay Grill and we really enjoyed it. DH and I both had different fish dishes that were cooked perfectly.  I had a grilled jerk Mahi and DH had pan seared grouper in brown butter and pecans.  They were very kid friendly with a kids menu that had about 10 items (mac & cheese, grilled cheese, spaghetti and meatballs, pizza, etc) so don't be scared about bringing the kids.  It's a small place with only about 12 tables.



Did it say on there how much the pirate dinner was?  or do you remember?  thanks


----------



## festus105

I believe it was $16.99 for the kids and maybe $24.99 for the adults... I know with four kids and three adults it was a hefty ticket...


----------



## sarahk0204

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> 2. Are there sand toys to borrow (like at Castsway Cay?)
> 
> Thanks again everyone! We are very excited!



No, no sand toys to borrow.  However, you can purchase them locally - CVS just down the road, and WalMart (I believe it is in Sebastian?) come to mind.  Not sure about dollar stores in the area, but that might be another good place.

Have a great trip!


----------



## lisareniff

festus105 said:


> I was there two weeks ago. I didn't see any sand toys that were available. I did see some for sale in the store onsite... which probably means there aren't any "free" sand toys. They did have "noodles" and life jackets at the pool for anybody who wanted or needed one.
> 
> - Ken



Also if you get the kids meal at Beachers it comes with a small bucket.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Thanks everyone!

We decided to just pack the sand toys. We bought them on the Cruise and the kids love them, so best to bring them than have to buy them again!


Flying out to WDW on Sunday and then a week to the drive to VB!!!


----------



## mrebuck

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Sorry for all the questions this week... but I have started packing!!!
> 
> I have 2 questions before I take up luggage space with items that are at the resort.
> 1. Are there beach/pool towels provided?
> 2. Are there sand toys to borrow (like at Castsway Cay?)
> 
> Thanks again everyone! We are very excited!



The last two years we were there (8/11 was our most recent trip) there were sand toys to borrow. We borrowed toys both times from Flo's.  They were nothing fancy - just some shovels and buckets - but were good enough for my husband and DD to use to build a sandcastle.


----------



## flipflopmom

We are heading to VB for the first time this summer.  Poking our toes in the water with a split stay.  We'll be there June 20-22, after spending the first part of the week at BLT.  (And a night at HHI on the way home, so is that a triple stay? Dunno - but I can't wait!)  Thanks for all the info, will be stalking a lot!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

flipflopmom said:


> We are heading to VB for the first time this summer.  Poking our toes in the water with a split stay.  We'll be there June 20-22, after spending the first part of the week at BLT.  (And a night at HHI on the way home, so is that a triple stay? Dunno - but I can't wait!)  Thanks for all the info, will be stalking a lot!



Got you added to the roll call.  Perhaps you'll be "lurking" not "Stalking"... I think stalking is illegal in most states. 

Have a great trip


----------



## DznyDreamz

Hi everyone!  We are returning to VB this coming July for a week of relaxation and when I say I can NOT wait.....I really really mean it!!!! 

When we have stayed at VB in the past we have brought our own fold up beach chairs.  The resort chairs and umbrellas look so much nicer and more comfortable then what we had.  We also noticed that the resort chairs were all taken by late morning. So... I am wondering if you can reserve chairs and umbrellas before you arrive for the duration of the visit?  The resort is very full the week we are going (I was told I got the last open room - who knows how accurate it is, but I am guessing it could be busy) and I'd like to have a chair claimed without having to get up at the crack of dawn to reserve one.

I apologize if this was posted previously - I haven't read the entire post.

Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## DVCconvert

> I am wondering if you can reserve chairs and umbrellas before you arrive for the duration of the visit?



I assume you're talking about the chairs/umbrellas that are actually on the oceanside beach?...you cannot reserve them in advance of your arrival, but multiple sources say that once you arrive you can reserve in advance by going to the rental hut on the boardwalk leading to the beach and making your reservations there.

HTH


----------



## 4Pluto

We are headed for our first stay at VB on March 28 for 3 nights. 

That day is my DSIL's birthday. Any suggestions for a romantic restaurant for the two of them (or a fun restaurant if they take their girls)?

Thanks


----------



## DznyDreamz

DVCconvert said:


> I assume you're talking about the chairs/umbrellas that are actually on the oceanside beach?...you cannot reserve them in advance of your arrival, but multiple sources say that once you arrive you can reserve in advance by going to the rental hut on the boardwalk leading to the beach and making your reservations there.
> 
> HTH



Thanks - I was referring to the ocean lounge chairs. I will do that then. Much appreciated


----------



## abby616

Hi everyone!  Going to VB for the first time April 1 - 7 for spring break.  Have been trying to talk DH into this for months and he finally agreed.  We are using part DVC points and part cash reservations due to limited availability.  Have a question regarding the room types.  The cash system has 2 studio types: Inn OV or Deluxe studio.  The DVC site has 3 studio types: Inn garden, Inn OV, and deluxe studio.  We have Inn garden by points and deluxe studio by cash.   I called the cash reservation number and they indicated the deluxe studio could either be the Inn or villa, based on availability. They also indicated they would note both reservations and try and keep us in one room for the length of stay. Does anyone have any experience with this?  I am fearful that they will switch rooms on us mid-stay.


----------



## dznystar

So excited!  Our wait list came through and we're headed down in GVIR April 2-5.  This is our 3rd trip to VB, myself, DH, DS8 & DS3.


----------



## dznystar

Does anyone happen to know the room numbers that are IRGV above Bleachers?  We had one last year that was directly above the bar canopy overlooking the pool that was fantastic and would love to request something on that same side this year.


----------



## WolffDVC2004

We will be there in late September. Does anyone know if they have any of the special dining options (character meals, pirate dinner) during the off season? I think my son would love them. 
Thanks!


----------



## DVCconvert

WolffDVC2004 said:


> We will be there in late September. Does anyone know if they have any of the special dining options (character meals, pirate dinner) during the off season? I think my son would love them.
> Thanks!



They will "for sure" have the Saturday morning Character breakfast, and the Sunday morning Brunch. They are likely to have the seafood buffet on Thursdays. I'm not sure when the pirate dinner ends (seasonally)

HTH


----------



## DVCconvert

abby616 said:


> ..... We have Inn garden by points and deluxe studio by cash.   I called the cash reservation number and they indicated the deluxe studio could either be the Inn or villa, based on availability. They also indicated they would note both reservations and try and keep us in one room for the length of stay. Does anyone have any experience with this?  I am fearful that they will switch rooms on us mid-stay.



So long as the reservations are linked - you will more than likely not have to switch rooms.  Of course there's no way to know this for sure until the time comes - you will have to "check in and check out" meaning that you settle your account from the first reservation and re-check in for the 2nd - but 96% + of my experience has been you won't have to physically move.

HTH


----------



## PirateFrank

Hey everyone!
We're headed back to vero for Easter weekend. Well be there between April 6 and April 10.

I had a quick question. The first time we went to vero was aug 2010. During that trip we couldn't help but notice how slow and spotty the Internet was in our 1br villa (we were in building 14).  Has the service been improved at all since then or should we expect similar service?


----------



## dreamlinda

Just joining in...


----------



## DVCconvert

PirateFrank said:


> Hey everyone!
> We're headed back to vero for Easter weekend. Well be there between April 6 and April 10.
> 
> I had a quick question. The first time we went to vero was aug 2010. During that trip we couldn't help but notice how slow and spotty the Internet was in our 1br villa (we were in building 14).  Has the service been improved at all since then or should we expect similar service?



answered your question on the other thread you posted concerning this.


----------



## sarahk0204

Well, our California trip fell through.  However, Dec 28 - Jan 2 in an OVIR will be a nice consolation prize.


----------



## AirGoofy

PirateFrank said:


> Hey everyone!
> We're headed back to vero for Easter weekend. Well be there between April 6 and April 10.



We went to VB a few years ago and it was great.  We were thinking about returning next year during Easter week.  Are studios available at Vero Easter week at 7 months out?


----------



## mickeywho?

PirateFrank said:


> Hey everyone!
> We're headed back to vero for Easter weekend. Well be there between April 6 and April 10.
> 
> I had a quick question. The first time we went to vero was aug 2010. During that trip we couldn't help but notice how slow and spotty the Internet was in our 1br villa (we were in building 14).  Has the service been improved at all since then or should we expect similar service?



We were in an OVIR last March - service was horrid. DH had to track down their IT guy to help him download one file - never happened. Service kept dropping and he never did get it done. It was a bit of an issue for us - since it was work-related - so after apologizing to our client we managed to put it off until we got home. We actually thought of finding a local hojo - just to check in and get their wifi access.

We'll be back on Sunday  and expect more of the same. Although at least this year we expect poor service and aren't counting on being able to have access in case we have to get some work done while away. We're self-employed - so no one covers for us at the office when we're gone. 

I'll update if it's any better (that would be a pleasant surprise!)


----------



## Pattiwig

We were there at Xmas and had no problem at all.  My son was able to video chat with his friend, we used the inernet a lot at the pool, no issues.


----------



## iloveokw

Started out our Vero/OKW adventure Saturday, March 10 after arriving in Orlando on a delayed flight from STL.  By the time we got to bed (clocks moving forward) it was 3 a.m.  We are usually at the pool at 8 a.m. when we stay at Vero...woke up at 8:30 (my husband very rarely sleeps past 5 a.m.) it started pouring rain....we were not too upset to go back to sleep.  Unfortunately, it rained all day, but now we have a good rested 1st day of vacation.  I plan, plan, plan our trips....so onto Plan B.  We had the best meal we've ever had over 15 years of visiting the resort multiple times a year.  FISHACK in Vero Beach had very mixed reviews on tripadvisor, but I decided to take a chance.  So glad we did and will go back next month.  It is a fun laid back atmosphere with casual to upscale items.  We did both from the lightly battered Fish & Chips (which I would order with their veggie/rice side next time) to the Balsamic Mango Laqurered Salmon for DH and Aegean Style Mahi for DD.  I am not a fan usually of salmon and mahi (often fishy tasting) but I would have ordered either entree.  They also have yummy desserts.  Service was also excellent.


----------



## DrMomof3

Thanks to the helpful info from this thread, we now have a reservation for the pirate dinner on April 2nd! I know my kids would have been disappointed if we hadn't found out about it in advance.

Amanda


----------



## backyardponder

We were at VB a few weeks ago and had a terrible time using the internet in our room.  Signal strength was close to non-existant.  We were on the 4th floor, overlooking the pool.

I took my laptop to the lobby and signal strength was fine.  They need to install more wireless hubs!


----------



## heatherbabydoll1

In May we will be staying at Vero beach for the very first time. My brother and family will be staying  here also but on a different reservation. We are both DVC owners and we wanted to try it out for two nights. But I have a few questions. First right now we are planning on staying in a Inn room but strongly considering moving up to a 1 bedroom if available. Is this a good move. I am thinking that I might be able to buy some groceries and safe a little bit of money by eating breakfast and lunch out of the room. Plus I love the idea of the washer and dryer in the rooms. So here is my questions. Is moving up to a one bedroom a good idea? Also are all one bedrooms views facing the ocean? I was reading that 3rd floor is something to request but do they have elevators in the buildings? Is there any one bedrooms that anyone suggests? Last any suggestions for my family? I have a 13 year old son and my brother is in the Army and has two little girls (that I havent seen in two years) and this is our family time before they move to Panama for a year. Any activities that you suggest that are free or cheap? Thanks for any input!!


----------



## DVCconvert

heatherbabydoll1-

At DVB the only "for sure" rooms with an ocean view are the beach cottages and the OVIR's. This said, some of the others will have a partial view - to none....so if mostly desire a good ocean view, I'd stick with the ocean view inn room (OVIR) this is it's own booking catagory.  All the buildings at the resort do have elevators, and should you get a one bedroom in a villa building that has at least a part ocean view, that would be better on a higher floor.

Just like at any DVC resort, the kitchen if used can surely save you $$$. But in this case you have to decide whats your number 1 goal (assured view or not). The laundry set up if you're not in a one bedroom is actually very good...depending if you're in the Inn or in a villa building you'd simply hop on the elevator - in the villa buildings each has a laundry room in the basement parking area right next to the elevator - in the Inn It's on the 4th floor (if memory serves me correctly).

As to activities, I'd recommend going to post #1 in this thread. There you'll find a sample of what maybe available resort activities which are mostly low to no cost. Also the Environmental Learning Center is a low cost point of interest as is the Sebastin Inlet state park just north on A1A which includes a Treasure museum.

HTH


----------



## backyardponder

heatherbabydoll1 said:


> In May we will be staying at Vero beach for the very first time. My brother and family will be staying  here also but on a different reservation. We are both DVC owners and we wanted to try it out for two nights. But I have a few questions. First right now we are planning on staying in a Inn room but strongly considering moving up to a 1 bedroom if available. Is this a good move. I am thinking that I might be able to buy some groceries and safe a little bit of money by eating breakfast and lunch out of the room. Plus I love the idea of the washer and dryer in the rooms. So here is my questions. Is moving up to a one bedroom a good idea? Also are all one bedrooms views facing the ocean? I was reading that 3rd floor is something to request but do they have elevators in the buildings? Is there any one bedrooms that anyone suggests? Last any suggestions for my family? I have a 13 year old son and my brother is in the Army and has two little girls (that I havent seen in two years) and this is our family time before they move to Panama for a year. Any activities that you suggest that are free or cheap? Thanks for any input!!



For 2 nights, I don't think it is worth the effort to go shopping for breakfast.  You can do cereal or something simple in the Inn rooms.  Also, there's free laundry facilities in the Inn rooms.


----------



## backyardponder

I see someone put a large contract up for sale.  I sure can't afford it, but it did give me a little time to daydream.  Let's see...3 weeks every winter in a 1BR.  6 weeks every other winter in a 1BR.  1 week every year in a BC.  Would be nice.  Maybe I'll head out and buy a lotto ticket!


----------



## heatherbabydoll1

Thank you all for your insight. My brother will be staying in a two bedroom and as of right now there is no one bedrooms available for my dates so I am thinking of just upgrading to an ocean front inn room instead and just have cereal, and sandwich stuff in the room. Thanks again for the input


----------



## backyardponder

heatherbabydoll1 said:


> Thank you all for your insight. My brother will be staying in a two bedroom and as of right now there is no one bedrooms available for my dates so I am thinking of just upgrading to an ocean front inn room instead and just have cereal, and sandwich stuff in the room. Thanks again for the input



VB is a very small resort.  No matter where your brother is staying, it will be no more than a couple minute walk from your room.  Go use his kitchen.  He's a nice guy!!!!!


----------



## mickeywho?

So the internet is still cruddy. Drops every couple of minutes so hopefully this will post.
We're loving it here at Vero!! Gorgeous weather - perfect temps and the sun is great. Pool is busy - lots of people staking spots from early (8am) every morning. Very annoying to see so many books and towels and bags and not a person in sight. oh well...wish the staff would just clear off the tables every half hour or so - really wish they would police that policy better.
So far we've been to dinner at Squidlips (yummy!), Ocean Grill (long wait and good food), and Riverside Cafe (long wait, decent food, great view). We're trying Fish Shack tonight - it's a new one and we're hearing great reports back from other guests so I'll let you know what we think.


----------



## abby616

DrMomof3 -

Thanks for reminding me.  Just made my dinner reservation for 4/2 too!  See you there, I'll be the one dressed like a pirate...


----------



## dreamlinda

mickeywho? said:


> We're loving it here at Vero!! Gorgeous weather - perfect temps and the sun is great. Pool is busy - lots of people staking spots from early (8am) every morning. Very annoying to see so many books and towels and bags and not a person in sight. oh well...wish the staff would just clear off the tables every half hour or so - really wish they would police that policy better.



We were fortunate enough to stay at Aulani for 5 nites in Feb.  They REALLY enforce the "a towel does not a reservations make" policy" and remind you of that when you pick up your bracelet (to prove your a guest) and towels.  They take books and other personal items to the cental pool tent so guests can re-claim them when they finally notice their deserted camp has been cleared.  Loved it!!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

What night do they have the pirate dinner?  which restaurant is it at?  Is there a special menu for it?


----------



## DrMomof3

abby616 said:


> DrMomof3 -
> 
> Thanks for reminding me.  Just made my dinner reservation for 4/2 too!  See you there, I'll be the one dressed like a pirate...



Awesome! I just set aside pirate bandanas for my kids to wear at dinner.  Hopefully my kids will be delightful and well-behaved! 

Amanda


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Oh and I have another dumb question.  Can you use disney gift cards at VB for like meals and stuff?  Is it like the other resorts where everything is on your KTTW card?  I was hoping we could buy some gift cards to use.


----------



## chepic

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Oh and I have another dumb question.  Can you use disney gift cards at VB for like meals and stuff?  Is it like the other resorts where everything is on your KTTW card?  I was hoping we could buy some gift cards to use.



yes and no.  Can't use them at the spa....however you can charge the spa to your room and then pay it off at the front desk with the gift card.  Otherwise you can use them through out the resort.

che


----------



## Dan Stephens

Transportation question. Is Orlando the best place to fly out of when leaving Vero. If so, what's the best (cheapest) option for getting to the airport? I'm assuming VBR doesn't do a shuttle that far. Taxi? Car Rental? Or is there a better airport option along the coastline? Thanks.


----------



## scootert

If Delta works for you, you can fly into Melbourne which is about 20-30 miles north of Vero.   There aren't any direct flights (have to connect in ATL) and flights are not frequent as at Orlando, but we love it.  It's probably a higher fare than Orlando, but it's worth it to us not to have a 90 minute drive.


----------



## lts862

Requesting suggestions for fishing charter for 4 people (including a child)....preferably 1/2 day and resonably priced.  Any recommendations?  Thank you!


----------



## Alysa

We have had some wonderful vacations here with our little ones and they both prefer it to WDW (which they also love). 
Some hints for first time visitors. We went into the town and bought a fantastic sea turtle kite at "Sea Turtle Toys" which I believe has moved now but is still in town. We also bring a toy sail boat we got at home in Toronto - the kids love playing with them and made lots of friends with both.
http://www.mastermindtoys.com/Gunther-Albatross-Sailing-Boat.aspx
I'd recommend the character breakfast over the pirate dinner simply because of the food (the dinner is very fun and high energy though if you are just going for the experience). 
There is lots to do for every age, and the friendly staff there is what makes Vero so great and they love to stop and chat with kids (they remember people who become regulars and return year after year). My daughter is really looking forward to being able to do some of the big girl activities this year but I imagine she'll miss the unbirthday party. Make sure you schedule that, a turtle troop and your dinner reservations on the night you arrive. 
I'd recommend doing a river cruise to go see the dolphins too. 
We've watched a naturalist dig up a live baby turtle and release it after a hatching and on our last trip we saw manatee on our arrival floating along just past the shallow parts. 
Oh, and if you go up to NASA, schedule a whole day, there is no way you can do it in a couple of hours like we thought when we went the first time. 
Forgot - the internet link is truly dreadful. And we've had both studios and inn rooms, and while you could see the ocean in the studio, it was only while you were at the dinning table, so I'd recommend the inn room if you want a nice view. 
There's a big gap between our last trip and this next one coming and I miss it dreadfully. Have fun everyone!


----------



## monarchsfan16

Where do you recommend for a river cruise? Or rather, what company?

We're taking our first trip to Vero in August. Managed to get a beach cottage for 2 nights. Pretty excited.


----------



## dreamlinda

Please add us to the list - 5/23 - 26.  Whoopeeee!!


----------



## McBane

My family is coming down to WDW in August, and we just started looking into adding a few nights on either end of our stay at Vero Beach.  Unfortunately, there is only an option for 1 night before our WDW stay.  

Having not been before, would you recommend still staying for 1 night only? 

Thanks!


----------



## iloveokw

I really don't think it is worth one night ....you most likely won't get into your room until 4 pm and will have to be out by 11 am....maybe you could waitlist or pay cash ....what size room are you talking about?  Plus the drive to and from WDW.


----------



## McBane

We need a 2 bedroom.  I can do 1 night on points, but the only cash options are to get 2 garden inn views.  (I think it's about $215 each) 

As much as we'd like to go, I'm not sure it would be worth it with 3 rooms in 2 days.  

This is what poor planning gets ya!!


----------



## chepic

McBane said:


> We need a 2 bedroom.  I can do 1 night on points, but the only cash options are to get 2 garden inn views.  (I think it's about $215 each)
> 
> As much as we'd like to go, I'm not sure it would be worth it with 3 rooms in 2 days.
> 
> This is what poor planning gets ya!!



put in for the waiting list.  When I first booked I got a garden view and waitlisted for a beach view.  I got in within 2 weeks.  You never know who is going to cancel!!

We are going in August too.

che


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Back from a WONDERFUL 5 nights! Thanks for all the help and advice. It is a beautiful resort and was never crowded, even though I believe it was full. The kids loved the Mickey Adventure Club and the chefs were fabulous with our no-dairy requests. We ate at all the restaurants and enjoyed every bite. 

We can't wait to go back, but will have to wait a year or two since we are booked on a DCL Alaska cruise next year and want to try Aulani after that. 

Happy Beach, everyone!


----------



## Tink316

I just booked our first stay at VB for October 5 - 13.    So excited, and after reading a lot of this thread already, I don't think we'll be disappointed.

Bringing my mom with us so it will be husband, myself, our son and mom.  My hubby and I will be celebrating our 24th anniversary during our stay.  Can anyone recommend a good restaurant for the two of us?  With mom along, we'll be able to sneak out for a date night...or two while we are there.  

Thanks to everyone for all the great info I've already learned from reading... I'm sure I'll be well "educated" by the time we get there in 198 days.  

T


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

We are beginning to plan for our June 2013 summer vacation and are considering a 6 or 7 night stay at Vero Beach in a one or two bedroom villa.  I have a few questions:

1.  When is the earliest that I can call CRO to make cash reservations for VB?  What is the refund policy if I need to cancel...say at 90 days out?

2.  Are there ever any general public discounts for this resort?

3.  How comfortable are the sleeper sofa and twin chair beds?  For 14 and 12 yr old DDs.....

4.  Having a hard time finding recent photos of VB 1 or 2 bdrm villas.  Anyone who can post some pics or direct me to the post/website/etc to find?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## floridafam

Dan Stephens,

My parents always fly to Melbourne when they come for a visit.  The airport does have a shuttle.  They will take you anywhere between the Melbourne airport, Orlando airport, Disney resort in Vero, hotel, etc.  It's quite reasonable and my parents have never had a complaint with the service.

I'm always able to find a deal on Delta into Melbourne.  I check their website anywhere from two to three months ahead of time and check ten days at a time.  They often fly from Michigan to Melbourne for under $175.

I think the airport's website is mlbair.com


----------



## caseyem67

We will be at Vero Beach on Easter Sunday.  Anyone know if they do anything special that day?


----------



## PirateFrank

caseyem67 said:


> We will be at Vero Beach on Easter Sunday.  Anyone know if they do anything special that day?




Hey there!! We'll be there on Easter Sunday as well.  I don't have much else to add as I don't know if there's any Easter activities, but I'm sure we're all going to have a great time.

12 days till we arrive and I'm starting to reach the 'hyperventilate' stage of the waiting process....


----------



## DR JK

After a three-year hiatus, we're headed back to Vero Beach!  Put us down on the roll call for May 30 - June 5 -- our third visit.


----------



## tillerrw

So we are 30 days away from our first ever trip to DVB and we are very excited.  It's a long weekend without the kids and we're at the beach!  I have a few dinning questions I was hoping to get feedback on.

We will have a rental car and are driving down from MCO.  We are stopping for dinner at the Chart House in Melbourne.  I am seriously thinking about just keeping us at the resort for our whole stay (Apr 26-30) and dinning there.  I know some regulars might have suggestions for off site dinning and I would love to hear those.

My big question is for this time of year should we make reservations now for Sonya's?  The DVC CM I made the reservation for the room with heavily suggested we dine there during our trip.  I read about the brunch on Sunday and am wondering about this as well.  Are one or both worth it and should I make reservations now?

Thanks!


----------



## festus105

Sonya's is very nice. I would definitely recommend eating there at least once. I would suggest making a reservation. However there are some wonderful resturants outside of Vero really good and are less expensive. We enjoyed Squid Lips for seafood - neat atmosphere right on a pier on the intercoastal. 

- Ken


----------



## tillerrw

Well I was able to get an 11 AM reservation for the brunch on Sunday but the best I could do was a 7:40 PM on Friday for Sonya's.  There was nothing earlier than that or 7:50 PM on Saturday.  Not sure we'll keep that one but the brunch we will for sure!


----------



## PirateFrank

Hi Vero lovers - 

I have a question...were going to be at Vero through Easter sunday.  Does anyone know where the nearest catholic church is?  (I suspect there won't be services held at the resort, like at the contemporary, right?)


----------



## chepic

PirateFrank said:


> Hi Vero lovers -
> 
> I have a question...were going to be at Vero through Easter sunday.  Does anyone know where the nearest catholic church is?  (I suspect there won't be services held at the resort, like at the contemporary, right?)



Go out of the resort and take a left.  There is a Catholic church about 1-1.5 mls up on the right.  Very nice.

Have fun

Cheryl


----------



## PirateFrank

chepic said:


> Go out of the resort and take a left.  There is a Catholic church about 1-1.5 mls up on the right.  Very nice.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Cheryl



Hi Cheryl, is that Holy Cross?


----------



## chepic

PirateFrank said:


> Hi Cheryl, is that Holy Cross?



Yup, that would be it.

che


----------



## DrMomof3

We are heading to the airport in about 30 minutes to fly down to Vero Beach for the 1st time.  Is there any information I can gather for the thread while we're there? We're returning home on Thursday night so I won't be able to report on Easter festivities at the resort.

Amanda


----------



## dreaming4disney

How nice of you
  I would like to know about the surrounding activities like turtle watching and other things in the area.  Also, any restaurant reports would be great.  We are going at the end of June.

I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## robhawk

We followed the advice of tripadvisor for most of our restaurants. We liked Scampi Grille, Ocean Grille, & Riverside Cafe. We also did Sonya's and loved it but we were w/o kids for this trip. It would be expensive. We also loved the character breakfast! 

Rob


----------



## dreaming4disney

robhawk said:


> We followed the advice of tripadvisor for most of our restaurants. We liked Scampi Grille, Ocean Grille, & Riverside Cafe. We also did Sonya's and loved it but we were w/o kids for this trip. It would be expensive. We also loved the character breakfast!
> 
> Rob



Rob,

Were the restaurants you mentioned good to take kids to?  My kids ages are 12, 14,15. 
We booked the breakfast w/ characters for the day we are leaving.  I don't have any other reservations. We are going June 27th for 3 nights.

Thanks


----------



## robhawk

We also did the character breakfast on getaway day! Great way to finish up! We were spoiled cuz we could always take our kids anywhere. They were great eaters! They are now DD 22 DS 19. This was our first trip without them! Ocean Grille had a diverse menu. Riverside Cafe was right on the canal where you could see the sunset(630pm in Feb). It had a family section, bar section, and outside deck. They had a guitar player playing Seger, Buffet, Petty etc. He was very good. Scampi was like being in Little Italy. Tight seating and small but delicious food. Hope this helps. Have a great time!

Rob


----------



## TiszBear

Thank you! Thank you! Thank You!  to all on this thread! 

I got back on Friday afternoon after spending 2 weeks in Florida.  The first part at Vero Beach and a few days at WDW.  Vero beach was amazing and I can not wait to go back!  Our room was on ocean view inn room and the it was so nice as was all who we encounted at the resort.  I am now hooked.  We had dinner one night at Mulligan's and at Squid Lips and just roamed the area.  Best vacation in a long time!

Thank You all again.


----------



## dreaming4disney

robhawk said:


> We also did the character breakfast on getaway day! Great way to finish up! We were spoiled cuz we could always take our kids anywhere. They were great eaters! They are now DD 22 DS 19. This was our first trip without them! Ocean Grille had a diverse menu. Riverside Cafe was right on the canal where you could see the sunset(630pm in Feb). It had a family section, bar section, and outside deck. They had a guitar player playing Seger, Buffet, Petty etc. He was very good. Scampi was like being in Little Italy. Tight seating and small but delicious food. Hope this helps. Have a great time!
> 
> Rob



Thanks.  I appreciate the names of a few places.  I've never been to Vero before.


----------



## marky

Hi everyone,
We will be visiting Vero Beach from England in July, and cannot wait. Our family is so excited to be going back.
In previous years we have bought beach chairs from Walmart in Sebastian, and when we left, passed them onto other families to use.
Just wondered if anyone might be checking out of Vero when we arrive (16th July) and have any chairs they might not want to carry back home, or that we could part purchase with them.
Thanks for reading this.
Marky


----------



## iloveokw

Has anyone did this lately?  How was it.  Thanks.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Does anyone know if they have the menu posted for the Pirate dinner ahead of time so you know if you want to do it or not?


----------



## DrMomof3

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Does anyone know if they have the menu posted for the Pirate dinner ahead of time so you know if you want to do it or not?



The pirate dinner was a family-style skillet so there were no menus.  It was chicken and pulled pork (my family doesn't eat pork so they left it out for us), corn on the cob, roasted potatoes, mac n cheese, corn bread, and other dinner rolls.  There were cupcakes for dessert. The food was so-so.  The character interaction was fun.  They did a little pirate ceremony with the kids.  They provided autograph pages so when Goofy and Donald came to the table they signed.  The characters were great and spent plenty of time at each table.

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

We returned late last night from a wonderful trip to Vero Beach.  It was our 1st time there.  We had a one bedroom villa in building 12 with a spectacular view of the parking lot.  The villa was lovely despite the view.  We flew into West Palm Beach airport and rented a car.  We arrived in Vero Beach late Sunday night after stopping in Jupiter to visit a friend.  The trip down was complicated by a stomach virus for my 8 year old which he promptly passed on to my husband. 
Monday I took all 3 kids to the pool by myself (be impressed; they are 8, 6, and not quite 4) after a sit-down breakfast at Shutters.  Wait-staff was great! The pool opens at 8am but the lifeguards and slide don't start until 10am.  Life jackets are free.  The poolside snack bar/counter service location was good.  Kids meal come in pails with shovels attached.  Bloody Mary's were quite popular it seemed (I finally tried one on Tuesday when my DH had recovered even to be vertical) and many guests started very early with the bar! 
Monday night was the pirate dinner.  Good experience with mediocre food.  Tuesday was more pool and beach.  My DH played mini-golf with my son.  My son and I then rented a kayak from the beach which was very enjoyable.  My daughter loved having her hair done by the pool (NOT cheap!).
We drove to Sebastian for dinner at Squid Lips.  Apparently Tuesday night is shrimp night and even at 5:30pm there was an hour wait.  Some nice grandmotherly type suggested Mulligan's which was just down the road.  It was a good suggestion and we would certainly return there.
Wednesday my crazy DH woke us up at 5:45am so we could drive 2 hours to Disney (the APs were burning a hole in his pocket!).  We had a lovely day at DHS and then Epcot.  We left Disney at 8pm and arrived back before 10pm. (Kids slept in the car).
Thursday was check-out day.  After collecting our stuff and putting in the car, we headed back to the pool/beach.  We used the showers in the pool-side bathrooms to clean up and get ready to go.  There was shampoo/conditioner/soap combo in the showers. Good enough for what we needed.
Weather was perfect.  Resort was gorgeous.
I wish there were lifeguards on the beach as it was hard to watch multiple young children at once.  We did bring the life jackets from the pool to the beach.  Not sure if that's permitted but nobody said we couldn't.  It definitely made me feel safer on the beach.  I can certainly swim fine but I'm not a fantastic swimmer to rescue my children in the ocean so we were very, very cautious. (Not that I would be less cautious with a life guard but it would have decreased by anxiety a little bit.)

Amanda


----------



## kasad68

We will be at VB July 7th thru the 15th. 4th time at VB and we have been Vacation Clubers since 2001.


----------



## S'sMom

Hello, 
We will be there in June...

Does the buffet dinner at Shutters still exist? Just curious 

Second, Does anyone have a picture of the Cabana? Or do you know what it consist of? I am trying to decide on the Cabana or the two chair and umbrella set. Which one is better?

Third, has anyone ever done the bike ride? I want to do this. Oh and does it have a seat for our three year old? I know they have those seats on Castaway Cay.

Any assistance would be great


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

*DrMomof3*  Glad to hear you had a good time despite the unfortunate illness sweeping thru the family.  A few questions.....How was the sleeper couch?  Were the kids comfy?  Was the balcony nice for relaxing despite the view or did the view kinda ruin it?  Do you have any pics of the room?  Would you go back here again or would you just rent a condo on another beach? If you would go back, would you get a 1 bdrm again or switch to a 2 bdrm or just stay at a room in the Inn?

Sorry for so many questions but I remember you from other threads and know you have great insight that I appreciate.

Thanks Amanda !!


----------



## DrMomof3

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> *DrMomof3*  Glad to hear you had a good time despite the unfortunate illness sweeping thru the family.  A few questions.....How was the sleeper couch?  Were the kids comfy?  Was the balcony nice for relaxing despite the view or did the view kinda ruin it?  Do you have any pics of the room?  Would you go back here again or would you just rent a condo on another beach? If you would go back, would you get a 1 bdrm again or switch to a 2 bdrm or just stay at a room in the Inn?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but I remember you from other threads and know you have great insight that I appreciate.
> 
> Thanks Amanda !!



I'm honored that you value my opinion! 
The sleeper couch was perfectly acceptable.  I didn't sleep on it but I did lay down with the kids a few times and I would have been ok sleeping there.  The sleeper chair was similar.  We were on a cash reservation so we had daily Mousekeeping.  One annoying thing was that they would take the sheets off each day and fold them up and put them away.  Which meant that the day we returned at 10pm from a long day at Disney, my DH kept 3 sleeping kids in the car while I ran upstairs and made the beds. 
The balcony was lovely.  It was accessible from both the bedroom and the living room.  We didn't eat breakfast in the room most days but there was a table with 4 chairs and it would have been a perfect breakfast table! I don't care that much about views so it wasn't ruined at all.  Not that I wouldn't have appreciated an ocean view but I would never let that affect my vacation! It was shady and peaceful and a great spot for reading my book during afternoon quiet time.
I didn't get pics of the room before our stuff was everywhere.  I thought it was comparable to other one bedroom villas at Disney.  Reminded me of the BCV that we stayed in 2 years ago.  Only one bathroom but a separate HUGE whirlpool tub and then a stall shower.  My kids can all 3 fit comfortably in the tub and apparently one day while Jessica was getting her hair wrap done, my 6'4" husband hopped in the tub with the 2 boys!!!
100% we would go back again.  I think I might do a split-stay with a Disney resort.  3 days at Vero and 3 days at Disney.  Something like that.  It was a much mellower trip than Disney and I think that was great! We've had a very stressful time in our family for the past lots of months so chillaxing (as my children like to say) is welcome! Tons of kids activites, good pool, good water slide.  My little one LOVED the pirate play area and they did a good job of keeping big kids away from that area so the little ones could enjoy it (My older 2 are right around 48" which is the max height for the play area.  They definitely asked the teens and pre-teens to leave the area but we're so strict that my kids couldn't play with their younger brother - a good compromise between policing and not being overly strict.)  The lifeguards were friendly and fun.  They had poolside activities every day.  Plenty of arts and crafts for both older and younger kids. The mini-golf is a nice touch and is literally poolside so people played in their swimsuits.
I don't think I would pay the extra for a 2 bedroom.  Our issue with bedtime is that my youngest tends to talk himself to sleep which drives his siblings crazy.  Tom would take the older 2 into our bedroom to watch tv while I got Zachary to sleep and then they'd go to sleep afterwards.  Worked like a charm!
Let me know if you have more questions.  I really, really enjoyed this trip (minus the vomit but at least the sick one was old enough to use the toilet and barf bags so my clothes stayed clean!  ).

Amanda


----------



## DrMomof3

S'sMom said:


> Hello,
> We will be there in June...
> 
> Does the buffet dinner at Shutters still exist? Just curious
> 
> Second, Does anyone have a picture of the Cabana? Or do you know what it consist of? I am trying to decide on the Cabana or the two chair and umbrella set. Which one is better?
> 
> Third, has anyone ever done the bike ride? I want to do this. Oh and does it have a seat for our three year old? I know they have those seats on Castaway Cay.
> 
> Any assistance would be great



I didn't pay any attention to the cabanas but I can comment on the bikes.  There were tons of bikes with baby seats so that won't be an issue.  I'm not 100% sure my almost 4 year old could have fit (he's very tall for his age but has some mild physical disabilities so he can't pedal yet) but there were always bikes with baby seats available!

Amanda


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

*DrMomof3*  Thanks you so much for the info.  We are trying to decide(who am I kidding--I do ALL the planning)....I am trying to decide between a 1 bdrm cash ressie at VB or renting a house on or accross from the beach at Melbourne or Cocoa.  I want the flexibility of a cash ressie in case we need to cancel and I like that I can cook or eat out at the resort or nearby.  The pool looks fun and we all love a great waterslide.  I also know that Disney is great for keeping things clean and well maintained.  When at Disney, they are so great to include everybody. No feeling "watched" or "judged" like at swankier places. We have a DD11 in the autism spectrum and it can sometimes make the family feel on edge when others around us don't know the situation and feel the need to be judgy.  Is VB inclusive and laid back like this or not-so-much since it is far-removed from WDW?

We like a really laid back beach vacay.  No timetables.  No reservations needed.   We like to play in the ocean, play in the pool.  Read.  Watch a little TV.  Play some family board games.  Walk on the beach and collect shells.  Just relax.  The privacy of a beach house would be great but the lack of a "fun" pool or the ability to just catch a quick bite to eat without me having to make it is the issue.  We stayed at Navarre Beach last summer and it was very laid back and beautiful....BUT the condoplex had no eatery, the pool had no slide, the beach was VERY sloped and basically unwalkable, and the ocean was flat(no waves) and either full of seaweed or jellies so....looking for a change there for sure.   Was the beach a nice walking beach or is it too sloped?  I have read it is too sloped and I have read that they fixed that so.....what was your experience?

Thanks again.  I really appreciate you taking the time to answer.


----------



## DrMomof3

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> *DrMomof3*  Thanks you so much for the info.  We are trying to decide(who am I kidding--I do ALL the planning)....I am trying to decide between a 1 bdrm cash ressie at VB or renting a house on or accross from the beach at Melbourne or Cocoa.  I want the flexibility of a cash ressie in case we need to cancel and I like that I can cook or eat out at the resort or nearby.  The pool looks fun and we all love a great waterslide.  I also know that Disney is great for keeping things clean and well maintained.  When at Disney, they are so great to include everybody. No feeling "watched" or "judged" like at swankier places. We have a DD11 in the autism spectrum and it can sometimes make the family feel on edge when others around us don't know the situation and feel the need to be judgy.  Is VB inclusive and laid back like this or not-so-much since it is far-removed from WDW?
> 
> We like a really laid back beach vacay.  No timetables.  No reservations needed.   We like to play in the ocean, play in the pool.  Read.  Watch a little TV.  Play some family board games.  Walk on the beach and collect shells.  Just relax.  The privacy of a beach house would be great but the lack of a "fun" pool or the ability to just catch a quick bite to eat without me having to make it is the issue.  We stayed at Navarre Beach last summer and it was very laid back and beautiful....BUT the condoplex had no eatery, the pool had no slide, the beach was VERY sloped and basically unwalkable, and the ocean was flat(no waves) and either full of seaweed or jellies so....looking for a change there for sure.   Was the beach a nice walking beach or is it too sloped?  I have read it is too sloped and I have read that they fixed that so.....what was your experience?
> 
> Thanks again.  I really appreciate you taking the time to answer.



Definitely had that nice Disney feel! We saw several obviously special needs children and both of my boys have their own special needs (my youngest has mild Cerebral Palsy with subtle but significant motor delays and my oldest has severe anxiety - in some ways more similar to an Asperger's but different).
I thought the beach was fine for walking as long as you stayed a bit closer to the water.  The upper most part of the beach was sloped but then it was flat.
I think it would meet all of your criteria! 

Amanda


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kasad68 said:


> We will be at VB July 7th thru the 15th. 4th time at VB and we have been Vacation Clubers since 2001.



Got it!  and...

Welcome To The DISboards!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Nope... not page 2... bump


----------



## CFedor1

I just made reservations for 2 OVIR rooms and a 2 Bedroom for 11/17-11/24.  We may need to adjust the days since this will be over Thanksgiving and Southwest has not opened air fare for that time yet.  It will be me, DH, DS 15, DD 12.  This will be our 3rd trip with the kids, and the 4th for DH and me.  My MIL, and 2 SIL will be joining us along with my DN 5.  To add to the fun, our good friends will be joining us with kids age 16 and 14.  We are so excited to be there for Thanksgiving.  I hear there is a great Thanksgiving dinner onsite.  I will be visiting this thread often for updates.  Thanks for keeping it going!
Cathy


----------



## papertraveller

We're there this summer -- August 22 for four nights. And I've got to say, I'm looking forward to this visit (our second) more than the subsequent days at the parks!

We so love Vero Beach!


----------



## anonymousegirl

My sister's family and I will be at VB for the first time this June (already on the roll call) and I have a couple of questions.

1) I saw the prices on page 1 for the various rentals. Are those prices for weekly or daily rentals, or even hourly? I am assuming the cabana rental is per day but I was wondering about the beach chairs, loungers, and umbrellas, etc.  

2) I haven't made a building request yet. We are booked into a 2 bedroom, but I cannot see on my ressie whether it is a dedicated or a lockoff. A view of the ocean would be nice but not absolutley necessary. I think being close to the pool and main building would be more important. What should I request?

3) I don't have any dining ressies yet. I have a TiW card and we are doing two character meals at WDW the previous week so I think we will skip the character brekkie at Sonya's. Are dining ressie super necessary second week June?

Many thanks!
Lori


----------



## berlykim22

Going to Vero Beach for the 1st time with my Best Friends for a Moms Vacation, leaving the hubbies and kiddies at home!!
We are going May 5 to May 8, then heading to Unviersal for a day and then home!!!
I would love any suggestions or tips on anything and everything!
do we need to make reservations for restaurents like WDW? Where do we make them, online or by phone?
any suggestions for nightlife/dancing outside of resort, since its Cinco de Mayo thought we may go out and enjoy!!!
also spa at resort is very pricey, anyone know of any off site?
thanks in advance!!
Kim


----------



## Plannin'Shannon

We just made reservations for May 8-11, our first VB stay! Off to read the rest of this wonderful thread...


----------



## JMTStone

Plannin'Shannon said:


> We just made reservations for May 8-11, our first VB stay! Off to read the rest of this wonderful thread...



We'll be there around the same time.  We arrive on the 10th.  Less than a month away!


----------



## asianway

Hello!

I think I have the right group of people to ask!  Was anyone there Easter to see if they had characters out aside from the character meals?  I've heard they may do this on major holidays, so if anyone has photos they would like to share, we would love to see them!

Thanks


----------



## S'sMom

DrMomof3 said:


> I didn't pay any attention to the cabanas but I can comment on the bikes.  There were tons of bikes with baby seats so that won't be an issue.  I'm not 100% sure my almost 4 year old could have fit (he's very tall for his age but has some mild physical disabilities so he can't pedal yet) but there were always bikes with baby seats available!
> 
> Amanda



Thanks a bunch! That helps alot


----------



## D Morggggg

Going for our 6th time 6/18 to 6/20!


----------



## starbox

berlykim22 said:


> any suggestions for nightlife/dancing outside of resort, since its Cinco de Mayo thought we may go out and enjoy!!!
> also spa at resort is very pricey, anyone know of any off site?
> thanks in advance!!
> Kim



I'd go to Gloria Estefan's restaurant/bar for Cinco (Costa de Este) - they have a pool/beachside bar with live music and dancing and (by a long shot) the best specialty drinks in Vero. Drinks run about 10$ but unlike Disney drinks, they are VERY big and VERY strong.  

Waldos at the Driftwood will have a Cinco party too - but for all girls, I'd do Costa De Este.


----------



## BLTLDZ

May 4th cannot come fast enough!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

anonymousegirl said:


> My sister's family and I will be at VB for the first time this June (already on the roll call) and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) I saw the prices on page 1 for the various rentals. Are those prices for weekly or daily rentals, or even hourly? I am assuming the cabana rental is per day but I was wondering about the beach chairs, loungers, and umbrellas, etc.
> 
> I am interested in the answer to this also.
> I did make ressies for the sunday brunch just because I wanted to make sure we get one since it is Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hello- has anyone been during New Year's Eve or the 1st week of January? We're thinking of booking Vero for a week, the heading to WDW so my husband can run the marathon. Not sure if it's completely off season for Vero, or if there are still enough activities that we would still enjoy it. The 31st is our 10 year anniversary (married at Disney), but we want to avoid WDW crowds!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Updated the roll call.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> *DrMomof3*  Glad to hear you had a good time despite the unfortunate illness sweeping thru the family.  A few questions.....How was the sleeper couch?  Were the kids comfy?  Was the balcony nice for relaxing despite the view or did the view kinda ruin it?  Do you have any pics of the room?  Would you go back here again or would you just rent a condo on another beach? If you would go back, would you get a 1 bdrm again or switch to a 2 bdrm or just stay at a room in the Inn?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but I remember you from other threads and know you have great insight that I appreciate.
> 
> Thanks Amanda !!



Hi there, just jumping in on this conversation.
Have you seen the 2br villa at Old Key West? They are very similar. You might go to the OKW thread and look there...


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

wigdoutdismom said:


> Hi there, just jumping in on this conversation.
> Have you seen the 2br villa at Old Key West? They are very similar. You might go to the OKW thread and look there...


 
Thanks  i will go take a look.


----------



## TLBlair

We are headed to VB for the first time from 5/9 to 5/15


----------



## JMTStone

TLBlair said:


> We are headed to VB for the first time from 5/9 to 5/15



See you there!  We check in on the 10th and check out on the 14th.  We are a very large party.  5 in a 2 bedroom and another 3 in an inn room.  Its my In-Laws 65 wedding anniversary celebration.


----------



## dylan0317

We are headed to VB for the first time this June. Coming with 4 adults and 5 kids. We have reserved a dedicated 2 bedroom and a studio. Can anyone please tell me if there is any really difference bewteen the dedicated 2 bedroom and the lock-off 2 bedroom.


----------



## Phelpsie70

Please add us to the roll call.  We will be visiting Vero for the second time from July 9th through the 14th.  Myself, DH, and DS(9). We loved it there two years ago and are so excited to go back!   

One question:  my husband will have just gotten his scuba certification and was wondering if there are any places that are known for scuba in the area.  Can anyone help with this?  

Thanks much, 
Michele


----------



## Shellandscott

We are going for a week in May.  I have attempted to look over all the posts and I can not find the answers to these questions.... 

Are there blenders in the one bedroom units?  

If we grocery shop ahead of time and the room is not ready when we get there can they hold the cold stuff for us at bell service?


----------



## MnParrothead

dylan0317 said:


> We are headed to VB for the first time this June. Coming with 4 adults and 5 kids. We have reserved a dedicated 2 bedroom and a studio. Can anyone please tell me if there is any really difference bewteen the dedicated 2 bedroom and the lock-off 2 bedroom.



Somebody correct me if I'm wrong   - It's been a few years since I've been in both a dedicated 2-bedroom and a lock-off - but from what I remember, the dedicated 2-bedroom's second bedroom only has a door to the kitchen/living area and not to the outside hallway/corridor.  

Also, the lock-offs are located in each building facing the east/ocean, whereas the dedicated units are located closer to the parking lots/west side of each building.  That's why I request a third floor lock-off, to try to get a view of the ocean.  We hit the jackpot once (out of the many times we had a two-bedroom) and got a third floor view of the pool from the lock-off portion of the unit and a fantastic view of the ocean in the rest of the two-bedroom unit.  From what I remember,  we were in building 14.


----------



## TheRobbs

Please add us to the roll call. July 10-13. Family of 10 in three Inn Rooms.


----------



## iloveokw

At Vero now...much smaller crowds than during our past visits.  Had the Thursday night seafood buffet tonight and it was wonderful.  Highly recommend it!


----------



## anonymousegirl

Shellandscott said:


> We are going for a week in May.  I have attempted to look over all the posts and I can not find the answers to these questions....
> 
> Are there blenders in the one bedroom units?
> 
> If we grocery shop ahead of time and the room is not ready when we get there can they hold the cold stuff for us at bell service?



I can't answer about the blenders, but I would expect that Bell Services could hold your perishables in a fridge just like they do at WDW. I know I will be bringing a cooler full of perishables with us when we come down from WDW in June.


----------



## scootert

Bell services will store your refrigerator and freezer items for you if the room isn't ready.  Once it's ready, they will deliver them too...  enjoy


----------



## kritter

There are blenders at VB and if there is not one call housekeeping and they will bring you a brand-new one in a box!!


----------



## iloveokw

We've enjoyed NYE at Vero many times.  There are plenty activities to enjoy at the resort and in the area.


----------



## mommyoftwo08

iloveokw said:


> We've enjoyed NYE at Vero many times.  There are plenty activities to enjoy at the resort and in the area.



Would you mind sharing some details of the activities? How was your weather also? Sorry for all the questions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobbiwoz

iloveokw said:


> We've enjoyed NYE at Vero many times.  There are plenty activities to enjoy at the resort and in the area.



I'm interested as well.  Are there fireworks anywhere in the area?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just made breakfast reservations for the character breakfast!  It's on Saturdays, & we think it's a good one!  The DGC like to trade pins there. The CMs bring their pins out on a life preserver ring!


----------



## berlykim22

1 more week to Vero Beach!


----------



## Princess Runner

Hello all!!! this one is for 

DORT
TLBLAIR
JMTSTONE
FORTYUNKS​
We are going to be at DVB at the same time, but different arrival / departure days....would you like to do a "meet"? what about at the beach sunset time, 6:00pm ish?  Let me know it would be very interesting, we are going to be 11 disers celebrating Mother's Day!!!!: nothing complicated just casual laughs and hugs.

  ​
 and sending this question again, if there is any law enforcement among us let me know and we can exchange station tshirts, many blessings to all.


----------



## tillerrw

We are currently experiencing our first vacation at DVB and loving it. Just had lunch at Mulligans and taking a stroll before heading back to the resort. 

Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## tillerrw

Part way through our stroll and I have to suggest Vero Beach Winery for tasting and buying. The Key Limen is great and so is the Black Gold (dry and semi-sweet).


----------



## JMTStone

Princess Runner said:


> Hello all!!! this one is for
> 
> DORT
> TLBLAIR
> JMTSTONE
> FORTYUNKS​
> We are going to be at DVB at the same time, but different arrival / departure days....would you like to do a "meet"? what about at the beach sunset time, 6:00pm ish?  Let me know it would be very interesting, we are going to be 11 disers celebrating Mother's Day!!!!: nothing complicated just casual laughs and hugs..



We will be there with a party 8.  5 of us in a 2 bedroom and another 3 in an inn room.  We are celebrating my in-laws 65th anniversary with exteneded family.  We are having a special dinner celebration on Saturday night.  What night did you have in mind?


----------



## Princess Runner

JMTStone said:


> We will be there with a party 8.  5 of us in a 2 bedroom and another 3 in an inn room.  We are celebrating my in-laws 65th anniversary with exteneded family.  We are having a special dinner celebration on Saturday night.  What night did you have in mind?



I think Saturday is when all of us are going to be there...are you going to the beach/pool earlier? because we can meet earlier, like at 4p...


----------



## chepic

tillerrw said:


> Part way through our stroll and I have to suggest Vero Beach Winery for tasting and buying. The Key Limen is great and so is the Black Gold (dry and semi-sweet).



Where is the winery?

thanks

che


----------



## dsanner106

celebrating our first trip to Vero ever may 12th to 19th and really looking forward to it, Great tips so far here on the board. I had no idea there was a winery there either, just might have to do the tour.

Drew in Ga


----------



## iwannbindisnee

tillerrw said:


> Part way through our stroll and I have to suggest Vero Beach Winery for tasting and buying. The Key Limen is great and so is the Black Gold (dry and semi-sweet).



I am so glad you said something about this!  We love our local wineries in MD & I had jsut looked this place up on line a few days ago & was wondering about it.  How far from theVB resort is it?
Debbie


----------



## ddiva

Please add me to the roll call for 6/24 - 6/29. We have visited 5 times; this will be our 6th.


----------



## tillerrw

Can't recommend Round Island Park enough. We just left and enjoyed the quiet as well as the manatees. Oh yeah, bring bug spray. I'm itching like crazy


----------



## tillerrw

iwannbindisnee said:


> I am so glad you said something about this!  We love our local wineries in MD & I had jsut looked this place up on line a few days ago & was wondering about it.  How far from theVB resort is it?
> Debbie



It's about a 12 minute drive south on A1A. The shopping area is worth the drive even if you don't go to Mulligans for a meal. Parking is free.


----------



## tillerrw

We are here now and looking for a place to pick up some souvenirs for our boys. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobbiwoz

http://atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm

You're right along the Treasure Coast, & the above museum is interesting & has a gift shop.

I'm very interested on manatees & there's a nature center with a gift shop that's a longer distance away in Ft. Pierce.

http://manateecenter.com/


However, the closest nature place is Environmental learning center, that also has a nice gift shop.
http://discoverelc.org/

We've done a nice boat trip through that one.

Bobbi


----------



## Princess Runner

dsanner106 said:


> celebrating our first trip to Vero ever may 12th to 19th and really looking forward to it, Great tips so far here on the board. I had no idea there was a winery there either, just might have to do the tour.
> 
> Drew in Ga



Hey go a little back, to post #381, and let us know what you think


----------



## dort

Princess Runner said:


> Hello all!!! this one is for
> 
> DORT
> TLBLAIR
> JMTSTONE
> FORTYUNKS​
> We are going to be at DVB at the same time, but different arrival / departure days....would you like to do a "meet"? what about at the beach sunset time, 6:00pm ish?  Let me know it would be very interesting, we are going to be 11 disers celebrating Mother's Day!!!!: nothing complicated just casual laughs and hugs.
> 
> ​
> and sending this question again, if there is any law enforcement among us let me know and we can exchange station tshirts, many blessings to all.



Hey!!  Saturday the 12th?  Sounds like a great idea.  We aren't staying on site this time, but only takes a couple minutes for us to get there.  6 pm? Where at the resort would you all like to meet?  We are at the BWV right now, will be heading down to VB on Saturday the 5th.


----------



## jenelope

My first Vero Beach vacation starts in just three days! Very excited- and checking the weather a lot. The Weather Channel and AccuWeather are giving me two different forecasts and I'm hoping AccuWeather is the correct one!

I plan to do a lot of relaxing around the pool and on the beach, but I'm also packing in a lot of activity. I'm heading to Sebastian Inlet State Park and Pelican Island Wildlife Refuge for some wildlife-spotting (along with the McLarty Treasure Museum) on Friday. I've got a spot reserved in a morning kayak tour of the Indian River Lagoon on Saturday, and will visit the McKee Botanical Gardens that afternoon. On Sunday, I'm spending the entire day with my aunt in Fort Pierce. We're planning to visit the Manatee Observation Center after church. On Monday, I will be at the Kennedy Space Center all day. I'm doing the Up-Close Tour and Lunch with an Astronaut while I'm there. Tuesday is my last day and I'm just planning a leisurely drive to Orlando with stops along the way. I'm thinking about stopping in Melbourne for Cuban food for lunch that day and buying extra for dinner. I'd rather have authentic Cuban food than airport food!

Aside from one dinner ADR at Shutters, the kayak tour, the KSC day and the day with my aunt, I'm playing the whole thing pretty much by ear. I need some down time, so hanging out with a book and a beverage may end up taking up a lot of my time.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tillerrw said:


> We are here now and looking for a place to pick up some souvenirs for our boys. Any suggestions?



Mel Fisher Museum or McLarty.  Hope they are still in business.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

jenelope said:


> My first Vero Beach vacation starts in just three days! Very excited- and checking the weather a lot. The Weather Channel and AccuWeather are giving me two different forecasts and I'm hoping AccuWeather is the correct one!
> 
> I plan to do a lot of relaxing around the pool and on the beach, but I'm also packing in a lot of activity. I'm heading to Sebastian Inlet State Park and Pelican Island Wildlife Refuge for some wildlife-spotting (along with the McLarty Treasure Museum) on Friday. I've got a spot reserved in a morning kayak tour of the Indian River Lagoon on Saturday, and will visit the McKee Botanical Gardens that afternoon. On Sunday, I'm spending the entire day with my aunt in Fort Pierce. We're planning to visit the Manatee Observation Center after church. On Monday, I will be at the Kennedy Space Center all day. I'm doing the Up-Close Tour and Lunch with an Astronaut while I'm there. Tuesday is my last day and I'm just planning a leisurely drive to Orlando with stops along the way. I'm thinking about stopping in Melbourne for Cuban food for lunch that day and buying extra for dinner. I'd rather have authentic Cuban food than airport food!
> 
> Aside from one dinner ADR at Shutters, the kayak tour, the KSC day and the day with my aunt, I'm playing the whole thing pretty much by ear. I need some down time, so hanging out with a book and a beverage may end up taking up a lot of my time.



Wow, Jenna, You are ready to go.  Work on that down time.  VB is perfect for down time.  Hope the weather is fantastic for you.  Have a great time!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> Wow, Jenna, You are ready to go.  Work on that down time.  VB is perfect for down time.  Hope the weather is fantastic for you.  Have a great time!



Hey Rob!!! I'm having major VB withdrawals! Good to see you posting!


----------



## Princess Runner

dort said:


> Hey!!  Saturday the 12th?  Sounds like a great idea.  We aren't staying on site this time, but only takes a couple minutes for us to get there.  6 pm? Where at the resort would you all like to meet?  We are at the BWV right now, will be heading down to VB on Saturday the 5th.



Well my friend I had never been there before but I was thinking 6p by the beach close to the hotel entrance....since you had been there maybe you can give us an idea


----------



## tillerrw

bobbiwoz said:


> http://atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm
> 
> You're right along the Treasure Coast, & the above museum is interesting & has a gift shop.
> 
> I'm very interested on manatees & there's a nature center with a gift shop that's a longer distance away in Ft. Pierce.
> 
> http://manateecenter.com/
> 
> 
> However, the closest nature place is Environmental learning center, that also has a nice gift shop.
> http://discoverelc.org/
> 
> We've done a nice boat trip through that one.
> 
> Bobbi



Thanks Bobbi!  We found some nice gifts at the Manatee Center.


----------



## kphamousbr

It is exact 29 days from today we will be checking in . We will spend 2 night and then head back to Boardwalk Villas . Hopefully , we will have nice weather .
Have a magical summer to everyone.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tillerrw said:


> Thanks Bobbi!  We found some nice gifts at the Manatee Center.



I'm glad.  I bought some books there for my DGC!


----------



## Plannin'Shannon

We are in major countdown-mode over here. Just one week left! I've been reading TripAdvisor to choose restaurants. Looking for some great seafood. Any recommendations?

ETA: THANK YOU for the info about VB Winery! It's on the top of my to-do list.


----------



## dort

Princess Runner said:


> Well my friend I had never been there before but I was thinking 6p by the beach close to the hotel entrance....since you had been there maybe you can give us an idea



Let's say 6 pm out on the deck that over looks the beach where they do the rentals from  How does that sound?
Look forward to meeting up!


----------



## JMTStone

We have reservations for 6:15 at Sonya's that evening.  9 people celebrating the 65th anniversary of our in-laws.  I won't be able to make the meet.

Have loads of fun and I'm sure we will run into each other.


----------



## dort

JMTStone said:


> We have reservations for 6:15 at Sonya's that evening.  9 people celebrating the 65th anniversary of our in-laws.  I won't be able to make the meet.
> 
> Have loads of fun and I'm sure we will run into each other.




we could make it a little earlier.  dh and i are flexible.


----------



## BLTLDZ

berlykim22 said:


> 1 more week to Vero Beach!



Yay!  We arrive on friday


----------



## Homemom

Hoping to go this Sept, Oct, or Nov if Disney ever gets us loaded into the system !  We went last November as non members and loved it!  Can't wait to go back as members.


----------



## Princess Runner

JMTStone said:


> We have reservations for 6:15 at Sonya's that evening.  9 people celebrating the 65th anniversary of our in-laws.  I won't be able to make the meet.
> 
> Have loads of fun and I'm sure we will run into each other.



For sure my friend later on I will give you a clue so you can identify us!!!  xoxo


----------



## Princess Runner

JMTStone said:


> We have reservations for 6:15 at Sonya's that evening.  9 people celebrating the 65th anniversary of our in-laws.  I won't be able to make the meet.
> 
> Have loads of fun and I'm sure we will run into each other.





dort said:


> we could make it a little earlier.  dh and i are flexible.




A little early sounds good! we are not leaving the resort at all, so JMTStone, what is a good time for you guys maybe while at the pool/beach earlier afternoon?


----------



## dort

Princess Runner said:


> A little early sounds good! we are not leaving the resort at all, so JMTStone, what is a good time for you guys maybe while at the pool/beach earlier afternoon?



I'll wait to see what time everyone agrees on.  Since we aren't staying at the resort we won't be able to get into the pool area so it would be better for us meet out on the deck over looking the beach


----------



## JMTStone

dort said:


> I'll wait to see what time everyone agrees on.  Since we aren't staying at the resort we won't be able to get into the pool area so it would be better for us meet out on the deck over looking the beach



7 days!

I'm a little afraid of committing to a meet knowing I'll be with 8 other members of a party.  5 of them are not "Disney Freaks" like my immediate family.  Husband's sister's family in VA and his parents are in FL so we get to see them only once a year. 

I'll be having drinks poolside or on beach every chance I get.  See you there!


----------



## Homemom

Add us to the list please. This is our second time, but first trip as DVC members!  Oct 20-27.  Going to MNSSHP on Oct 23!


----------



## Princess Runner

JMTStone said:


> 7 days!
> 
> I'm a little afraid of committing to a meet knowing I'll be with 8 other members of a party.  5 of them are not "Disney Freaks" like my immediate family.  Husband's sister's family in VA and his parents are in FL so we get to see them only once a year.
> 
> I'll be having drinks poolside or on beach every chance I get.  See you there!



Oh no please! no stress, we are for sure going to see each other "over drinks", later next week I will try to figure something that you can recognize me, xxoxo blessings!


----------



## berlykim22

Off to Vero Beach tomorrow morning,
can't wait!


----------



## cjsbmiller

We are staying in a beach cottage June 28th through July 6th. this will be our second stay in the cottages, and honestly too many to count at VB.  At least 10+ stays  Cant wait to get there.


----------



## cayennews

Thanks for the info. We are thinking of visitng VB for the first time and know nothing about  it.


----------



## JMTStone

Princess Runner said:


> Oh no please! no stress, we are for sure going to see each other "over drinks", later next week I will try to figure something that you can recognize me, xxoxo blessings!



We're leaving in 3 days.  On Friday at 2 PM, they have an "UnBirthday Party" at Vero Beach for kids 10 and under.  I'll be booking Mackenzie on this.

I wish we were there Monday night for Pirate Party but we check out on the 14th.  I hear the food is really good for that party.  I guess we'll have to suffer through and enjoy the pirate party on the deck of the Magic (sarcasm).

I'm thinking of doing a trip report for this.  Reading other people's reports here on DIS helped me a lot so I may want to pass it along.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

JMTStone said:


> We're leaving in 3 days.  On Friday at 2 PM, they have an "UnBirthday Party" at Vero Beach for kids 10 and under.  I'll be booking Mackenzie on this.
> 
> I wish we were there Monday night for Pirate Party but we check out on the 14th.  I hear the food is really good for that party.  I guess we'll have to suffer through and enjoy the pirate party on the deck of the Magic (sarcasm).
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a trip report for this.  Reading other people's reports here on DIS helped me a lot so I may want to pass it along.



Don't forget that on Friday nights they also have a campfire too.  We will be leaving in only 16 days!!


----------



## Tunseeker1

It looks like we will be there Dec 19-21 this year!


----------



## Princess Runner

JMTStone said:


> We're leaving in 3 days.  On Friday at 2 PM, they have an "UnBirthday Party" at Vero Beach for kids 10 and under.  I'll be booking Mackenzie on this.
> 
> I wish we were there Monday night for Pirate Party but we check out on the 14th.  I hear the food is really good for that party.  I guess we'll have to suffer through and enjoy the pirate party on the deck of the Magic (sarcasm).
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a trip report for this.  Reading other people's reports here on DIS helped me a lot so I may want to pass it along.



Oh my goodness!! I had no idea about the unbirthday party, thank you for making a note on that I will sign up my DH, she is 7 xoxo


----------



## JMTStone

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Don't forget that on Friday nights they also have a campfire too.  We will be leaving in only 16 days!!



Thanks Laura, I'm adding this to my notes.


----------



## floridafam

The local news is reporting there was a shark attack in Vero Beach this morning.


----------



## tillerrw

floridafam said:


> The local news is reporting there was a shark attack in Vero Beach this morning.



Seems to be near a resort by Mulligan's and the little shopping area about 8 miles south of Disney's resort.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/shark-attacks-woman-near-humiston-beach-in-vero-2348036.html


----------



## LadyKay

OMG!!!!! That's horrible! I pray she recovers fully!


----------



## JMTStone

Tomorrow at this time, we hope to be on the beach.  But now I'm nervous.


----------



## tillerrw

JMTStone said:


> Tomorrow at this time, we hope to be on the beach.  But now I'm nervous.



You can still make the most of it.  I'm not sure if the beach will be closed or if they will just tell people to stay out of the water.  Either way make sure to relax and have a good time.


----------



## Catira

tillerrw said:


> You can still make the most of it.  I'm not sure if the beach will be closed or if they will just tell people to stay out of the water.  Either way make sure to relax and have a good time.



We have our trip to Vero Beach this June. I called resort to ask if they have issued any warnings to guests in regards to the shark attack in Humiston Beach. Was told by the CM that they were not even aware of the shark attack BUT that when entering any beach there is a chance of sharks there since that is where sharks are found.  Really, I am SO GLAD she gave me that marine lesson today. Never knew sharks and jelly fish lived in the ocean!!

Basically, swim at your own risk. We visited a Mexican resort 3 years ago in Puerto Vallarta and we were dutifully informed that there had been 2 shark attacks that month and that they were advising resort guests of the danger.


----------



## rigsby25

floridafam said:


> The local news is reporting there was a shark attack in Vero Beach this morning.



And I was worried about those bugs.  Looks like when we are there next week, it is going to rain everyday, there will be bugs over everything, and we will be eaten by sharks.


----------



## dreamlinda

rigsby25 said:


> And I was worried about those bugs.  Looks like when we are there next week, it is going to rain everyday, there will be bugs over everything, and we will be eaten by sharks.



We will be there in 13 days, so next week while your there please do a sun dance, send the bugs away and ban the shark.  I _really appreciate it!!!  _


----------



## tb1972

Anyone know how far it is to Sebastian Inlet Park from the resort?  I was thinking of doing the turtle walk.

Scheduled to be there in 3 weeks but kind of afraid of sharks now!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Everybody, take a deep breath.  Shark attacks make the news because the are rare.  Ever wonder how many people are injured or die on the highway en route to Florida beaches?  Exponentially more.  Do these events make the news?  Are you going to not travel the highways to the beach?  Deep breath...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tb1972 said:


> Anyone know how far it is to Sebastian Inlet Park from the resort?  I was thinking of doing the turtle walk.
> 
> Scheduled to be there in 3 weeks but kind of afraid of sharks now!



About 10 minutes.  Do the turtle walk.  Perfect timing.  Watch out for the Land Sharks though.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

yes, the shark attacks are very rare across all of florida.  It can happen though and you just have to be aware just like you have to be aware of jellyfish attacks or anything else that lives in the ocean.  I plan on having a wonderful time at the pool and beach in 13 days.


----------



## dort

Princess Runner said:


> A little early sounds good! we are not leaving the resort at all, so JMTStone, what is a good time for you guys maybe while at the pool/beach earlier afternoon?



Haven't heard anymore about trying to meet up today .  DH and I are on our way out to the beach.  Will check back later on to see if anyone wants to meet up and a way to recognize each other.


----------



## PammyK

Two weeks from tomorrow at about this time I should be pulling in at the resort for my annual Memorial Day Vero Beach getaway and I can't wait to hit the beach, sharks and all.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Did anyone hear about the shark attack today at Vero Beach? Very sad...
http://www.wtsp.com/news/topstories/article/254808/250/SHARK-ATTACK-Vero-Beach-tourist-in-hospital


----------



## kritter

Anyone know of any inexpensive beac chairs I can purchase online? Thanks,

This shark attack is terrible...Makes me worried!!scared1:


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Hi all. We were at VB 5/3-5/5 for our very first visit!  We loved it!  Weather was gorgeous.  Entertainer in the Green Cabin was fun (Sorry didn't write down his name) Laid back "vibe" was wonderful...We ventured out & found  an absolutely WONDERFUL place for authentic Italian dinner in VB as well...We will be back! We got one of the dreaded " Ocean View Inn rooms, that really overlook the pool & the Ocean was waaay to our left...But I didn't care, we were on vacation & feeling good & it was still a nice view!...Thanks for all of the info here... Now, I've got to plan our next trip.....
Debbie


----------



## tb1972

iwannbindisnee said:


> Hi all. We were at VB 5/3-5/5 for our very first visit!  We loved it!  Weather was gorgeous.  Entertainer in the Green Cabin was fun (Sorry didn't write down his name) Laid back "vibe" was wonderful...We ventured out & found  an absolutely WONDERFUL place for authentic Italian dinner in VB as well...We will be back! We got one of the dreaded " Ocean View Inn rooms, that really overlook the pool & the Ocean was waaay to our left...But I didn't care, we were on vacation & feeling good & it was still a nice view!...Thanks for all of the info here... Now, I've got to plan our next trip.....
> Debbie



Debbie,
I'm glad you had a great trip!  

My family is heading to VB in two weeks.  We're very excited!  I booked the Sunday brunch and was also considering the pirate character dinner.  Did you eat at either?  Curious to know feedback of the on site restaurants.

Thanks,
Tabatha


----------



## iwannbindisnee

tb1972 said:


> Debbie,
> I'm glad you had a great trip!
> 
> My family is heading to VB in two weeks.  We're very excited!  I booked the Sunday brunch and was also considering the pirate character dinner.  Did you eat at either?  Curious to know feedback of the on site restaurants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tabatha



Unfortunately, we did not eat at either of the items listed above, but we did eat at the Thursday night seafood buffet in Shutters-It was excellent!  King Crab legs were yummy.  My husband enjoyed the Pot roast; there was peel to eat shrimp that we had as well. We tried several of the desserts & they were very good as well.  We saw lots of families there, as well as couples. We also had lunch at Shutters & would recommend the flat breads & house soup (creamy conch chowder) & the sandwiches. (they have a nice 1/2 sandwich/soup combo) Last, we ate at Sonya's for Sat breakfast before we left. We liked that as well.  The Green Cabin bar has many of the same things for lunch that Shutters does.  It is very nice to eat on their deck watching the ocean. Of course we enjoyed thier cocktails as well--they have very good Red & white sangria, but you have to enjoy your red sangria a bit on the dry side & your white sangria on the sweet side!     Hope this helps...Debbie


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Only one more week until we are leaving for some fun in the sun at Vero!


----------



## dreamlinda

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Only one more week until we are leaving for some fun in the sun at Vero!



Us too!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dreamlinda said:


> Us too!!



Have a GREAT time... both of you!


----------



## mazoo77

Hi All,
Heading to Vero in mid June for the first time and can't wait to try it out for a couple days before heading to WDW.  Heading down with my hubby, 2 DD(12 &9) and my Mom.  I review this thread regularly so thanks for the great info.  Already signed up for the Turtle Walk at Seb Inlet Park the day we arrive.  Would have never known about that without you.  

We have 2 OVIRs booked, wanted to know if there are connecting rooms and if so, are they in a specific location.  It would be nice to have rooms close together but it's only 3 nights so not absolutely necessary.  Also, don't want to jeopardize a front facing ocean view because of this request.  I do realize nothing is guaranteed but want to give ourselves the best opportunity for a good view of the ocean.

Appreciate any recommendations you might have.  

Thanks,
Joanie


----------



## lisareniff

mazoo77 said:


> We have 2 OVIRs booked, wanted to know if there are connecting rooms and if so, are they in a specific location.  It would be nice to have rooms close together but it's only 3 nights so not absolutely necessary.  Also, don't want to jeopardize a front facing ocean view because of this request.  I do realize nothing is guaranteed but want to give ourselves the best opportunity for a good view of the ocean.



We have stayed in 2 pairs of OVIRs.  One was at the very center of the of the resort on the 4th (top) floor under the arch.  Very nice spot.  The other was on the 2nd floor ocean facing to the right of the Green Cabin Room.  I also enjoyed that spot since we could go up the pretty lobby stairs and not have to go on the elevator or stairwells.  I have looked (and taken a picture of) the room maps for the 4th and 2nd floors.  I have counted 7 pairs of connecting OVIRs on the 4th floor and 4 pairs on the 2nd floor.  I know there are more on the third as well.  They do seem to be plentiful and spread though out the building.

Just remember to put that request on your reservation.  They do make room assignments.

HTH  and have a great trip.


----------



## job09

Just booked for 2013  Hoping for a 1 bedroom with a partial ocean view.  Any advice on getting that?  I booked on-line and didn't see a spot for requests.  Last time I was in bld 12 1st floor with a lovely parking lot view  Still adore vero but would love to score a better location next time.  We are going 3-31-13 to 4-3-13  after the Disney Dream  We love VB


----------



## Tinkermom3

Heading to VB in July!    Are there certain days that Shutters offers the seafood buffet or is it nightly?


----------



## lovin'fl

Pretty bummed to say that we may have to cancel our VB resie.  We have a 2BR booked for August 19-24.  Our son had a very bad year and is likely on his way to military school.  He will have to be there pretty close to 8/24 (it depends on which school we put him in, but they all start at the end of August).  We booked that week because our public school does not start until 8/28.  It would have been no problem to drive back to MD from VB and only have a few days to get ready for public school, but to get him ready for military school and drive him there (they are all about 3-5 hours away)....well, we need to be back from vacay well before the 26th.  

And I don't know if we'll be able to use our 190 points by June 1, 2013.  We may have to look into renting them out.  Is there still a board on the DIS where we can try to rent out points?

Man, I was really looking forward to trying out VB and my DH was super excited about it.  It was his pick for vacation.  I wanted to book for the week before (and I wanted to do HH because it's closer and DH insists on driving) and he insisted on this particular week as he thought it would be less folks vacationing and whatnot...a more quiet time to vacay.  He should have listened to me!!!

I'll post back when I cancel our resie.  We want to be sure the DS is going to military school before we cancel (we should know next week).


----------



## chepic

lovin'fl said:


> Pretty bummed to say that we may have to cancel our VB resie.  We have a 2BR booked for August 19-24.  Our son had a very bad year and is likely on his way to military school.  He will have to be there pretty close to 8/24 (it depends on which school we put him in, but they all start at the end of August).  We booked that week because our public school does not start until 8/28.  It would have been no problem to drive back to MD from VB and only have a few days to get ready for public school, but to get him ready for military school and drive him there (they are all about 3-5 hours away)....well, we need to be back from vacay well before the 26th.
> 
> And I don't know if we'll be able to use our 190 points by June 1, 2013.  We may have to look into renting them out.  Is there still a board on the DIS where we can try to rent out points?
> 
> Man, I was really looking forward to trying out VB and my DH was super excited about it.  It was his pick for vacation.  I wanted to book for the week before (and I wanted to do HH because it's closer and DH insists on driving) and he insisted on this particular week as he thought it would be less folks vacationing and whatnot...a more quiet time to vacay.  He should have listened to me!!!
> 
> I'll post back when I cancel our resie.  We want to be sure the DS is going to military school before we cancel (we should know next week).



BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!  See if you can get on a wait list for a different week.  Vero is definitely one of those places that when it is full, it doesn't ever feel that way.  I think people explore the neighboring areas and lots of people will go to Disenyworld for the day.  We were there during a wedding and the place was fully booked and we had no issue getting a pool chair, getting a place to eat, or ever feeling there were just too many people there.

Hope that helps

cheryl


----------



## DisDaydreamer

chepic said:


> BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!  See if you can get on a wait list for a different week.  Vero is definitely one of those places that when it is full, it doesn't ever feel that way.  I think people explore the neighboring areas and lots of people will go to Disenyworld for the day.  We were there during a wedding and the place was fully booked and we had no issue getting a pool chair, getting a place to eat, or ever feeling there were just too many people there.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> cheryl



Responded to the wrong post.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lovin'fl said:


> Pretty bummed to say that we may have to cancel our VB resie.  We have a 2BR booked for August 19-24.  Our son had a very bad year and is likely on his way to military school.  He will have to be there pretty close to 8/24 (it depends on which school we put him in, but they all start at the end of August).  We booked that week because our public school does not start until 8/28.  It would have been no problem to drive back to MD from VB and only have a few days to get ready for public school, but to get him ready for military school and drive him there (they are all about 3-5 hours away)....well, we need to be back from vacay well before the 26th.
> 
> And I don't know if we'll be able to use our 190 points by June 1, 2013.  We may have to look into renting them out.  Is there still a board on the DIS where we can try to rent out points?
> 
> Man, I was really looking forward to trying out VB and my DH was super excited about it.  It was his pick for vacation.  I wanted to book for the week before (and I wanted to do HH because it's closer and DH insists on driving) and he insisted on this particular week as he thought it would be less folks vacationing and whatnot...a more quiet time to vacay.  He should have listened to me!!!
> 
> I'll post back when I cancel our resie.  We want to be sure the DS is going to military school before we cancel (we should know next week).



That sucks... Have definitely been in your situation.  Hang in there, and you are likely doing the right thing.  Sounds like a difficult situation I am familiar with.  Good luck and stay the course...


----------



## lovin'fl

chepic said:


> BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!  See if you can get on a wait list for a different week.  Vero is definitely one of those places that when it is full, it doesn't ever feel that way.  I think people explore the neighboring areas and lots of people will go to Disenyworld for the day.  We were there during a wedding and the place was fully booked and we had no issue getting a pool chair, getting a place to eat, or ever feeling there were just too many people there.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> cheryl


We will probably try that.  If we don't get our wait list, then we can try to use the points later or rent them.  Thanks for the suggestion...I didn't think about that.



DisDaydreamer said:


> That sucks... Have definitely been in your situation.  Hang in there, and you are likely doing the right thing.  Sounds like a difficult situation I am familiar with.  Good luck and stay the course...


Thanks!  It's been a stinker of a year.


----------



## iloveokw

The excellent seafood buffet is only offered on Thursday....at least as of the end of last month when we were there.


----------



## MomofStitchandLewis

We'll be staying in the Inn from June 12-14.  This will be our 4th stay and all 4 times will have been in the Inn!


----------



## PammyK

Online check-in for my annual summer kick-off visit to Vero is done.  A week from now I'll be sitting on the porch of the Green Cabin Room, sipping a lovely cocktail and listening to the sound of the surf.


----------



## sarahk0204

One week from tomorrow I will be online to book our VB stay.  Hope that I can make my ticker a reality 

Of course, it is too early to check NYE availability, but as of right now, Christmas is wide open, so here's hoping


----------



## Tunseeker1

sarahk0204 said:


> One week from tomorrow I will be online to book our VB stay.  Hope that I can make my ticker a reality
> 
> Of course, it is too early to check NYE availability, but as of right now, Christmas is wide open, so here's hoping



3 br beach villa is only open the 2nd, but everything else is wide open!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Only 4 more days until we are sitting in our pool chair or laying by the beach.  I had a scare myself last week and spent 6 hrs in the ER.  All is good now though and we will be on our way in 2 days for a much needed relaxing vacation!


----------



## Yoanny

Does anyone have any pictures of vero beach?


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Tinkermom3 said:


> Heading to VB in July!    Are there certain days that Shutters offers the seafood buffet or is it nightly?



We were just there 5/3-5/5 & asked about it & were told only on Thursdays. I dont' know if that changes in the summer months or not, but we lucked out & were there on Thursday & got a reservation! It was Yummy! Deb


----------



## chepic

Yoanny said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of vero beach?


























Just a few from my October stay.  It was a girls trip so there I have lots of drink photos!!!
che


----------



## PammyK

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Only 4 more days until we are sitting in our pool chair or laying by the beach.  I had a scare myself last week and spent 6 hrs in the ER.  All is good now though and we will be on our way in 2 days for a much needed relaxing vacation!


How long are you staying?  Maybe we'll see you there.    I arrive on Sunday.


----------



## kritter

lovin'fl said:


> Pretty bummed to say that we may have to cancel our VB resie.  We have a 2BR booked for August 19-24.  Our son had a very bad year and is likely on his way to military school.  He will have to be there pretty close to 8/24 (it depends on which school we put him in, but they all start at the end of August).  We booked that week because our public school does not start until 8/28.  It would have been no problem to drive back to MD from VB and only have a few days to get ready for public school, but to get him ready for military school and drive him there (they are all about 3-5 hours away)....well, we need to be back from vacay well before the 26th.
> 
> And I don't know if we'll be able to use our 190 points by June 1, 2013.  We may have to look into renting them out.  Is there still a board on the DIS where we can try to rent out points?
> 
> Man, I was really looking forward to trying out VB and my DH was super excited about it.  It was his pick for vacation.  I wanted to book for the week before (and I wanted to do HH because it's closer and DH insists on driving) and he insisted on this particular week as he thought it would be less folks vacationing and whatnot...a more quiet time to vacay.  He should have listened to me!!!
> 
> I'll post back when I cancel our resie.  We want to be sure the DS is going to military school before we cancel (we should know next week).



Hi, 

If your still looking to rent out your points..My friend might be interested!!


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Pretty bummed to say that we may have to cancel our VB resie.  We have a 2BR booked for August 19-24.  Our son had a very bad year and is likely on his way to military school.  He will have to be there pretty close to 8/24 (it depends on which school we put him in, but they all start at the end of August).  We booked that week because our public school does not start until 8/28.  It would have been no problem to drive back to MD from VB and only have a few days to get ready for public school, but to get him ready for military school and drive him there (they are all about 3-5 hours away)....well, we need to be back from vacay well before the 26th.
> 
> And I don't know if we'll be able to use our 190 points by June 1, 2013.  We may have to look into renting them out.  Is there still a board on the DIS where we can try to rent out points?
> 
> Man, I was really looking forward to trying out VB and my DH was super excited about it.  It was his pick for vacation.  I wanted to book for the week before (and I wanted to do HH because it's closer and DH insists on driving) and he insisted on this particular week as he thought it would be less folks vacationing and whatnot...a more quiet time to vacay.  He should have listened to me!!!
> 
> I'll post back when I cancel our resie.  We want to be sure the DS is going to military school before we cancel (we should know next week).



Well, good news is that we will probably NOT have to cancel our VB resie.  Bad news is that we likely won't be able to get our DS into military school for the 1st semester next year (every step in a process that we have to take...3 steps so far...has had the worst possible outcome which means a longer process with many more steps and the military school won't even accept an application until we are through with this process).  We are really going to need these 5 days at VB.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Thinking about booking Vero for a few nights over New Year's Eve. Is there anything special going on then?


----------



## ak1024

We are staying at Vero for the first time arriving next Friday, June 1st through Wednesday, June 6th and then heading on to the Boardwalk Villas.  Thankful for this thread because it is not easy to find information it seems on Vero!


----------



## tuffy_tigger

How early can you make ADRs for Shutters?  Also can someone recap the special meals they have at Vero - Character Meals, Buffet, etc?  I have to call the resort directly for ADRs right?  We will be there in July.

Thanks in advance for answering my questions.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lovin'fl said:


> Well, good news is that we will probably NOT have to cancel our VB resie.  Bad news is that we likely won't be able to get our DS into military school for the 1st semester next year (every step in a process that we have to take...3 steps so far...has had the worst possible outcome which means a longer process with many more steps and the military school won't even accept an application until we are through with this process).  We are really going to need these 5 days at VB.



Best wishes!  Enjoy your well needed vacation!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

PammyK said:


> How long are you staying?  Maybe we'll see you there.    I arrive on Sunday.



We arrive on Friday and will be there until next Friday.  I one week of fun.  We are also going to other places like Kennedy, blowing rock, etc...  Maybe we will see you there.  I wish there was a disboard sticker or something to recognize others.  I may use a "Hello my name is" sticker and put it on our bag at the pool?


----------



## sarahk0204

Tunseeker1 said:


> 3 br beach villa is only open the 2nd, but everything else is wide open!



WooHoo! 

Thanks for looking.  We are looking at an inn room or a studio, so hopefully we should be fine.  I just worry too much!


----------



## sarahk0204

wigdoutdismom said:


> Thinking about booking Vero for a few nights over New Year's Eve. Is there anything special going on then?



I asked this a while back, and I was told that there is a pool party with characters on NYE.  Since NYE is a Monday this year, and that is usually Pirate Night, I am wondering about something special being offered.  I am just going to make my reservation for the resort and see what's available.  I'm sure we will have a great time no matter what.


----------



## eandesmom

tuffy_tigger said:


> How early can you make ADRs for Shutters?  Also can someone recap the special meals they have at Vero - Character Meals, Buffet, etc?  I have to call the resort directly for ADRs right?  We will be there in July.
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering my questions.



Pretty sure it's 180 days.  I just made a ressie yesterday for late July and honestly am still a little confused lol!  I thought both Sonya's and Shutters offered a Sunday brunch but the CM said it was just Shutter's, so that's what I booked.  It may not have been necessary as it's not the character one (on Sat) but I figured why not just have it on the books.


----------



## Bug715

Hi! I'm new to DISboards after lurking off and on for a few years. We have some points at Vero and I love the resort. We went a few times when I was younger but my mom & I went for a few nights in the fall and I really love it.

My friend is coming down around NYE. We are thinking about going for a few nights. Does the resort or town do anything for New Years Eve? I can only remember staying in the Inn rooms. Should we stick with that or get a studio? I know that it can be chilly during this time of year so I'm thinking a room in the Inn would be the best so we can bundle up and enjoy an ocean view from the balcony or be close for a dash to the hot tub. Any one have any reasons to say in a studio in an outer building?


----------



## tillerrw

eandesmom said:


> Pretty sure it's 180 days.  I just made a ressie yesterday for late July and honestly am still a little confused lol!  I thought both Sonya's and Shutters offered a Sunday brunch but the CM said it was just Shutter's, so that's what I booked.  It may not have been necessary as it's not the character one (on Sat) but I figured why not just have it on the books.



The Sunday Brunch is a little confusing...until you do it.  I was confused until we were there at the the end of April.  There is a brunch and there is regular breakfast.  Sonya's is located "inside" of Shutters (it's through a door near the back of Shutters).  We had dinner at Sonya's on Friday night and the door was closed and run like a separate restaurant.  On Sunday morning the door to Sonya's was open but it seemed that was where the seated those eating the brunch.  I think some people were seated in Shutters who were eating the brunch so I can't say I'm too sure about that part though.

Either way the food is great and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Bug715 said:


> Hi! I'm new to DISboards after lurking off and on for a few years. We have some points at Vero and I love the resort. We went a few times when I was younger but my mom & I went for a few nights in the fall and I really love it.
> 
> My friend is coming down around NYE. We are thinking about going for a few nights. Does the resort or town do anything for New Years Eve? I can only remember staying in the Inn rooms. Should we stick with that or get a studio? I know that it can be chilly during this time of year so I'm thinking a room in the Inn would be the best so we can bundle up and enjoy an ocean view from the balcony or be close for a dash to the hot tub. Any one have any reasons to say in a studio in an outer building?



I'm having the same questions. We are at Disney from Dec. 23rd / Jan 2 but was thinking of heading down to Vero the 30th through the 2nd. We are really partial to having a 1br, but would love an ocean view! Hmmmm any input would be appreciated on this one!


----------



## PammyK

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> We arrive on Friday and will be there until next Friday.  I one week of fun.  We are also going to other places like Kennedy, blowing rock, etc...  Maybe we will see you there.  I wish there was a disboard sticker or something to recognize others.  I may use a "Hello my name is" sticker and put it on our bag at the pool?


Hmmm...no sticker but starting Tuesday afternoon, I'll be on my own so just look for the solo act and you'll find me.  When I'm on the beach, I'll also have a multi-coloured beach umbrella and a red chair.  And if I can find it, I might be sporting a Rutgers baseball cap.


----------



## dreamlinda

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Only 4 more days until we are sitting in our pool chair or laying by the beach.  I had a scare myself last week and spent 6 hrs in the ER.  All is good now though and we will be on our way in 2 days for a much needed relaxing vacation!



Small world, we are also from Colorado and leave today, will be in Vero until Sunday.  Life IS Good


----------



## Pattiwig

Bug715 said:


> Hi! I'm new to DISboards after lurking off and on for a few years. We have some points at Vero and I love the resort. We went a few times when I was younger but my mom & I went for a few nights in the fall and I really love it.
> 
> My friend is coming down around NYE. We are thinking about going for a few nights. Does the resort or town do anything for New Years Eve? I can only remember staying in the Inn rooms. Should we stick with that or get a studio? I know that it can be chilly during this time of year so I'm thinking a room in the Inn would be the best so we can bundle up and enjoy an ocean view from the balcony or be close for a dash to the hot tub. Any one have any reasons to say in a studio in an outer building?





They have a NYE party at the pool area.  A couple of characters visit.  No Fireworks though.  VB guests need to get a wrist band during the day to attend the party at night.


----------



## zalansky

Hi everyone!

We check into Vero June 14th for 3 nights, can't wait. Last time and only time we went prior, was coming off the Disney cruise and our son got sick right after we checked in - I think he picked up that dreaded cruise virus. Needless to say we had to leave the following morning and we were in our room the majority of the day. 

Does anyone know the current price for the character breakfast on Saturday mornings? This is a huge thread and I don't have patience to look through all the posts. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

PammyK said:


> Hmmm...no sticker but starting Tuesday afternoon, I'll be on my own so just look for the solo act and you'll find me.  When I'm on the beach, I'll also have a multi-coloured beach umbrella and a red chair.  And if I can find it, I might be sporting a Rutgers baseball cap.



I will try to keep a look out for you.  Tue is our anniversary so we will be spending it there at the resort plus a dinner in Vero somewhere.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

dreamlinda said:


> Small world, we are also from Colorado and leave today, will be in Vero until Sunday.  Life IS Good



Yes, It seems we have had so much cold weather lately where we are at in Florissant that I can't wait for the heat.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## sarahk0204

Pattiwig said:


> They have a NYE party at the pool area.  A couple of characters visit.  No Fireworks though.  VB guests need to get a wrist band during the day to attend the party at night.



Thank you!


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> I will try to keep a look out for you.  Tue is our anniversary so we will be spending it there at the resort plus a dinner in Vero somewhere.



Sorry to "butt" in, but when I saw you were going to dinner for your Anniversary somewhere in Vero, I had to chime in.  When we were down a couple of weeks ago we foudn a Wonderful italian restaurant.  It is family owned & they make their own mozarella (I had the caprese salad-Delish!!) 
THey had melt in your mouth grouper fixed a variety of ways ( it was on the "specials menu".)  & plenty of other italian dishes. It was in Vero, called Mimmo's Scampi Grill.  It was on 11th ave. in Vero beach.  It was  a delightful place.  Not very big. We were dressed in vacation mode but there were couples there dressed up as well.  Just wanted to let you know about it, if you were undecided about where to go! Debbie


----------



## Traveler14

We are arriving Sunday May27th - June 2nd - first visit to Vero Beach. Even with the stormy forecast we are determined to have FUN. Thanks for all the information posted here. It has made planning easier.


----------



## kritter

Anyone know where we can go to see manatees??!!


----------



## tillerrw

kritter said:


> Anyone know where we can go to see manatees??!!



We were there at the end of April and had the best luck at Round Island Park.  It's probably 15-20 minutes south of the resort and a nice little place.

We were told to go to the inlet in/near Sebastian but had no luck there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's a long drive, but they are often at Merritt Island NWR in the summer.
http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/index.html
Maybe worth the stop on the way to the airport if you have a later flight.


----------



## PammyK

Traveler14 said:


> We are arriving Sunday May27th - June 2nd - first visit to Vero Beach. Even with the stormy forecast we are determined to have FUN. Thanks for all the information posted here. It has made planning easier.


Once of the great things about living here is that I have lots of flexibility in what I pack.  I'm gonna bring a bunch of DVDs, some trashy romance novels and a bottle of coconut rum.  That should combat any stormy weather issues we encounter next week.


----------



## WolfpackFan

We have never stayed at VB before but am thinking we might try to get a ressie for the end of April next year (2013). Since we don't own there (we own at VWL, AKV and HHI), we would be making 7 month ressies. Knowing nothing about the resort, will we have problems getting a 1BR? What about studios? I am just wondering is this something that is doable or should I just come up with a different plan. Thanks.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WolfpackFan said:


> We have never stayed at VB before but am thinking we might try to get a ressie for the end of April next year (2013). Since we don't own there (we own at VWL, AKV and HHI), we would be making 7 month ressies. Knowing nothing about the resort, will we have problems getting a 1BR? What about studios? I am just wondering is this something that is doable or should I just come up with a different plan. Thanks.



That is prime season for Vero Beach. We went in the month of October a few years ago. Great weather, not a soul on the beach! If you don't get in in April, I highly recommend October!


----------



## iloveokw

Unless you have to have the couch to sit on I would recommend the OVIR instead of a studio wonderful views.


----------



## cayennews

I just booked my first trip to Vero Beach. We are staying in a studio for 5 nights in June, 4th-9th. Can't wait!

Does anyone know if there are any water parks near VB? Possibly within a 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

zalansky said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We check into Vero June 14th for 3 nights, can't wait. Last time and only time we went prior, was coming off the Disney cruise and our son got sick right after we checked in - I think he picked up that dreaded cruise virus. Needless to say we had to leave the following morning and we were in our room the majority of the day.
> 
> Does anyone know the current price for the character breakfast on Saturday mornings? This is a huge thread and I don't have patience to look through all the posts. Thank you!!!



Don't know the answer to the cost, but got you on the roll call now.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

PammyK said:


> Once of the great things about living here is that I have lots of flexibility in what I pack.  I'm gonna bring a bunch of DVDs, some trashy romance novels and a bottle of coconut rum.  That should combat any stormy weather issues we encounter next week.



Trashy romance novels and bottle of rum...  That is the formula for a fun time.


----------



## PammyK

DisDaydreamer said:


> Trashy romance novels and bottle of rum...  That is the formula for a fun time.



Hey, I never claimed to be exciting, lol.  And since this is a solo, relaxation oriented vacation, if foul weathher prevents sitting on the beach enjoying the relaxing rhythm of the waves, I'll need something to pass the time that I'm stuck indoors.  Especially since spa treatments are waaaay outside the limits of my budget.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can anyone comment on the state of the beach? A pic would be great!


----------



## starbox

We just decided to do a last minute day tip to Vero to visit cousins that are vacationing there.  Got this Tuesday night in an inn room. :good vibes:good vibes


----------



## mini one

We check in from the UK for 10 days on the beach starting 30th August after 12 days in Saratoga   This will be our 3rd visit to vero and looking forward to having the time to explore nearby and visit some of the yummy sounding restaurants nearby. We have only ever stayed for 2 nights before flying home so this time should be fab


----------



## eandesmom

Anyone who is going soon...could you take pictures of the merchandise and maybe list prices?  Curious to see what new items there are available with the new design, both DVC and for Vero specifically.

Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> We just decided to do a last minute day tip to Vero to visit cousins that are vacationing there.  Got this Tuesday night in an inn room. :good vibes:good vibes



  Have a good visit.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mini one said:


> We check in from the UK for 10 days on the beach starting 30th August after 12 days in Saratoga   This will be our 3rd visit to vero and looking forward to having the time to explore nearby and visit some of the yummy sounding restaurants nearby. We have only ever stayed for 2 nights before flying home so this time should be fab



Wow, what a great time you should have.  Both SSR & VBR.  Hope the weather cooperates.  Got you on the roll call.


----------



## Tinkermom3

46 days until we are at Vero!    We have 2 garden view inn rooms booked and are wait-listed for an ocean view for one of the rooms.  I have seen one photo online of a "garden view" room that overlooked the parking lot. What are some of the other views we might get with a "garden view"?  Just trying to prepare myself now. If we have 2 parking lot views I guess we will be spending more time up on the Green Cabin Room deck, lol!


----------



## TLBlair

We had two garden view inn rooms an had a view of the ocean from both. Room numbers 2426 & 2427.


----------



## Tinkermom3

TLBlair said:


> We had two garden view inn rooms an had a view of the ocean from both. Room numbers 2426 & 2427.



Ooooo, here's hoping!  Even if one of our rooms has a partial ocean view and one a parking lot that is fine.  Will have a blast no matter what our view!


----------



## Catira

We are at Vero June 8th-15th then off to Boardwalk Villas. Our reservation is for a dedicated 2 bedroom. We can do online checkin tomorrow and I was wondering if there are any specific requests where we MIGHT get a chance of at least a partial ocean view?

Thanks


----------



## sarahk0204

sarahk0204 said:


> One week from tomorrow I will be online to book our VB stay.  Hope that I can make my ticker a reality
> 
> Of course, it is too early to check NYE availability, but as of right now, Christmas is wide open, so here's hoping



We got it!  

5 nights in an OVIR, here we come!


----------



## uicbear

I hate even putting this in print, but I will probably have to do a couple loads of laundry while at VB.   We have a couple of OVIRs booked and was wondering where in the Inn building is the laundry room located, and if the machines are free to use like at the other DVC resorts(or should I bring some quarters)?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

uicbear said:


> I hate even putting this in print, but I will probably have to do a couple loads of laundry while at VB.   We have a couple of OVIRs booked and was wondering where in the Inn building is the laundry room located, and if the machines are free to use like at the other DVC resorts(or should I bring some quarters)?



The laundry room is on the fourth floor and it is free.  Here is a look from a few years back.  The condiments (if you will) are not free so just bring some with you.  We usually bring a small container of detergent and put some dryer sheets in a baggy.











Go out that glass door and you are on a balcony with this garden view facing west.


----------



## dreamlinda

Hi Everyone, just returned and had a wonderful time.  First time in a non-ocean view inn room (booked late) but happy to share that we did have a partial ocean view since we were on the north side of the inn.

Just to share ~ we had to spend our last night off property (gasp!) since we did book late and it was Memorial Day weekend.  We stayed at the Marriott Springhill Suites and have to say it was lovely.  It is located across the Wabasso causeway and about 4 minutes south on Hwy 1.  Really nice room, split bath so has two sinks, great sheets and towels and free breakfast including waffles, although not Mickey shaped...  So - if you ever need an alternative, I highly recommend this property.  Boring pool and not on the ocean, but paid $140 for a king room so not a bad alternative...


----------



## downontheBW

Catira said:


> We are at Vero June 8th-15th then off to Boardwalk Villas. Our reservation is for a dedicated 2 bedroom. We can do online checkin tomorrow and I was wondering if there are any specific requests where we MIGHT get a chance of at least a partial ocean view?
> 
> Thanks



We were in 1535 last year, a dedicated 2BR; it has a partial ocean view but only because it's on the top floor.  I had read that bldg 15 had the best views from dedicated 2BR.  Can't comment on other bldgs.  I'll try to post a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## Catira

downontheBW said:


> We were in 1535 last year, a dedicated 2BR; it has a partial ocean view but only because it's on the top floor.  I had read that bldg 15 had the best views from dedicated 2BR.  Can't comment on other bldgs.  I'll try to post a pic when I get home tonight.



Thanks I would love to see your pics


----------



## MousekeTom

cayennews said:


> Does anyone know if there are any water parks near VB? Possibly within a 1/2 hour or so.



I don't think there are any water parks within a half hour. I believe the closest is a Martin County Park called Sailfish Splash. It is more than an hour away. I haven't been there and can't vouch for its size.

http://www.sailfishsplash.com/

The closest "attraction" water park that I have been to is Rapids Water Park in Riviera Beach, but even that is an hour and a half away. The water parks in Orlando (including DW) are about two hours away.

http://www.rapidswaterpark.com


----------



## downontheBW

Catira said:


> Thanks I would love to see your pics



Here are a few pics:

An early morning view of the ocean over the foliage, taken from the balcony.





Another shot of the balcony and foliage. 






Shot taken from our balcony (3rd floor) down to 2nd and 1st floors.  





You can see how thick the foliage is - I can't imagine you could see much of anything from the 1st or 2nd floors.  This is at the far south end of bldg 15 so is at the very end of the resort; the north side of the bldg and other bldgs would have grass and landscaping.  Check a resort map and you'll see what I mean.

Its a beautiful resort.  Have a great trip!!


----------



## Catira

downontheBW said:


> Here are a few pics:
> 
> An early morning view of the ocean over the foliage, taken from the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the balcony and foliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot taken from our balcony (3rd floor) down to 2nd and 1st floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how thick the foliage is - I can't imagine you could see much of anything from the 1st or 2nd floors.  This is at the far south end of bldg 15 so is at the very end of the resort; the north side of the bldg and other bldgs would have grass and landscaping.  Check a resort map and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Its a beautiful resort.  Have a great trip!!



That is a very nice view :good vibes I already called resort and requested building 15, top floor. Wonder if I can request a particular unit #? Would love to wake up and have my morning coffee looking out at the ocean


----------



## downontheBW

Catira said:


> That is a very nice view :good vibes I already called resort and requested building 15, top floor. Wonder if I can request a particular unit #?



You probably could.  If you request the top floor of bldg 15, your chances of getting that room are 50/50.  There are only 2 dedicated 2BRs in each building. 

Here's a link to the building layout from the 2011 Vero Beach thread: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39691806&postcount=116




Catira said:


> Would love to wake up and have my morning coffee looking out at the ocean


You can see my Kindle on the table.  That was my spot every morning - reading with my coffee.


----------



## dylan0317

Can anyone please tell me about this? I have been reading they only let 
you do this once per visit and that true?


----------



## bobbiwoz

dylan0317 said:


> Can anyone please tell me about this? I have been reading they only let
> you do this once per visit and that true?



It was true when our DGC did it, only once per visit.


----------



## dwelty

I just have to say something to all of you VBR fans.  I now understand your love for this resort.  I was at WDW for a conference this past week, and Friday after the conference I decided to drive down to get a feel for the place.  All I can say is WOW.  Photos do not do it justice.  this resort is beautiful and classy.  I liked it so much in fact that I booked 3 days in Early October for my family to enjoy it.  I have now seen every DVC resort (except Aulani) and stayed in most of them.  from what I saw, I would put Vero near the top of the list in regards to Resort quality and amenities.  Being from Southern California it reminds me greatly of the Hotel Del Coronado.  different architecture, but same feel.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dwelty said:


> I just have to say something to all of you VBR fans.  I now understand your love for this resort.  I was at WDW for a conference this past week, and Friday after the conference I decided to drive down to get a feel for the place.  All I can say is WOW.  Photos do not do it justice.  this resort is beautiful and classy.  I liked it so much in fact that I booked 3 days in Early October for my family to enjoy it.  I have now seen every DVC resort (except Aulani) and stayed in most of them.  from what I saw, I would put Vero near the top of the list in regards to Resort quality and amenities.  Being from Southern California it reminds me greatly of the Hotel Del Coronado.  different architecture, but same feel.



We went for 3 days over the Columbus day weekend into the beginning of the week and there were very few people on the beach!!! It was heavenly! Weather was perfect. No crowds around the town. Water calm. We did see a couple of sharks so do keep a look out. They eventually moved on. We can't wait to get back. The ocean view inn room is to die for!


----------



## Catira

BWV Dreamin said:


> We went for 3 days over the Columbus day weekend into the beginning of the week and there were very few people on the beach!!! It was heavenly! Weather was perfect. No crowds around the town. Water calm. We did see a couple of sharks so do keep a look out. They eventually moved on. We can't wait to get back. The ocean view inn room is to die for!



 Where did you see the sharks? Right there at Disneys Vero Beach? We arrive next week and love to spend time in the beach. Not sure I will venture very deep then.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Catira said:


> Where did you see the sharks? Right there at Disneys Vero Beach? We arrive next week and love to spend time in the beach. Not sure I will venture very deep then.



I believe there is a lifeguard at the state beach just north of the resort. Yes there could be shark sightings.  Being in shallow water isn't fail safe.  I would stay near the lifeguard station just because they are looking.


----------



## dawne98

*can someone tell me if they have BBQ grills, and about the campfire and do they do movies by the pool?*


----------



## tillerrw

We visited DVB April 26-30 and I've just finished editing some pictures of the resort and the VB area.  You can browse them at the link below.  I'll be adding more pictures as I finish editing them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogertiller/sets/72157630012366892/


----------



## tillerrw

dawne98 said:


> *can someone tell me if they have BBQ grills, and about the campfire and do they do movies by the pool?*



They still do the campfire but I'm not sure about a movie.  They didn't show a movie by the pool while we were there in April as far as I know.


----------



## scootert

There is a grill near the campfire site -- on the north side of building 12.  I think there are still grills across the road, but I would think they wouldn't be very convenient.


----------



## PammyK

dawne98 said:


> *can someone tell me if they have BBQ grills, and about the campfire and do they do movies by the pool?*


I believe grills are available at the lakeside pavillion on the west side of A1A.  

The campfire sing-a-long takes place several nights a week and is seriously silly but the kids in attendance seemed to enjoy it and it helps them work off some energy before bedtime.  If the weather isn't cooperating, they move it to the back porch and use marshmallow creme instead of toasted marshmallows to make the s'mores.  

I just got back yesterday (I hated packing up the car to come home) and they did have an outdoor movie scheduled on Tuesday evening (I think it was Tuesday), but it was on the lawn rather than by the pool.  Check your Playful Pasttimes for details.  

For those discussing sharks, I didn't see any sharks although there were some schooling baitfish toward the end of the week.  There was, however, plenty of turtle activity.  As of Friday morning there were already over 320 confirmed nesting sites with almost the same number of false crawls.  If this pace continues, it will be a record year!


----------



## cayennews

Thank you for the water park information. Disappointing that they are so far away. One more day and we'll be there, water parks or not!


----------



## tb1972

dawne98 said:


> *can someone tell me if they have BBQ grills, and about the campfire and do they do movies by the pool?*


I'm at VB now and love it!

I'll post more later, but I wanted to let you know there is a movie on the lawn. Our weekly schedule is Tues night showing The Princess and the Frog at 8:30.

Yesterday my kids participated in tile painting ($7 fee) and shark tooth necklace making ($10). They enjoyed both activities.


----------



## dawne98

*Thank you all for the info
I just wish we would be able to stay until Tuesday but school and work lol we'll be up on Sept Friday to Monday.....*


----------



## Traveler14

tillerrw said:


> We were there at the end of April and had the best luck at Round Island Park.  It's probably 15-20 minutes south of the resort and a nice little place.
> 
> We were told to go to the inlet in/near Sebastian but had no luck there.



We just returned from VB. We saw four manatee at Round Island Park (May 30th), including a young manatee about 2-3 ft long playing with two older manatee.


----------



## Traveler14

PammyK said:


> Once of the great things about living here is that I have lots of flexibility in what I pack.  I'm gonna bring a bunch of DVDs, some trashy romance novels and a bottle of coconut rum.  That should combat any stormy weather issues we encounter next week.



I believe that we meet on the beach on your last morning. The weather wasn't too bad that day until 4-ish. Don't know if you decided to stay or just head home.

I miss those morning walks on the beach!! The turtle crawls were absolutely amazing! We heard that 4 (YES FOUR!!) Loggerhead turtles were seen nesting on the first Turtle Walk Friday night. Wish our room key had been drawn - would have been amazing to see.


----------



## PammyK

Traveler14 said:


> I believe that we meet on the beach on your last morning. The weather wasn't too bad that day until 4-ish. Don't know if you decided to stay or just head home.
> 
> I miss those morning walks on the beach!! The turtle crawls were absolutely amazing! We heard that 4 (YES FOUR!!) Loggerhead turtles were seen nesting on the first Turtle Walk Friday night. Wish our room key had been drawn - would have been amazing to see.


That was me.    I ended up staying on the beach until about 3:30 before showering and heading home around 4.  I hit the rain as soon as I got on 95 and it was pretty miserable for a little while.  

Wow, 4 loggerhead sightings on Friday night?  That is awesome.  I hope the trend continues all season long!  

By the way, does anyone else think it would be nice if they would install hooks by the actual shower stalls in the ladies room by the pool?  And maybe widen the shower curtains by an inch or two?  I spent more time trying to arrange my towel so it wouldn't be soaked when I finished than I actually spent showering!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Traveler14 said:


> We just returned from VB. We saw four manatee at Round Island Park (May 30th), including a young manatee about 2-3 ft long playing with two older manatee.



Thanks for the information.  Visiting that park is now on our list to do when we're there in a week and a half!


----------



## flipflopmom

Headed down in 15 days for 3 nights post WDW.  Getting excited!  Since we booked a little late, we are in a non-Ocean View studio.  Other than being self-explanatory, I'm not sure exactly where these are.  Is there anything I should request?  Thanks for all the info on the thread!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

flipflopmom said:


> Headed down in 15 days for 3 nights post WDW.  Getting excited!  Since we booked a little late, we are in a non-Ocean View studio.  Other than being self-explanatory, I'm not sure exactly where these are.  Is there anything I should request?  Thanks for all the info on the thread!



Request the 3rd floor in building 12 or 15. You still have a chance of seeing the ocean


----------



## bobbiwoz

Does anyone know if the Hale's store on Route 1 is opened now?  I love their OJ!


----------



## dreamlinda

bobbiwoz said:


> Does anyone know if the Hale's store on Route 1 is opened now?  I love their OJ!



Over Memorial Day they were still closed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

dreamlinda said:


> Over Memorial Day they were still closed.



A few years ago they were opened in the summer, but now it seems they only are opened in the winter.  Thanks.  

I'll get the OJ again in January!


----------



## iloveokw

We did a long weekend trip the end of April and Hale's was closing their Wabasso store for the summer that weekend.  Luckily we got our oj fix.  Their store in Vero is still open.  There are a couple of more places, not sure about the names in the area that sell oj....but not sure if they closed during the summer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

iloveokw said:


> We did a long weekend trip the end of April and Hale's was closing their Wabasso store for the summer that weekend.  Luckily we got our oj fix.  Their store in Vero is still open.  There are a couple of more places, not sure about the names in the area that sell oj....but not sure if they closed during the summer.



Is this the place?

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/jul/01/hale-groves-plans-to-open-new-retail-location-at/


----------



## floridafam

Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  The spa is offering a 20% discount to DVC members through Labor Day.  I've been going every three weeks to get my toes done.  Amanda does a great job.


----------



## Denmage

Hi,

We DW and I will be visiting Vero Beach 9/7/12 - 9/11/12.  This is our second visit.  We went a couple of years ago, just after New Years (brrrr).

Denmage


----------



## eandesmom

floridafam said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  The spa is offering a 20% discount to DVC members through Labor Day.  I've been going every three weeks to get my toes done.  Amanda does a great job.



Good to know!  What are their pedicure prices?  I hope to get them done before we go but if not...


----------



## dreamlinda

floridafam said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  The spa is offering a 20% discount to DVC members through Labor Day.  I've been going every three weeks to get my toes done.  Amanda does a great job.




So, do you by chance know the answer to this question thats been on my mind...  DH and I are buying a condo near the resort, back when we first visited VBR (before becoming DVC members) we meet some DVC members at the pool and they shared that as members they could use the pool and access the beach even when they were not staying at the resort.  Don't think this is something I would do often, but it would be nice to know if members still (or really ever) had this privilage.  I realize that public areas are open to everyone, but the pool and beach are restricted by room keys...  Thanks!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Just back from Vero Beach.  I will update a short TR this weekend.  We had an awesome time and great weather most of the time.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

eandesmom said:


> Good to know!  What are their pedicure prices?  I hope to get them done before we go but if not...



I believe the pedicures range from $70-$90.  I did mine before we went because of that.


----------



## floridafam

dreamlinda,

We never use the pool unless we are staying at the resort.  We do eat at the resort and are customers of the spa.  Many locals are.

I wonder why that couple told you that?  I thought the pool was only for guests staying at the resort.

eandesmom,

They have five or six different pedicures.  I get the $60 one and pay an extra $10 for French.  I've been to quite a few salons in Vero and Sebastian and Amanda is one of the best.  I've already seen her three times this summer so she must be good.


----------



## dreamlinda

floridafam said:


> dreamlinda,
> 
> We never use the pool unless we are staying at the resort.  We do eat at the resort and are customers of the spa.  Many locals are.
> 
> I wonder why that couple told you that?  I thought the pool was only for guests staying at the resort.
> 
> They had a pre-teen daughter that was with them and had even brought some friends.  We thought it was a little strange and wondered if it would have been allowed if it was a busier time of year.  When we were there (as guests on points) over Memorial Day we didn't even make it into the pool, although we did enjoy a yummy cuban style sandwich by the pool.  I am hoping that indeed the pool is reserved for guests ~ I still intend to be a guest from time to time (becoming residents in the area is a mere decade away)...


----------



## sarahk0204

dreamlinda said:


> floridafam said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreamlinda,
> 
> We never use the pool unless we are staying at the resort.  We do eat at the resort and are customers of the spa.  Many locals are.
> 
> I wonder why that couple told you that?  I thought the pool was only for guests staying at the resort.
> 
> They had a pre-teen daughter that was with them and had even brought some friends.  We thought it was a little strange and wondered if it would have been allowed if it was a busier time of year.  When we were there (as guests on points) over Memorial Day we didn't even make it into the pool, although we did enjoy a yummy cuban style sandwich by the pool.  I am hoping that indeed the pool is reserved for guests ~ I still intend to be a guest from time to time (becoming residents in the area is a mere decade away)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVC members are allowed to pool hop to Vero, but I think the assumption is usually that you are staying at another DVC resort at the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## kasad68

07-07 to 07-15. 3rd stay


----------



## kasad68

Usually we just stay at the beach & pool, but looking to do a little more. We are thinking of going on the Sea Turtle naturalist tour. Is it worth the cost


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

sarahk0204 said:


> dreamlinda said:
> 
> 
> 
> DVC members are allowed to pool hop to Vero, but I think the assumption is usually that you are staying at another DVC resort at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is correct.  You can pool hop but you need to be currently staying at one of the resorts to do that.  There is a big sign by the pool that says for resort guests only..
Click to expand...


----------



## tikimimi

6/18 - 6/23 3rd stay - Tikimack and I didn't think we would be able to do any trip this year, and this trip is a real blessing and very much needed this year as a time to decompress. Long story, but we are really looking forward to being back and letting the tide pull out the stress of this past year. Hoping the upgrade fairy visits, but we will appreciate our time there regardless. Ahhhhh -


----------



## D Morggggg

So close!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Denmage said:


> Hi,
> 
> We DW and I will be visiting Vero Beach 9/7/12 - 9/11/12.  This is our second visit.  We went a couple of years ago, just after New Years (brrrr).
> 
> Denmage


Sorry I missed you before... You are on the roll call now


----------



## tillerrw

tillerrw said:


> We visited DVB April 26-30 and I've just finished editing some pictures of the resort and the VB area.  You can browse them at the link below.  I'll be adding more pictures as I finish editing them.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogertiller/sets/72157630012366892/



Added some more pictures this evening.  Still not finished but was able to add some more of the resort buildings.  Will have pictures of Round Island Park manatees soon.


----------



## tikimimi

I can't wait to be back! We just need this time so desperately - I am so thankful we are able to go!


----------



## sarahk0204

tillerrw said:


> Added some more pictures this evening.  Still not finished but was able to add some more of the resort buildings.  Will have pictures of Round Island Park manatees soon.



Thank you!  So pretty!


----------



## Arthur27

Hot Dog!! It's time for our official start of summer by staying at Vero Beach starting tomorrow! Every summer we like to kick it off by staying at DVB. This year we will be staying for three nights plus we got a room for my brother-n-law and his lovely family for a night. We're staying in a garden view which will be a first for us for we have always got an inn room ocean view. Tomorrow night we'll be eating at squidlips! One of my favorites. It's going to be great. I'll try to post picks when we get I back. While there I will be off the grid for a few days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tillerrw said:


> Added some more pictures this evening.  Still not finished but was able to add some more of the resort buildings.  Will have pictures of Round Island Park manatees soon.



I enjoyed your pictures!  Can't wait to see those of the manatees.  We arrive there on Friday & will stop in the Round Island Park before going to the resort!


----------



## WeCantWait

This thread is a wealth of information! Thanks to all who participate. We are getting excited for our first DVB stay. We are 73 days away. We have been to Vero Beach many times (my mother lives there) but this will be the first time we are at the Resort. I have a question, My husband and I will be staying at DVB while our 2 children DS13 and DS9 stay with my mother. They will all be joining us at the resort for a dinner one night. Would my children be able to go in the pool? I suppose I could just add them to the reservation if need be. Thanks.


----------



## tikimimi

WeCantWait said:


> This thread is a wealth of information! Thanks to all who participate. We are getting excited for our first DVB stay. We are 73 days away. We have been to Vero Beach many times (my mother lives there) but this will be the first time we are at the Resort. I have a question, My husband and I will be staying at DVB while our 2 children DS13 and DS9 stay with my mother. They will all be joining us at the resort for a dinner one night. Would my children be able to go in the pool? I suppose I could just add them to the reservation if need be. Thanks.


I actually called yesterday regarding a similar question. We have friends in FL who will drive about 2 hours to spend the day with us, so I wanted to make sure the amenities would be available to them as well without having to circumvent any rules. I was told to simply let the front desk know who would be coming and when so when they arrived, the CM at the front gate could tell them where to park. I was also told they would be welcome at all guest areas in the resort.


----------



## WeCantWait

tikimimi said:


> I actually called yesterday regarding a similar question. We have friends in FL who will drive about 2 hours to spend the day with us, so I wanted to make sure the amenities would be available to them as well without having to circumvent any rules. I was told to simply let the front desk know who would be coming and when so when they arrived, the CM at the front gate could tell them where to park. I was also told they would be welcome at all guest areas in the resort.



Thanks for the quick response. I know once my children get a look at the pool slide they are going to want to go down it a few times and I am NOT a rule breaker.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

eandesmom said:


> Anyone who is going soon...could you take pictures of the merchandise and maybe list prices?  Curious to see what new items there are available with the new design, both DVC and for Vero specifically.
> 
> Thanks!



We were very disappointed in the amount of DVC/Vero merchandise available in the store.  My DH asked them about it since they only had a few things.  He was told that there were lots of boxes that were missing or something so they never got new merchandise.  They hoped to have some in the next month or so.  That doesn't help us though.  Maybe by some of your trips there will be more available.


----------



## chepic

Anyone go to the Citrus Grillhouse Restaurant? Doesn't look too far from Disney's vero and it has gotten decent reviews on opentable.com

Posted this else where and no one has responded.

Thanks

cheryl


----------



## tikimimi

chepic said:


> Anyone go to the Citrus Grillhouse Restaurant? Doesn't look too far from Disney's vero and it has gotten decent reviews on opentable.com
> 
> Posted this else where and no one has responded.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> cheryl



I've never been there, but I am hoping someone who has will chime in here. Perhaps ask on the Faceboook DVB page.


----------



## ddiva

How much is the dinner per person and are you limited to ordering only the bbq or can you order from the general Shutters menu?  Thanks!


----------



## dreamlinda

chepic said:


> Anyone go to the Citrus Grillhouse Restaurant? Doesn't look too far from Disney's vero and it has gotten decent reviews on opentable.com
> 
> Posted this else where and no one has responded.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> cheryl



I have not been there, but a friend who lives in Sebastian told me that this is a favorite of hers, especially during the late afternoon/early evening for cocktails.


----------



## eandesmom

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> We were very disappointed in the amount of DVC/Vero merchandise available in the store.  My DH asked them about it since they only had a few things.  He was told that there were lots of boxes that were missing or something so they never got new merchandise.  They hoped to have some in the next month or so.  That doesn't help us though.  Maybe by some of your trips there will be more available.



Oh that's frustrating!  I hope it's there but am sad for you.


----------



## Catira

eandesmom said:


> Oh that's frustrating!  I hope it's there but am sad for you.



We are here at resort now, the gift shop is quite small. Not much selection to choose from. If there is anything specific you all are looking for I can take a look. Unfortunately can not post pics since I did not bring my camera cable to connect to laptop.


----------



## Homemom

Thank you Southwest Airlines!  Because of their $99 sale today I just extended our vacation one day and saved $400.  I changed our Vero Beach dates to Oct 16-23, and was able to add Oct 23 to VWL so we can attend MNSSHP!


----------



## magicmommy

We will be going to Vero 10/14 to 10/19. This will be our second stay. We went last October and loved it!


----------



## chepic

dreamlinda said:


> I have not been there, but a friend who lives in Sebastian told me that this is a favorite of hers, especially during the late afternoon/early evening for cocktails.



Thank you so much.  Booked a reservation on opentable and it seemed pretty good.  Will let everyone know once I return.

cheryl


----------



## mazoo77

Are the refillable mugs are Vero Beach the same as the mugs distributed at WDW resorts?  Thanks for your help


----------



## dreaming4disney

Just wondering what the best travel route is between MCO and Vero.  We will be leaving the airport around 9am on a Wednesday.  I wasn't sure if there would be rush hour traffic...
Thanks


----------



## tillerrw

dreaming4disney said:


> Just wondering what the best travel route is between MCO and Vero.  We will be leaving the airport around 9am on a Wednesday.  I wasn't sure if there would be rush hour traffic...
> Thanks



I can't speak for rush hour because we headed out from MCO to Vero Beach on a Thursday afternoon but here's what we felt was a great way.

Take FL-528 East toward Cocoa Beach/Kennedy Space Center to I-95 South.  Other than a few small turns that pretty much takes you to Vero Beach.  We did have a good time stopping off in Cocoa Beach for an hour or so and then taking 1A South for part of the trip.


----------



## dreamlinda

mazoo77 said:


> Are the refillable mugs are Vero Beach the same as the mugs distributed at WDW resorts?  Thanks for your help



In May, Vero and SSR had the same mugs.


----------



## dreamlinda

dreaming4disney said:


> Just wondering what the best travel route is between MCO and Vero.  We will be leaving the airport around 9am on a Wednesday.  I wasn't sure if there would be rush hour traffic...
> Thanks



We have tried pretty much every possible route/highway and this is our favorite for speed and convenience (not view). 

*Use the MCO north exit to 528 east.  
528 to I95 south.  
Take the CR512 exit off I95 and head east.  
At CR510 which is also 90th Avenue turn right *(there is a nice Publix on this corner if you want to pick up a few items, there are also some other stores, fast food etc).
*CR 510 will travel south a little way and then curve east.  This leads you across the Wabasso Causeway.
Turn right on A1a and the resort will be the first turn on the left.*

Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## mazoo77

Thanks for the response on the refillable mug Dreamlinda.  Appreciate you help.

Joanie


----------



## dreaming4disney

dreamlinda said:


> We have tried pretty much every possible route/highway and this is our favorite for speed and convenience (not view).
> 
> *Use the MCO north exit to 528 east.
> 528 to I95 south.
> Take the CR512 exit off I95 and head east.
> At CR510 which is also 90th Avenue turn right *(there is a nice Publix on this corner if you want to pick up a few items, there are also some other stores, fast food etc).
> *CR 510 will travel south a little way and then curve east.  This leads you across the Wabasso Causeway.
> Turn right on A1a and the resort will be the first turn on the left.*
> 
> Have a great time!!!!!




Thank you !  We can't wait to go.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Hello all, I wanted to add my pennies into the fountain of love for Disney's Vero Beach Resort. 

Recently, our daughter's lifelong best friend, Margaret, came to me asking for help in planning her elopement. She was marrying her boyfriend of 2 years, who is from France. He has graduated with his PhD and is heading back to Europe to begin work on July 1. The two of them had already been talking about marriage, but the job opportunity put them in a position of either facing an expensive long-distance relationship or making the commitment now. So, off we went to shop for a dress, find a ceremony and honeymoon location, arrange vendors, etc.... with just a few weeks lead time! 

They had researched the marriage laws of various places and decided that the laws in Florida were the best match for their situation... no waiting period for nonresidents of the State of Florida and only requiring only a passport for identification from foreigners. Margaret also said they would truly love a beach wedding. Upon hearing that, the first thing I did was call DVC Member Services to see if anything at all was available before July 1. Only one night was open... June 13. I snapped it up and waitlisted for the surrounding nights. Tinkerbell must have sprinkled her magic dust over my request, because over the next few days all of the waitlist came through (one day at a time)!!! Margaret and Louis checked in on the 11th, were married on the beach at the resort on the 12th, and will end their wonderful honeymoon at the resort tomorrow. 

I KNEW that Disney would be the right choice for them. They have kept in touch and told me that all of the folks at the resort have been wonderful. The staff congratulated them and gave them "Happily Ever After" buttons on their arrival. Their garden view room was beautiful with a glimpse in the horizon of the ocean (over the rooftops!). The resort sent a plate of chocolates with a note on the day of their wedding. And the pristine beach was the perfect spot for their romantic wedding. They got married at 7pm, just before sunset, after the beach was empty. Margaret said that even the guests at the resort contributed to their joy.... watching from their balconies and cheering when Margaret and Louis kissed as they were pronounced "man and wife". 

THANK YOU, fellow DVCers!!!! It was you guys who cheered and helped make this day so special for Margaret and Louis.   My family hasn't been to Vero Beach Resort yet... but it is most definitely now on our "must do" list. 

Below is one of my favorite photos from their wedding. It truly captures their joy and this happy place...


----------



## tikimimi

LouiTHANK YOU said:


> What a precious story! You made magic happen for this couple - how Disney of you!  I am so glad things went well for them. DVB is definitely a beautiful place to get married!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mazoo77 said:


> Are the refillable mugs are Vero Beach the same as the mugs distributed at WDW resorts?  Thanks for your help



There was a time when each resort had their signature mug, but alas it is more profitable to mass produce one design.  Sigh...


----------



## dreamlinda

DisDaydreamer said:


> There was a time when each resort had their signature mug, but alas it is more profitable to mass produce one design.  Sigh...



We still have some VERO BEACH mugs, it really was special!


----------



## tikimimi

DisDaydreamer said:


> There was a time when each resort had their signature mug, but alas it is more profitable to mass produce one design. Sigh...


 


dreamlinda said:


> We still have some VERO BEACH mugs, it really was special!


 
It definitely is cheaper for them to mass produce one, but I bought more when I could get one at each resort, park, etc... My husband and I both have a LS and SS DVB t-shirt from (sad to admit) 6 years ago that we still wear. That is 4 t-shirts total that we adults (no kids begging) bought on our first trip to DVB. They are the softest shirts, and we love them - love them!!!! The last time we were there, we tried to replace them - even with something not as soft - and were not able to get a DVB specific shirt. I won't buy a generic Disney t-shirt or generic DVC shirt that carries no memory of a specific trip or resort - why would I? I'm sure they're cheaper to mass produce, but I wonder if, percentage wise, sales are up or down. Perhaps we are "Disney purists" who value the finer Disney souvenirs! Okay - that's how I'll choose to spin it. 

Seriously though - I miss the resort specific merchandise! I still want my mugs and shirts like my magnets - specific to the resort, park, or event!


----------



## tillerrw

tillerrw said:


> We visited DVB April 26-30 and I've just finished editing some pictures of the resort and the VB area.  You can browse them at the link below.  I'll be adding more pictures as I finish editing them.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogertiller/sets/72157630012366892/



The last of the pictures have been edited and are now posted.


----------



## Catira

We had a wonderful week here at vero beach. Heading back to WDW tomorrow. What would be the quickest route to take? 
Thanks :0)


----------



## tuffy_tigger

Does anyone have a recent activity sheet from the resort?  The newest one I am finding is from a few years ago.  Would really like to print one out for my nephew so he can get an idea of the activities that may be available.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're on our way to VB now, Florida family is very nearly there already!


----------



## tikimimi

tuffy_tigger said:


> Does anyone have a recent activity sheet from the resort? The newest one I am finding is from a few years ago. Would really like to print one out for my nephew so he can get an idea of the activities that may be available.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Go to the Facebook Disney Vero Beach page. Amanda Lindstrom is a CM at DVB and she answers questions regarding activities all the time!


----------



## dylan0317

tuffy_tigger said:


> Does anyone have a recent activity sheet from the resort?  The newest one I am finding is from a few years ago.  Would really like to print one out for my nephew so he can get an idea of the activities that may be available.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I do have a copy of the new activities sheet for June16-23. Not sure how to get if over to you though.


----------



## tikimimi

dylan0317 said:


> I do have a copy of the new activities sheet for June16-23. Not sure how to get if over to you though.


 
Perhaps you can scan it in and post a link or a copy of the image here.


----------



## round2mom

Waiting on ROFR on our first ever DVC contract at Vero and I must say all the buying at Vero is a mistake threads are bumming me out! So I think I'll hang out with you guys instead.

We bought at Vero because we LOVE Vero and have been staying there every Thanksgiving for the past 4 years as a cash reservation so it only made sense to buy. Glad to be here and going back a few pages (or dozens of pages to make the time go quicker. Thanks for having me!

Jen


----------



## papertraveller

BBQ question: how many are there? And are any of them gas?


----------



## JuliaVA

Quick questions - has anyone been to Vero and Captiva? If so how do they compare? We have just got back from Captiva and loved it so were thinking of booking Vero for October when we are back.  And Does anyone know of a resort map of where all the rooms are located so that we can request the room that we most prefer?
Thanks


----------



## sarahk0204

round2mom said:


> Waiting on ROFR on our first ever DVC contract at Vero and I must say all the buying at Vero is a mistake threads are bumming me out! So I think I'll hang out with you guys instead.
> 
> We bought at Vero because we LOVE Vero and have been staying there every Thanksgiving for the past 4 years as a cash reservation so it only made sense to buy. Glad to be here and going back a few pages (or dozens of pages to make the time go quicker. Thanks for having me!
> 
> Jen



Hi there!

Don't worry about the doom and gloom threads.  After all, you are following the number 1 rule: buy where you want to stay.  You are definitely staying at a good place!


----------



## bobbiwoz

round2mom said:


> Waiting on ROFR on our first ever DVC contract at Vero and I must say all the buying at Vero is a mistake threads are bumming me out! So I think I'll hang out with you guys instead.
> 
> We bought at Vero because we LOVE Vero and have been staying there every Thanksgiving for the past 4 years as a cash reservation so it only made sense to buy. Glad to be here and going back a few pages (or dozens of pages to make the time go quicker. Thanks for having me!
> 
> Jen



 as you await ROFR! Lots of people look at the price and say they will buy at VB, but stay at WDW, & those are the only people I ever discourage!  We're in a BC right now, HawksBill, & even our resort side balcony has a partial ocean view & best of all, it's mostly shady now, and still getting an ocean breeze!  We've 200 VB points, & hoard them for BC stays...we love it here!!!

Bobbi

PS.  I want to thank prior posters who spoke of Hale's Vero Beach City store.  We stopped.  It has wonderful, tasty things, including the very best OJ we've ever had!


----------



## round2mom

sarahk0204 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Don't worry about the doom and gloom threads.  After all, you are following the number 1 rule: buy where you want to stay.  You are definitely staying at a good place!



Thanks so much! We could have bought anywhere but the more we thought about where will we want to stay consistently even 10 yrs from now the whole family's answer was not WDW (although we love it!) but instead our beloved Vero. And the thought of not being able to get in there (either through renting or through a cash reservation) was just not OK. We take my mom with us each time and stay in a 2 bdrm and it's become a very special week for all of us. And the Thanksgiving dinner is to die for!! (um and the bar they set up at 11am in the lobby on turkey day is no slouch either)


----------



## Traveler14

papertraveller said:


> BBQ question: how many are there? And are any of them gas?



The grills are charcoal grills. There are two located near the green area north of building 12. The other grills are located in the recreation area across the street - I believe by the gazebo. Hope that helps.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

JuliaVA said:


> Quick questions - has anyone been to Vero and Captiva? If so how do they compare? We have just got back from Captiva and loved it so were thinking of booking Vero for October when we are back.  And Does anyone know of a resort map of where all the rooms are located so that we can request the room that we most prefer?
> Thanks



Hey, Julia, VB and Captiva are not alike at all.  Captiva in the gulf has very calm waters and the beach has a very gentle slope into the water.  You can walk out hundreds of yards and still be in knee deep clear water.  Captiva has some of the most white and soft sand in the world.  VB is on the ocean.  There are big waves and the sand is brown, course, and hot.  That said VB offers a wonderful beach sunrise, turtle nests galore, and maybe the best resort in the DVC kingdom. We absolutely love Captiva, but have spent much more time at Vero Beach.  I like the waves


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're on our way to MCO from a great BC stay.  We woke up this morning to see the sunrise, but were extra happy to see 2 new turtle crawls from our balcony.

Our DGC have always enjoyed the craft activities, and this year they're bringing home painted Mickey Plates & tie dyed tees.  They and we enjoyed archery, board games,  bingo, campfire, Mimi golf and of course the Character Breakfast.  

If I can get the pictures of the turtle crawls here, I will post them.

The beach had a gentler slope than at some times in the past.  I didn't get there, others did.  DS & DGS really enjoy riding  the ocean waves.  I'm looking forward to the gentler beach surf  (I think it is gentler) at Hilton Head.  We'll be there soon.  The Woz's are having a few beach vacations this summer!

Bobbi


----------



## Figee17

7/22-25 first stay at ANY DVC resort as owners...can't wait.  DH, DS (2), and Me!


----------



## ddhoeg

We just returned from a fantastic trip to Aulani.  We loved the resort and the beauty of the location, but REALLY missed the awesome waves and nonbeach options that you find at Vero Beach.  The CMs do such a great job with activities for all ages.  Next summer we will be headed back home!!


----------



## Luv2trav

Does anyone know where I can find a resort activity list for this summer?


----------



## zalansky

We got home late last night - 3 nights at Vero and it was not nearly enough! This was our first stay since becoming members in 2006 and now I am kicking myself for not staying more there for the past 6.5 years! My DH even wanted to try and see if we could get a room for last night, but we decided to save the points and hang out there for the day and head home after dinner. I cannot say enough great things about this resort! Definitely booking a full week for next summer.

One caution though, we had booked an inn room ocean view and when we arrived (6pm) we went to our room and it was a full on pool view. Granted you could see the ocean if you leaned over but sorry - not an ocean view in my opinion! They told me any room you could see the ocean from was considered ocean view! I called DVC and let them know my opinion. Its not fair when you see all the other people sitting on their balconies facing the ocean directly!!! Its sort of like getting a standard view at BLT but you get the bonus of the castle in the distance. We were moved the next day but from now on I will be requesting DIRECT ocean view which is what DVC advised me to do.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Visiting VB for the first time in a few weeks.  Do we need to pack beach towels or are they available at the resort.  I'm assuming we'll be able to rent beach chairs and umbrellas?


----------



## tillerrw

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Visiting VB for the first time in a few weeks.  Do we need to pack beach towels or are they available at the resort.  I'm assuming we'll be able to rent beach chairs and umbrellas?



Beach towels are available at the resort for you to use. Chairs and umbrellas are available as well for a fee.  We didn't rent either so I'm not sure of the exact cost but it was enough that we decided not to rent them


----------



## DisDaydreamer

zalansky said:


> We got home late last night - 3 nights at Vero and it was not nearly enough! This was our first stay since becoming members in 2006 and now I am kicking myself for not staying more there for the past 6.5 years! My DH even wanted to try and see if we could get a room for last night, but we decided to save the points and hang out there for the day and head home after dinner. I cannot say enough great things about this resort! Definitely booking a full week for next summer.
> 
> One caution though, we had booked an inn room ocean view and when we arrived (6pm) we went to our room and it was a full on pool view. Granted you could see the ocean if you leaned over but sorry - not an ocean view in my opinion! They told me any room you could see the ocean from was considered ocean view! I called DVC and let them know my opinion. Its not fair when you see all the other people sitting on their balconies facing the ocean directly!!! Its sort of like getting a standard view at BLT but you get the bonus of the castle in the distance. We were moved the next day but from now on I will be requesting DIRECT ocean view which is what DVC advised me to do.



I do wish they would break the OVIR into two categories "Ocean Facing" & "Ocean View".  Glad you had a good time though


----------



## chepic

Well, just opened up some time for someone.  Changed our plans a bit and going to start off at OKW for the first 4 days....So anyone waitlisted for Aug 5-8 there is an Ocean View room all set to go!!

Cheryl


----------



## PammyK

chepic said:


> Well, just opened up some time for someone.  Changed our plans a bit and going to start off at OKW for the first 4 days....So anyone waitlisted for Aug 5-8 there is an Ocean View room all set to go!!
> 
> Cheryl


Now if that was July 20-22, I'd be in luck.  I made a spur of of the moment decision to try to go down that weekend because one of my favorite bands is playing at Captain Hiram's and of course there is no availability.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my W/L to come through.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I just wanted to mention that if you are staying at the resort beyond check out time, you can still get beach towels from Ebb and Flo, you just show your key and give names.  Be sure to give your name again when you return them.
DS and family stayed to enjoy the pool on Sunday and were able to do that. 

Bobbi


----------



## chepic

PammyK said:


> Now if that was July 20-22, I'd be in luck.  I made a spur of of the moment decision to try to go down that weekend because one of my favorite bands is playing at Captain Hiram's and of course there is no availability.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my W/L to come through.



Fingers crossed for you!!!

cheryl


----------



## zalansky

chepic said:


> Well, just opened up some time for someone.  Changed our plans a bit and going to start off at OKW for the first 4 days....So anyone waitlisted for Aug 5-8 there is an Ocean View room all set to go!!
> 
> Cheryl



OMG, I am kicking myself now. I saw it available this afternoon, asked the DH for the go ahead to book it and he asked me to wait, now its gone. some lucky duck  got it!! 

Trying to figure out when we can make it back this summer for a few more nights. So bummed i waited!


----------



## PammyK

chepic said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> cheryl



Thanks!  It would be awesome to have an Orange Avenue weekend at Vero, but the realist in me knows the chances are slim so I'll take any extra luck I can get.   

And on the bright side, even if I don't get the July weekend, I still have my Labor Day trip to look forward to.


----------



## PammyK

chepic said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> cheryl



Hey Cheryl,

You must have some crazy good pixie dust in your crossed fingers because I just was able to book the night of the 20th via the online booking engine!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

zalansky said:


> OMG, I am kicking myself now. I saw it available this afternoon, asked the DH for the go ahead to book it and he asked me to wait, now its gone. some lucky duck  got it!!
> 
> Trying to figure out when we can make it back this summer for a few more nights. So bummed i waited!



Guess your signature says it... Hope things work out for the summer


----------



## chepic

zalansky said:


> OMG, I am kicking myself now. I saw it available this afternoon, asked the DH for the go ahead to book it and he asked me to wait, now its gone. some lucky duck  got it!!
> 
> Trying to figure out when we can make it back this summer for a few more nights. So bummed i waited!



BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!  Did that once with the kids cruise free when they were first starting for the California route, waited a day and the cabins were all gone!!  I have learned my lesson, never wait.

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

PammyK said:


> Hey Cheryl,
> 
> You must have some crazy good pixie dust in your crossed fingers because I just was able to book the night of the 20th via the online booking engine!!!



Yay for you!!!!!!!!!  Love it when a plan comes together.

che


----------



## jkstewart1800

Is there a 'magical express' offered? Or are guests on their own if they fly in?


----------



## bobbiwoz

jkstewart1800 said:


> Is there a 'magical express' offered? Or are guests on their own if they fly in?



Guests are on their own.  I've suggested to a friend that she rent a 1 way car rental to Vero Beach.


----------



## zalansky

Persistence pays! I've been checking every few hours and 3 nights opened up in a garden view for August - I booked it, didn't wait this time! Would have preferred ocean view but I am thrilled to get anything!


----------



## floridafam

Jkstewart1800,

The Melvboyrne airport has a shuttle that travels between Orlando, Melbourne and surrounding areas.  My parents have taken it from both the Orlando and Melbourne airports to the Vero resort.  I think their prices are pretty reasonable.


----------



## bobbiwoz

floridafam said:


> Jkstewart1800,
> 
> The Melvboyrne airport has a shuttle that travels between Orlando, Melbourne and surrounding areas.  My parents have taken it from both the Orlando and Melbourne airports to the Vero resort.  I think their prices are pretty reasonable.



This is good to know!  Thank you.  I will send the info to my friend!


----------



## PammyK

zalansky said:


> Persistence pays! I've been checking every few hours and 3 nights opened up in a garden view for August - I booked it, didn't wait this time! Would have preferred ocean view but I am thrilled to get anything!



Hooray for you!


----------



## jjk3

I just booked out family's first trip to Vero Beach!!  We are all extremely excited.

We will be in an OVIR from September 29 to October 5 (staying the night of Oct. 5 in Orlando due to an early morning flight).

This thread has been a great source of information.  Thanks everyone for their willingness to share!

As I mentioned, we have an early flight out on Saturday, October 6.  However, I just realized that there is a MNSSHP on Friday, October 5!  We may have to change plans - leave Vero Beach at lunchtime, stay at WDW on Friday night, and attend the party.  We'll have to wait and see.  My wife made me promise no WDW on this trip.  We just got back a week ago from nine nights and are not supposed to go back until 2014.    We are planning on HHI next summer instead.  But we had such a blast at last year's MNSSHP (our first), I may be able to convince her.  Wish me luck!

Regardless, can't wait for our trip to VB in October!


----------



## chepic

zalansky said:


> Persistence pays! I've been checking every few hours and 3 nights opened up in a garden view for August - I booked it, didn't wait this time! Would have preferred ocean view but I am thrilled to get anything!





happy for you.


----------



## sarahk0204

jjk3 said:


> I just booked out family's first trip to Vero Beach!!  We are all extremely excited.
> 
> We will be in an OVIR from September 29 to October 5 (staying the night of Oct. 5 in Orlando due to an early morning flight).
> 
> This thread has been a great source of information.  Thanks everyone for their willingness to share!
> 
> As I mentioned, we have an early flight out on Saturday, October 6.  However, I just realized that there is a MNSSHP on Friday, October 5!  We may have to change plans - leave Vero Beach at lunchtime, stay at WDW on Friday night, and attend the party.  We'll have to wait and see.  My wife made me promise no WDW on this trip.  We just got back a week ago from nine nights and are not supposed to go back until 2014.    We are planning on HHI next summer instead.  But we had such a blast at last year's MNSSHP (our first), I may be able to convince her.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Regardless, can't wait for our trip to VB in October!



We are doing something similar for or NYE trip to VB.  Since we are driving, we decided that we would do 1 night at WDW on the way home, but no parks.  We are staying at OKW to take advantage of DTD.

You could sure sneak a party in!   We have done MVMCP twice while staying at SSR - an easy bus ride.  BLT would be nice, too, but I can't remember if the monorail operates that late.  Enjoy!


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hi Everyone - 

We just booked New Year's Eve (12/30 to 1/5) at Vero before we head to BCV for the marathon. Anyone been at that time of year? I have 2 boys ages 9 and 6 and we'll be celebrating our 10 year anniversary and my 1 year brain surgery post-op. This seemed like a perfect resort.

I've been trying to search for 2 bedroom villa photos, but I can't find any! 

Had the wifi that they added at WDW been added to Vero? 

Sorry for all the questions. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tillerrw

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> We just booked New Year's Eve (12/30 to 1/5) at Vero before we head to BCV for the marathon. Anyone been at that time of year? I have 2 boys ages 9 and 6 and we'll be celebrating our 10 year anniversary and my 1 year brain surgery post-op. This seemed like a perfect resort.
> 
> I've been trying to search for 2 bedroom villa photos, but I can't find any!
> 
> Had the wifi that they added at WDW been added to Vero?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



There is WiFi available in the rooms and the lobby area of the resort. They don't cover the pool area but you can sometimes pick up a weak signal there.  It is free if you are staying on DVC otherwise there is a fee.


----------



## mommyoftwo08

tillerrw said:


> There is WiFi available in the rooms and the lobby area of the resort. They don't cover the pool area but you can sometimes pick up a weak signal there.  It is free if you are staying on DVC otherwise there is a fee.



Great - thank you! Yes, we are DVC.


----------



## parlay

bobbiwoz said:


> I just wanted to mention that if you are staying at the resort beyond check out time, you can still get beach towels from Ebb and Flo, you just show your key and give names.  Be sure to give your name again when you return them.
> DS and family stayed to enjoy the pool on Sunday and were able to do that.
> 
> Bobbi



We are planning on doing that as well.  This will be our first stay there, do you happen to know if they have a changing area, like at Hilton Head's Beach House?


----------



## tb1972

I posted this on another thread, but feel it really belongs on VB.  I didn't write a TR & wanted to share a couple of good comments.  

Often, we may not recognize the good DVC experiences.  I can say on my recent VB trip, that CM's treated both of my children in a magical way that they won't forget.  

DD was surprised with a b day card and an Eeyore pin that was left for her in our room.  Eeyore is one of her fave characters so she was thrilled to add it to her collection!  DS7 visited the VB gift shop everyday to check out DVD's because he LOVED a CM who joked around with him.  At the end of the trip, DS left the CM a note saying what fun she was!


----------



## scootert

parlay said:


> We are planning on doing that as well.  This will be our first stay there, do you happen to know if they have a changing area, like at Hilton Head's Beach House?



There are showers and restrooms next door to Ebb & Flo's at the pool


----------



## parlay

Thank you Scooter!


----------



## Nicoal13

DH and I are heading to VB in a few weeks and have not been there before.

Are the tv's flat screens with an hdmi cable? We're thinking we may want to bring our laptop and hook it up to watch Netflix late at night.

Also, how are the beds? I like a firm bed and have back problems. I've had no problems with the beds at other DVC locations. 

Thanks!


----------



## dawne98

jjk3 said:


> I just booked out family's first trip to Vero Beach!!  We are all extremely excited.
> 
> We will be in an OVIR from September 29 to October 5 (staying the night of Oct. 5 in Orlando due to an early morning flight).
> 
> This thread has been a great source of information.  Thanks everyone for their willingness to share!
> 
> As I mentioned, we have an early flight out on Saturday, October 6.  However, I just realized that there is a MNSSHP on Friday, October 5!  We may have to change plans - leave Vero Beach at lunchtime, stay at WDW on Friday night, and attend the party.  We'll have to wait and see.  My wife made me promise no WDW on this trip.  We just got back a week ago from nine nights and are not supposed to go back until 2014.    We are planning on HHI next summer instead.  But we had such a blast at last year's MNSSHP (our first), I may be able to convince her.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Regardless, can't wait for our trip to VB in October!



Last year was the 1st time we went to VB went up on a Thursday b4 going to WDW for the weekend and all I can say as much as I love WDW (we went up to go to MNSSHP and had a one bed room at AKV LOVED IT for the rest of the weekend) we all did not want to go on Friday we all wanted to stay the rest of the weekend at VB lol
so this year we are going up in Sept again from Thursday to Monday for my 40th b-day


----------



## dwelty

Hey everybody, I thought you could help me out.  We are going to Vero Beach Resort the first week of October.  We will be there Sunday-Tuesday.  Here are my questions:

What is the water Temp like in Early October
what are the crowds on the beach like
any issues we should be aware of that time of year (Bugs, Jellyfish)

Any other advice to make our stay enjoyable?

Thanks!


----------



## tb1972

Nicoal13 said:


> DH and I are heading to VB in a few weeks and have not been there before.
> 
> Are the tv's flat screens with an hdmi cable? We're thinking we may want to bring our laptop and hook it up to watch Netflix late at night.
> 
> Also, how are the beds? I like a firm bed and have back problems. I've had no problems with the beds at other DVC locations.
> 
> Thanks!


The TV's in our Inn Studio were small & housed in a cabinet - not mounted on the wall. I don't know if there's a cable for Netflix hook up.  

The beds were fine.


----------



## jjk3

jjk3 said:


> I just booked out family's first trip to Vero Beach!!  We are all extremely excited.
> 
> We will be in an OVIR from September 29 to October 5 (staying the night of Oct. 5 in Orlando due to an early morning flight).
> 
> This thread has been a great source of information.  Thanks everyone for their willingness to share!
> 
> As I mentioned, we have an early flight out on Saturday, October 6.  However, I just realized that there is a MNSSHP on Friday, October 5!  We may have to change plans - leave Vero Beach at lunchtime, stay at WDW on Friday night, and attend the party.  We'll have to wait and see.  My wife made me promise no WDW on this trip.  We just got back a week ago from nine nights and are not supposed to go back until 2014.    We are planning on HHI next summer instead.  But we had such a blast at last year's MNSSHP (our first), I may be able to convince her.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Regardless, can't wait for our trip to VB in October!



Slight change of plans.  We are now staying all seven nights at Vero Beach (9/29-10/6).  Got a better return flight out of Melbourne - leaving at 5:30 pm instead of 9:30 am out of Orlando.  Managed to get it changed with no fees!!  

Whereas this now means the likelihood of attending MNSSHP on our last night is slim (made more sense when we were going to be staying night in Orlando anyhow and might stay at WDW and use ME), it does mean almost a full additional day at Vero Beach!


----------



## jjk3

dwelty said:


> Hey everybody, I thought you could help me out.  We are going to Vero Beach Resort the first week of October.  We will be there Sunday-Tuesday.  Here are my questions:
> 
> What is the water Temp like in Early October
> what are the crowds on the beach like
> any issues we should be aware of that time of year (Bugs, Jellyfish)
> 
> Any other advice to make our stay enjoyable?
> 
> Thanks!



Going to be there at the same time!  Would also be interested in this info.  I recall reading that temps in early October are mid-upper 80's and ocean temperature is swimmable.


----------



## PammyK

Woohoo!  Waitlist came through for the 2nd night of my weekend getaway next month!  Can't wait to get back to Vero!


----------



## Luv2trav

Is there an updated activities list anywhere? We are going to be there for 2 days next month I would love to know what kind of activities are going on on those days. Would the resort fax me one if I requested?


----------



## RaeRaeMagic

I am slowly working my way thru this thread, so I apologize if this has been addressed recently.

We are headed to Vero for my birthday.  We were there last year (for Valentine's Day Weekend), but we never left the property.  This year its a larger family group and we will probably go off prop for some of our meals.  I need to decide where I want to eat my bday dinner and would love some advice for nearby restaurants.

I have a wide age group of 4 years to mid 50s with some fussy eaters.  I am thinking my best bet for everyone is trying to find a "chain" type restaurant, but I am not to familiar with the area. 

Help


----------



## chepic

PammyK said:


> Woohoo!  Waitlist came through for the 2nd night of my weekend getaway next month!  Can't wait to get back to Vero!





yay!!!!

che


----------



## sarahk0204

RaeRaeMagic said:


> I am slowly working my way thru this thread, so I apologize if this has been addressed recently.
> 
> We are headed to Vero for my birthday.  We were there last year (for Valentine's Day Weekend), but we never left the property.  This year its a larger family group and we will probably go off prop for some of our meals.  I need to decide where I want to eat my bday dinner and would love some advice for nearby restaurants.
> 
> I have a wide age group of 4 years to mid 50s with some fussy eaters.  I am thinking my best bet for everyone is trying to find a "chain" type restaurant, but I am not to familiar with the area.
> 
> Help




This is our choice for a restaurant for a range of ages.  We've had 2 year olds to 98 year olds eat here, and everyone likes it.  Water views are really pretty, and there is a AAA discount.

http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/index.php


----------



## floridafam

The Lobster Shanty didn't do very well the last time restaurant inspections were posted in the paper.

Don't go to Mulligan's, either.


----------



## PammyK

sarahk0204 said:


> This is our choice for a restaurant for a range of ages.  We've had 2 year olds to 98 year olds eat here, and everyone likes it.  Water views are really pretty, and there is a AAA discount.
> 
> http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/index.php



While I've always had good experiences at the Lobster Shanty up in Cocoa Beach, I was less impressed with the location in Vero when we visited in May.  It just felt really old and tired and in serious need of an update and that made me sad.


----------



## PammyK

And on the subject of restaurants, I'll definitely be going to Captain Hiram's both nights of my upcoming Vero visit to see Orange Avenue performing.  For the Captain Hiram's fans out there, what are some of your favorite menu items and adult beverages?


----------



## WeCantWait

RaeRaeMagic said:


> I am slowly working my way thru this thread, so I apologize if this has been addressed recently.
> 
> We are headed to Vero for my birthday.  We were there last year (for Valentine's Day Weekend), but we never left the property.  This year its a larger family group and we will probably go off prop for some of our meals.  I need to decide where I want to eat my bday dinner and would love some advice for nearby restaurants.
> 
> I have a wide age group of 4 years to mid 50s with some fussy eaters.  I am thinking my best bet for everyone is trying to find a "chain" type restaurant, but I am not to familiar with the area.
> 
> Help




There are several "chain" type restaurants in Vero Beach, Chili's, Ruby Tuesday, Outback, Fridays...

This website will give you the full list, it also has restaurant reviews. Our favorite place to eat in Vero Beach is the Ocean Grill. Love it!

http://www.verobeachdiningguide.com/VBDGR_ChainRestaurantsDiningPage.html


----------



## dreamlinda

WeCantWait said:


> There are several "chain" type restaurants in Vero Beach, Chili's, Ruby Tuesday, Outback, Fridays...
> 
> This website will give you the full list, it also has restaurant reviews. Our favorite place to eat in Vero Beach is the Ocean Grill. Love it!
> 
> http://www.verobeachdiningguide.com/VBDGR_ChainRestaurantsDiningPage.html



Great Link, Thanks!!


----------



## Traveler14

PammyK said:


> Woohoo!  Waitlist came through for the 2nd night of my weekend getaway next month!  Can't wait to get back to Vero!



Woohoo!!  So excited that you got a room for the weekend. I guess that is the benefit of being so close! Enjoy!!


----------



## PammyK

Traveler14 said:


> Woohoo!!  So excited that you got a room for the weekend. I guess that is the benefit of being so close! Enjoy!!


Yeah, it definitely makes it easier for me to try for a last minute getaway.  Of course it does keep whittling away at my points until all of a sudden they've disappeared.


----------



## Red Sox

I am at vero beach now and see a bunch of chairs, buckets and boogie boards sitting on a bike rack next to one of the buildings.  Is this where people drop stuff when they leave for others to use?  Just curious.  I have three boogie boards I would like to hand off to someone when I leave on the 7th.


----------



## KyleRayner

Are the BBQ Grills at Vero Beach Resort charcoal or gas/propane?


----------



## scootert

KyleRayner said:


> Are the BBQ Grills at Vero Beach Resort charcoal or gas/propane?



They are charcoal


----------



## tuffy_tigger

Red Sox said:


> I am at vero beach now and see a bunch of chairs, buckets and boogie boards sitting on a bike rack next to one of the buildings.  Is this where people drop stuff when they leave for others to use?  Just curious.  I have three boogie boards I would like to hand off to someone when I leave on the 7th.



Too bad we don't arrive until the 15th as we don't want to add the boogie boards to our already overflowing luggage (driving down from Indiana).

Does Vero have online checkin and if so would you recommend using it or just waiting until we arrive?


----------



## TheRobbs

Red Sox said:


> I am at vero beach now and see a bunch of chairs, buckets and boogie boards sitting on a bike rack next to one of the buildings.  Is this where people drop stuff when they leave for others to use?  Just curious.  I have three boogie boards I would like to hand off to someone when I leave on the 7th.



Very curious about all the chairs and items you mention by the bike racks. I would love to be able to grab some of these things when we arrive on the 10th. If not, we will just purchase them and hopefully leave for others when leave on the 13th.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Can anyone name the cottages?  We can only come up with 5

Loggerhead
Olive Ridley
Green
Leatherback
hawksbill 

One DGC says "Hatchling". Is that correct?


----------



## mom_rules

Is there an Outlet Mall close by?


----------



## ddhoeg

Yes hatchling is the beach cottage closest to the campfire site by building 12.


----------



## tillerrw

mom_rules said:


> Is there an Outlet Mall close by?



Vero Fashion Outlets are nearby.  I was forced there by someone I'm related to by marriage.

http://www.mallseeker.com/vero-beach-outlets.aspx

Another that we did not visit but I found was http://verobeachoutlets.com/


----------



## bobbiwoz

ddhoeg said:


> Yes hatchling is the beach cottage closest to the campfire site by building 12.



Thank you!

Bobbi


----------



## tikimimi

tuffy_tigger said:


> Too bad we don't arrive until the 15th as we don't want to add the boogie boards to our already overflowing luggage (driving down from Indiana).
> 
> Does Vero have online checkin and if so would you recommend using it or just waiting until we arrive?


 
We used online check-in for our stay at DVB on June 18.


----------



## dwelty

Hi everyone,

We are staying at Vero Beach for 3 nights in October in a dedicated 2 bedroom. Someone posted in this thread that dedicated 2 bedrooms have a pull out bed in the second bedroom instead of two queens.  Is this true?  We have three adult couples going, so this would be a deal breaker for us, as the sleeper couches are not at all comfortable.


----------



## mom_rules

tillerrw said:


> Vero Fashion Outlets are nearby.  I was forced there by someone I'm related to by marriage.
> 
> http://www.mallseeker.com/vero-beach-outlets.aspx
> 
> Another that we did not visit but I found was http://verobeachoutlets.com/



Poor you! I have someone in a similar position......

Thanks for the info.


----------



## parlay

Yay!! Our waitlist came through!  We'll be at Vero for 2 days at the end of our Disney Trip - August 12-14, and this will be our first visit!


----------



## tikimimi

parlay said:


> Yay!! Our waitlist came through! We'll be at Vero for 2 days at the end of our Disney Trip - August 12-14, and this will be our first visit!


ixied
 YEAH!!!!  Pixiedust was definitely blowing your way!  I hope you discover how truly special a resort DVB is!!!!! Have a WONDERful, MAGICal, time filled with every DREAM and FANTASY come true!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

chepic said:


> Anyone go to the Citrus Grillhouse Restaurant? Doesn't look too far from Disney's vero and it has gotten decent reviews on opentable.com
> 
> Posted this else where and no one has responded.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> cheryl


We ate at the Citrus Grillhouse, tonight, and had an absolutely marvelous meal.  The restaurant sits right on the beach and has a stunning view.  The dining room is beautifully decorated.  (We especially loved the floors.)   There's also an outdoor patio if you're inclined.  The menu is the same both indoors and out.

The menu is very inventive, with many items borrowing from the restaurant's name and having a citrus touch.  We were given a plate of bread with a small bowl of humus.  I had a chilled crab salad with avocado and grapefruit for an appetizer and literally wanted to pick up the plate and lick it clean.  My friend started with something called a Burrata.  This was a ball of mozzarella about the size of a baseball, except the center was still creamy like curds and whey.  It was served with sliced tomato and pesto sauce.  It was also fabulous.  We also split a small portion of white truffle risotto.

For entrees, we both ordered specials.  I had grouper served with a lime couscous, and he had lamb that had been roasted with a spicy dry rub and was served with a salad.   

With a $30 bottle of wine, our check came to $136.  I felt this was very reasonable for the caliber of the dining experience.

We passed on their offer to see a dessert menu because the restaurant is just around the corner from Kilwin's Ice Cream, Fudge, and Candy shop.  We'd seen an ad for Kilwin's in the Vero Beach Magazine in our room and knew we wanted dessert there.  OMG, the salted caramel ice cream was absolutely to die for!

If you've never tried Citrus Grillhouse or Kilwin's, I highly suggest you put them both on your short list.  They just become another reason why this first visit to VB won't be our last.


----------



## parlay

tikimimi said:


> ixied
> YEAH!!!!  Pixiedust was definitely blowing your way!  I hope you discover how truly special a resort DVB is!!!!! Have a WONDERful, MAGICal, time filled with every DREAM and FANTASY come true!



Thank you!  This is the first waitlist that has ever come through for us!  MY DD loves the monorail in your signature, she's sitting here making sure I tell you!


----------



## ckcurtis

We are packing now. This time tomorrow we will be on a plane heading to DVB for a week.  We are absolutely Disney lovers. But instead of doing the Disney cruise this year we decided on Vero. I'm so nervous I hope everyone loves it. Otherwise I am the bad person for picking it instead of the cruise. Lol.  Our travel party will be myself, dh dd15, and dd8.   Any suggestion for me, on absolute must do while we are there?


----------



## tikimimi

parlay said:


> Thank you! This is the first waitlist that has ever come through for us! MY DD loves the monorail in your signature, she's sitting here making sure I tell you!


 
Why thank you. I got it from a DISer, I believe - it was years ago. 



ckcurtis said:


> We are packing now. This time tomorrow we will be on a plane heading to DVB for a week. We are absolutely Disney lovers. But instead of doing the Disney cruise this year we decided on Vero. I'm so nervous I hope everyone loves it. Otherwise I am the bad person for picking it instead of the cruise. Lol. Our travel party will be myself, dh dd15, and dd8. Any suggestion for me, on absolute must do while we are there?


 
Must dos - I love it when this is asked. Everyone looks for something different on vacation and you're in the position of making a week at the beach (any beach, mind you) as appealing as a cruise. (Well, I guess it depends on what your family enjoys on a cruise too.) Okay - at DVB we like the beach the most, but there are those who prefer the pool the majority of the time. The first time we went was in July and the temperatures were "takeyourbreathaway-hot" so the staying by that ocean breeze would have been our preference even if we weren't beach lovers. We love to look for marine life swimming around out there.  So - 1) hang at the beach.  Since this is your first time, I would say 2) Spend some time at the pool. The CMs at DVB are wonderful - get to know them wherever you're spending time there. 3) Dole Whips are now available at Bleachers - buy and eat!

The rest of my suggestions really depend on what kind of vacationers your kids are. The 8 year old will probably love a lot of the craft projects they have or kids' programming. If they are "must go do and spend money on vacation" kids, then rent hobies, jet skis, bikes and ride till your heart is content, and head to the nearby mall. To us - a game of bocce on the lawn, mini golf on the course, and the campfire - 4) Campfire - are about as thrill seeking as we get. The other must do for us (though we have yet to get picked) is the turtle lottery. We try for that each time. 

Most of all - relax. Have fun - don't be afraid to be a kid again.  And that goes for the 15 year old too.


----------



## ckcurtis

tikimimi said:
			
		

> Why thank you. I got it from a DISer, I believe - it was years ago.
> 
> Must dos - I love it when this is asked. Everyone looks for something different on vacation and you're in the position of making a week at the beach (any beach, mind you) as appealing as a cruise. (Well, I guess it depends on what your family enjoys on a cruise too.) Okay - at DVB we like the beach the most, but there are those who prefer the pool the majority of the time. The first time we went was in July and the temperatures were "takeyourbreathaway-hot" so the staying by that ocean breeze would have been our preference even if we weren't beach lovers. We love to look for marine life swimming around out there.  So - 1) hang at the beach.  Since this is your first time, I would say 2) Spend some time at the pool. The CMs at DVB are wonderful - get to know them wherever you're spending time there. 3) Dole Whips are now available at Bleachers - buy and eat!
> 
> The rest of my suggestions really depend on what kind of vacationers your kids are. The 8 year old will probably love a lot of the craft projects they have or kids' programming. If they are "must go do and spend money on vacation" kids, then rent hobies, jet skis, bikes and ride till your heart is content, and head to the nearby mall. To us - a game of bocce on the lawn, mini golf on the course, and the campfire - 4) Campfire - are about as thrill seeking as we get. The other must do for us (though we have yet to get picked) is the turtle lottery. We try for that each time.
> 
> Most of all - relax. Have fun - don't be afraid to be a kid again.  And that goes for the 15 year old too.




This all sounds wonderful!!! Thank you for the input.   Turtle Lottery??? What's that??


----------



## chepic

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> We ate at the Citrus Grillhouse, tonight, and had an absolutely marvelous meal.  The restaurant sits right on the beach and has a stunning view.  The dining room is beautifully decorated.  (We especially loved the floors.)   There's also an outdoor patio if you're inclined.  The menu is the same both indoors and out.
> 
> The menu is very inventive, with many items borrowing from the restaurant's name and having a citrus touch.  We were given a plate of bread with a small bowl of humus.  I had a chilled crab salad with avocado and grapefruit for an appetizer and literally wanted to pick up the plate and lick it clean.  My friend started with something called a Burrata.  This was a ball of mozzarella about the size of a baseball, except the center was still creamy like curds and whey.  It was served with sliced tomato and pesto sauce.  It was also fabulous.  We also split a small portion of white truffle risotto.
> 
> For entrees, we both ordered specials.  I had grouper served with a lime couscous, and he had lamb that had been roasted with a spicy dry rub and was served with a salad.
> 
> With a $30 bottle of wine, our check came to $136.  I felt this was very reasonable for the caliber of the dining experience.
> 
> We passed on their offer to see a dessert menu because the restaurant is just around the corner from Kilwin's Ice Cream, Fudge, and Candy shop.  We'd seen an ad for Kilwin's in the Vero Beach Magazine in our room and knew we wanted dessert there.  OMG, the salted caramel ice cream was absolutely to die for!
> 
> If you've never tried Citrus Grillhouse or Kilwin's, I highly suggest you put them both on your short list.  They just become another reason why this first visit to VB won't be our last.



Great....thanks, I will keep my reservation.

cheryl


----------



## tikimimi

ckcurtis said:


> Turtle Lottery??? What's that??


 
On two different nights per week (it will be in your Playful Pasttimes that you get at check-in) groups of up to 20 people are taken on the beach for a turtle walk to see the what the sea turtles are up to. People have reported seeing many turtles and seeing no turtles (the turtles come to lay eggs, watch nests, hatch hatchlings), but since they don't want you to really be on the beach between 9PM and 6AM (though they don't mind if you're out there a little earlier - as long as it is light) it is hard to see the turtles on your own. On the nights that they're doing this (Wed and Thur for us in June) they meet in the lobby of the Inn around 10Am and each room/villa can drop one key in a bowl. Keys are chosen at random during this meeting and the number of the folks in the group recorded until there are 20. Once there are 20, a wait list is made. There is a fee ($10/person) that is paid by credit card and phone call by noon of that day to secure your spot.


----------



## belleandmaddysmom

Very excited for our first stay at Vero Beach Nov 21-25 after a few days at WDW. 
Looking forward to a relaxing Thanksgiving.  Hopefully the weather will still be nice. 
Thank you for this thread. I have learned so much already.


----------



## ckcurtis

Well we are 20 minutes from our Airport.  So excited to be heading to Vero beach.  It amazes me how kids don't mind waking up at 4am when Disney is involved.  Lol.  Thank you for a great thread we have learned a lot and can't wait to experience VBR first hand.


----------



## chepic

ckcurtis said:


> Well we are 20 minutes from our Airport.  So excited to be heading to Vero beach.  It amazes me how kids don't mind waking up at 4am when Disney is involved.  Lol.  Thank you for a great thread we have learned a lot and can't wait to experience VBR first hand.



I agree about the kid comment....we leave at 3:00am when we drive and there is never a complaint to be heard on the way down!!  Now the way home, that is a totally different story.

have a great time.

cheryl


----------



## tikimimi

ckcurtis said:


> Well we are 20 minutes from our Airport. So excited to be heading to Vero beach. It amazes me how kids don't mind waking up at 4am when Disney is involved. Lol. Thank you for a great thread we have learned a lot and can't wait to experience VBR first hand.


 
I complain about getting up at 5-darkthirty to go to work, but tell me to get up then to go to Disney, and I'll be up an hour earlier bouncing off the walls. I'll be asleep an hour into the drive, but I'll wake early raring to go!!! Have fun!!


----------



## sssteele

Oct 14-19; 5 nights in a studio before heading to Port Canaveral for a 10/20 Fantasy cruise.


----------



## cayennews

I visited Vero Beach at the beginning of June. It was a bit rainy, but I was able to get to the pool all but 1 day. The beach is so close. I liked how you were able to use the pool even after you checked out. My flight was at night, so I rented a locker and put my shower things in there and then sat by the pool. I had a studio with a view of the ocean which I did not expect. It was a nice bonus. The food on site was very pricey. I went down the street to a little place, walking distance to the resort, and got breakfast each morning. Helped to save money that way. If you have a car you can drive to the mall or the outlets or many other restaurants. The gift shop had a lot of good snacks and I liked the free movie rentals that came along with being a member. I would go there again! It was my first Vero Beach experience.


----------



## dreaming4disney

Just want to say that we really enjoyed our stay at Vero June 27-30th.  The resort is beautiful.  We weren't able to get a villa, so we stayed in two inn rooms.  

My kids had a great time at the pool and ocean.  They went back and forth all day long.  We ventured out to the Ocean Grill.  Had a good meal and there was a band playing outside on the boardwalk.  I found it odd that all of the stores close at 5pm every day.  No late nights.  They looked cute but we weren't able to walk through any.

We also did the turtle walk at Sebastian Inlet.  That was the highlight for me. We were lucky and got to see a Loggerhead lay her eggs.  It was a long night.  Started at 9pm and we didn't get back until 12:30am.  Definitely worth it!

So thanks for the help with planning.   I would love to visit again someday.


----------



## kritter

We are at Vero Beach right now and loving it!!


----------



## tikimimi

kritter said:


> We are at Vero Beach right now and loving it!!


 
Yeah!!!


----------



## AlohaAnnie

Our first DVC stay was at Vero Beach was June 2010.  We had a great time but we had an Inn room and were unable to cook.  It was difficult.

We are returning for a trip June 2013.

We are going to request a One Bedroom this time so that we can prepare meals much easier.  Our previous trip we went to Walmart and purchased sandwich items, salad items, mac & cheese in the microwave bowls. I know that Walmart does not have a section of cut up fruit and vegetables.  I was wondering if there is a more upscale store located near Vero Beach that had pre-cut fruit and vegetables for purchase.  We have a local Meijer store here.  But I am not sure what the store would be called in Florida.  Or if they have a meijer.

Any Suggestions????

We are driving from Disney World and Returning to Disney World after our stay.


----------



## tikimimi

AlohaAnnie said:


> Our first DVC stay was at Vero Beach was June 2010. We had a great time but we had an Inn room and were unable to cook. It was difficult.
> 
> We are returning for a trip June 2013.
> 
> We are going to request a One Bedroom this time so that we can prepare meals much easier. Our previous trip we went to Walmart and purchased sandwich items, salad items, mac & cheese in the microwave bowls. I know that Walmart does not have a section of cut up fruit and vegetables. I was wondering if there is a more upscale store located near Vero Beach that had pre-cut fruit and vegetables for purchase. We have a local Meijer store here. But I am not sure what the store would be called in Florida. Or if they have a meijer.
> 
> Any Suggestions????
> 
> We are driving from Disney World and Returning to Disney World after our stay.


 
There is a Publix. Go to the entrance of the resort, turn right, turn left at the light - go over the bridge and turn right. It will be on your left about 4 miles (maybe, I am bad at estimating) up the road. We always stay in an inn room there though, and I just want to let you know - it is possible to cook wonderful meals using that microwave. We took a 3 quart casserole dish, 2 real plates, silverware for both of us, and a real knife. I got waht I needed at the Publix and we had omelettes, a chicken/vegetable alfredo dish, and more. If your request for a one bedroom doesn't come through or if you want to save points, it is indeed possible to fix good meals in the inn room - just not as easily.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I'm back at work, today, but still at Vero Beach in my mind.  We just returned yesterday.





The sunrise as seen from our balcony on the first morning









Renting the Vero Beach sailboat later that morning -- hands down the most fun I had during the entire two-week vacation (theme parks included).  I hadn't been sailing since the 80's when I was still in the Navy.









Having fun at the pool.  (There's still water up my nose from that, by the way.)


----------



## scootert

AlohaAnnie said:


> Our first DVC stay was at Vero Beach was June 2010.  We had a great time but we had an Inn room and were unable to cook.  It was difficult.
> 
> We are returning for a trip June 2013.
> 
> We are going to request a One Bedroom this time so that we can prepare meals much easier.  Our previous trip we went to Walmart and purchased sandwich items, salad items, mac & cheese in the microwave bowls. I know that Walmart does not have a section of cut up fruit and vegetables.  I was wondering if there is a more upscale store located near Vero Beach that had pre-cut fruit and vegetables for purchase.  We have a local Meijer store here.  But I am not sure what the store would be called in Florida.  Or if they have a meijer.
> 
> Any Suggestions????
> 
> We are driving from Disney World and Returning to Disney World after our stay.



We love Fresh Market --it's in Vero so a bit of a drive but wonderful produce, bakery items, prepared salads.   It's a bit like Whole Foods.   There's also a Publix across the street so it makes shopping easier - I have one list for Fresh, another for Publix.
Here's the website with the location and directions: http://www.thefreshmarket.com/stores/store_locationsDetail.aspx?StoreID=104


----------



## TheRobbs

kritter said:
			
		

> We are at Vero Beach right now and loving it!!



We arrive tomorrow morning. How is the weather?


----------



## AlohaAnnie

tikimimi said:


> There is a Publix. Go to the entrance of the resort, turn right, turn left at the light - go over the bridge and turn right. It will be on your left about 4 miles (maybe, I am bad at estimating) up the road. We always stay in an inn room there though, and I just want to let you know - it is possible to cook wonderful meals using that microwave. We took a 3 quart casserole dish, 2 real plates, silverware for both of us, and a real knife. I got waht I needed at the Publix and we had omelettes, a chicken/vegetable alfredo dish, and more. If your request for a one bedroom doesn't come through or if you want to save points, it is indeed possible to fix good meals in the inn room - just not as easily.




Thank You for the information.  I am hoping we get the one bedroom.  





scootert said:


> We love Fresh Market --it's in Vero so a bit of a drive but wonderful produce, bakery items, prepared salads.   It's a bit like Whole Foods.   There's also a Publix across the street so it makes shopping easier - I have one list for Fresh, another for Publix.
> Here's the website with the location and directions: http://www.thefreshmarket.com/stores/store_locationsDetail.aspx?StoreID=104



Thank You for the Fresh Market & the Publix across the street.  I am excited about this one.  Everything looks great.  We were so lost last time.  I wanted to plan better this time.


----------



## scootert

We loved Fresh -- great coffee, granola, fruit.  We got some prepared tuna salad and it was great too.   And then there's the bakery - almond pillow cookies, croissants - yum.

We usually plan to eat dinner at Riverside Cafe the first night and then drive over to Fresh and then to Publix.   We get a good dinner and all of our shopping done in one trip.   Hope things work out well for you


----------



## WeCantWait

Thanks for the great pics BirdsofPreyDave! Looks like you had a wonderful stay! Cant wait to get there.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Roll call has been updated.  Sorry for the delay, we were on a trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons.  Let me know if I missed anyone on the roll call.


----------



## dreamlinda

DisDaydreamer said:


> Roll call has been updated.  Sorry for the delay, we were on a trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons.  Let me know if I missed anyone on the roll call.


Ohhh, the Tetons are a favorite of ours, welcome home!!


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Roll call has been updated.  Sorry for the delay, we were on a trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons.  Let me know if I missed anyone on the roll call.



Hey Rob!!  We went there a couple years back, isn't it just beautiful out there.   We had a great time, we both would like to go back some day.


----------



## parlay

DisDaydreamer said:


> Roll call has been updated.  Sorry for the delay, we were on a trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons.  Let me know if I missed anyone on the roll call.



Thanks for updating!  Hope you had a great time at Yellowstone.  

Availablity opened up at Vero, so we decided to add on one more night!  We will be there 8/12- 8/15!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> Roll call has been updated.  Sorry for the delay, we were on a trip to Yellowstone and the Tetons.  Let me know if I missed anyone on the roll call.



What a great trip that is!  On Sunday I used my Grand Teton tea towel and was smiling. How did you enjoy yourselves?


----------



## codyvt

2012 trip dates (totally excited to return to Vero!):
12/29 - 1/3/13


----------



## bobbiwoz

codyvt said:


> 2012 trip dates (totally excited to return to Vero!):
> 12/29 - 1/3/13



Oh, are we into 2013 yet?  I'll be there 1/13/13 to 1/17/13!  that's where I'm headed after the MC!


----------



## tikimimi

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh, are we into 2013 yet? I'll be there 1/13/13 to 1/17/13! that's where I'm headed after the MC!


 
I don't know that I can think of a better combination than the MC and DVB stay unless of course you threw in a day at Food & Wine too - timing problem with that with the Jan. MC though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tikimimi said:


> I don't know that I can think of a better combination than the MC and DVB stay unless of course you threw in a day at Food & Wine too - timing problem with that with the Jan. MC though.





These are parts of a trip that begins on 12/29/12.  There will be plenty of F&W on this trip!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

bobbiwoz said:


> What a great trip that is!  On Sunday I used my Grand Teton tea towel and was smiling. How did you enjoy yourselves?



Hey Bobbi,  It was fantastic.  We took the train from Martinsburg, WV to Denver and then rented a car and drove up through CO, WY, MO, and back.  The weather was perfect.  1st day at the Tetons the mountains were invisible due to smoke and clouds, but it rained and cleared to blue skies the next day.

Hey Deb


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Pardon my ignorance, but what does MC stand for?  

NEVERMIND... Member Cruise


----------



## codyvt

wigdoutdismom said:


> Thinking about booking Vero for a few nights over New Year's Eve. Is there anything special going on then?



I will also be there over NYE and wondering about festivities or anything local that might be planned?  We will have both little ones (almost 8 and almost 3 by then) so kid friendly activities are likely best.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ckcurtis

Ok we are at Vero now. Will be leaving in the morning.  We have tubes and body boards and lots of snacks if anyone is checking in tomorrow please reply to this post I will meet up with you to pass along these items.  We are flying home and have no way to carry any of the extra items


----------



## tuffy_tigger

ckcurtis said:


> Ok we are at Vero now. Will be leaving in the morning.  We have tubes and body boards and lots of snacks if anyone is checking in tomorrow please reply to this post I will meet up with you to pass along these items.  We are flying home and have no way to carry any of the extra items




Darn we check in on Sunday!


----------



## sarahk0204

codyvt said:


> I will also be there over NYE and wondering about festivities or anything local that might be planned?  We will have both little ones (almost 8 and almost 3 by then) so kid friendly activities are likely best.  Thanks for any advice!



The party is actually mentioned on the first page


VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, 
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, 
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night 
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone 
who wants to, jumps into the pool.

It sounds like fun, and we plan on going.

I just made an ADR for the character breakfast on December 29.  The CM was surprised that I wanted 7:30 AM, but last time I forgot that the travel time was approximately 3 minutes, and waiting until 9 AM last year was torture!


----------



## codyvt

Thanks Sarah -

We will most likely be at the party as well! The last time we were in Vero we attended the pirate dinner which was a blast! We were not there for a character breakfast though.  Do you know id the breakfast is only on Saturdays?

Thanks!


----------



## Luv2trav

Are there refillable mugs available at Vero?


----------



## ckcurtis

Luv2trav said:
			
		

> Are there refillable mugs available at Vero?



Yes


----------



## ckcurtis

We have been here for a week and by far Frances the bartender at the green cabin room is the absolute best!!!!  She also invented a drink called the Frances and it absolutely rocks!!! If you get a chance swing by and tell her hi. She is a blast!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

codyvt said:


> Thanks Sarah -
> 
> We will most likely be at the party as well! The last time we were in Vero we attended the pirate dinner which was a blast! We were not there for a character breakfast though.  Do you know id the breakfast is only on Saturdays?
> 
> Thanks!



Character breakfast is only on Saturdays.


----------



## tb1972

tuffy_tigger said:


> Darn we check in on Sunday!


You can leave items for another guest at the front desk. Just affix their last name and advise a CM of their check in date. They will store them for a few days. I did this with chairs last month so another DVC member could use them.


----------



## codyvt

anyone know of a Vero trip report?  Thanks.


----------



## glennbo123

codyvt said:
			
		

> anyone know of a Vero trip report?  Thanks.



I've got one in-progress, but it'll be a while before I get to the Vero portion.  We're first covering a New York City portion where my wife and daughter went through trading out some points to RCI.  If you want to follow, it's the first link in my signature.


----------



## marky

Hi Everyone,
We will be leaving for Vero Beach on Monday, flying across from the UK.
In previous years, we have always passed on our chairs and boards for others to use, as it wasn't worth the extra baggage costs to bring them home.
Just wondered if anyone was checking out on Sunday or Monday that may have spare boards/ tubes they would be willing to leave at the front desk to pass on to us?
It would be really appreciated as we are trying to do our vacation on a budget this year.
Many thanks
Mark


----------



## Figee17

codyvt said:
			
		

> Thanks Sarah -
> 
> We will most likely be at the party as well! The last time we were in Vero we attended the pirate dinner which was a blast! We were not there for a character breakfast though. Do you know id the breakfast is only on Saturdays?
> 
> Thanks!



we will be going to the pirate dinner while there next week.  what characters are there?  is it buffet or not?  we can't wait for our first dvc stay!


_Posted  from  DISboards.com App for Android_


----------



## bobbiwoz

Figee17 said:


> we will be going to the pirate dinner while there next week.  what characters are there?  is it buffet or not?  we can't wait for our first dvc stay!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  DISboards.com App for Android_



I think the characters were Goofy & Donald, and it's served family style.  All 9 of us, kids and adults were happy with the food!

Bobbi


----------



## DipsyDoodles

Who accepts the tables in Wonderland card at Vero?  Restaurants, bars?

thanks!


----------



## tikimimi

DipsyDoodles said:


> Who accepts the tables in Wonderland card at Vero? Restaurants, bars?
> 
> thanks!


 
Here is what is listed in the info - 
*Disney's Vero Beach Resort
*The Green Cabin Room
Shutters Restaurant
Sonya's Fine Steaks & Chops (Sunday Brunch not included)


----------



## DipsyDoodles

thanks for the info!


----------



## SabresFan

I can't recommend them highly enough.  Trip report here if anyone is interested:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45538171#post45538171


----------



## DisDaydreamer

SabresFan said:


> I can't recommend them highly enough.  Trip report here if anyone is interested:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45538171#post45538171



Thanks for the report.  Mind if I put it at the top of the thread?


----------



## SabresFan

DisDaydreamer said:


> Thanks for the report.  Mind if I put it at the top of the thread?



no, I don't mind at all - it would be an honor, actually.


----------



## elleinad16

Just booked our first stay here for September 4th - 6th. Made a reservation for Shutters, too. Super excited!!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just booked for next June. I'm super excited because we got a cottage for 4 nights. 
Our dates are 6/15 - 619.


----------



## tikimimi

elleinad16 said:


> Just booked our first stay here for September 4th - 6th. Made a reservation for Shutters, too. Super excited!!!


 
Yeah!!!! You will enjoy!!!!



wigdoutdismom said:


> Just booked for next June. I'm super excited because we got a cottage for 4 nights.
> Our dates are 6/15 - 619.


 
A cottage!!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## PammyK

Got back from a quick weekend getaway yesterday.  Weather was hot but otherwise wonderful.  The beach is more eroded than at the end of May but on the plus side, no big cliffs of sand to navigate.  The ocean was wonderful with comfortable temperatures and excellent bodysurfing waves on Saturday.  Unfortunately, there was a change in the winds and tides leading to heavier surf on Sunday.  Still a great time in the water but it was much more of a workout to keep up with the incoming waves without getting slammed.  

Ventured into the pool once but left almost immediately due to the overly warm water.  When the pool water temperature is in the 90s, it ceases to be refreshing or comfortable.  Ugh.  But luckily we had the ocean.  

Went to Captain Hiram's both nights to check out live music at their Sand Bar.  It was fun and family friendly and the drink prices were pretty reasonable.  Their burgers were also surprisingly satisfying.  

There is a plethora of nesting sites in the immediate area of the resort, checking out the markers it looks like the Disney team has marked at least 700 so far this season along their 7 miles of shoreline.  (Does anyone know if this information is published anywhere?)  

Highlight of the trip happened on Friday when we were catching some waves in the ocean.  We were just a few yards south of Green Cabin (not to be confused with the Green Cabin Room lounge) in water about 3-4' deep and as we were reading the sets to find some good waves, we saw a sea turtle directly in front of us, about 10-15 yards out from where we were standing.  Totally breathtaking to have one of those amazing creatures swimming so close to us.  Unfortunately, neither of us has a watertight camera so we weren't able to snap any pictures but it was a wonderful few moments.  

Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to stand waiting another 6 weeks before I go back.


----------



## PammyK

elleinad16 said:


> Just booked our first stay here for September 4th - 6th. Made a reservation for Shutters, too. Super excited!!!


Hooray for you!  It is such a great place to get in some R&R.

I'll be there the same week, perhaps we'll end up running into each other.


----------



## Figee17

at Vero now for the first time and loving it!!!  had a great pirate character dinner last night at Shutters, so much fun (and really reasonable esp if using TIW). pool day today!!!


_Posted from DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## tikimimi

Figee17 said:


> at Vero now for the first time and loving it!!! had a great pirate character dinner last night at Shutters, so much fun (and really reasonable esp if using TIW). pool day today!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from DISboards.com App for Android_


----------



## DisDaydreamer

PammyK said:


> Highlight of the trip happened on Friday when we were catching some waves in the ocean.  We were just a few yards south of Green Cabin (not to be confused with the Green Cabin Room lounge) in water about 3-4' deep and as we were reading the sets to find some good waves, we saw a sea turtle directly in front of us, about 10-15 yards out from where we were standing.  Totally breathtaking to have one of those amazing creatures swimming so close to us.  Unfortunately, neither of us has a watertight camera so we weren't able to snap any pictures but it was a wonderful few moments.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to stand waiting another 6 weeks before I go back.



Got a pic a few years ago..





Wish I was going in six weeks


----------



## tikimimi

DisDaydreamer said:


> Got a pic a few years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was going in six weeks


 So love this photo!!!! My dh and I saw some in the water when we were there in June this year but did not have the camera with the zoom with us. They are incredible creatures!!! Thanks for sharing the photo!! I wish I were going back in 6 weeks too!!!


----------



## sssteele

DisDaydreamer said:


> Got a pic a few years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was going in six weeks



Thanks for sharing this photo.  

We have to wait until 10/14/12 for our visit.  We'll  drive down and spend some time before our Fantasy cruise.  Counting the days.


----------



## Bunless

Dh and I (no kids) will be going to Vero Beach Dec 25-28th. We've been to Vero in January on a previous trip, so we understand what to expect as far as air and water temps. However, I'm curious as to what to expect in and around the resort for that week. I'm assuming there are decorations, but are there holiday specific activities? Is there anything in town that is different that time of year? Just thinking about planning!

TIA


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bunless said:


> Dh and I (no kids) will be going to Vero Beach Dec 25-28th. We've been to Vero in January on a previous trip, so we understand what to expect as far as air and water temps. However, I'm curious as to what to expect in and around the resort for that week. I'm assuming there are decorations, but are there holiday specific activities? Is there anything in town that is different that time of year? Just thinking about planning!
> 
> TIA



Got you on the roll call.  Looking for someone to share holiday experience.


----------



## lts862

Hello VB Lovers!
My family will be visiting Vero Beach for the first time in a few weeks, splitting our time between DVB and my in-laws' (Port St Lucie).  My children were hoping to participate in some of the "turtle" activities.  Are they still active at the end of August?  Also, do you need to make arrangements ahead of time for snorkle lessons?  Thank you for your help!

Also, some nice dining suggestions, casual seafood as well as a bit more upscale.  Thanks!


----------



## lts862

bump


----------



## Traveler14

PammyK said:


> There is a plethora of nesting sites in the immediate area of the resort, checking out the markers it looks like the Disney team has marked at least 700 so far this season along their 7 miles of shoreline.  (Does anyone know if this information is published anywhere?)



Hi Pam!!

I have not been able to find much about the sea turtles nests that are logged by the Disney team. I have found bits and pieces of information that you and others might enjoy. Here is a DisneyParks blog about a nest that was laid in May. Dr. Anne Savage says that she will post an update. 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-the-sea-turtle-at-disneys-vero-beach-resort/

The Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge FaceBook page posted today "So far this season, it has been the 4th best year for loggerhead nesting on record on Archie Carr NWR! Updated sea turtle nest numbers for Archie Carr NWR: Loggerhead: 17,135; Green: 1,790; Leatherback: 49" From the website it looks like these numbers are for the sea turtle nests just north of VB resort. Unless "North Indian River County" are the nests logged by the Disney team. Would be an interesting question to ask one of the Disney volunteers.

We adopted the sea turtle nest that my girls helped log with the Disney Conservation volunteer during the Turtle Troop program. The Loggerhead Sea Turtle nest was laid on May 29th and  has not hatched yet. I wish there was more information on the adopt-a-nest site but there is not.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lts862 said:


> Hello VB Lovers!
> My family will be visiting Vero Beach for the first time in a few weeks, splitting our time between DVB and my in-laws' (Port St Lucie).  My children were hoping to participate in some of the "turtle" activities.  Are they still active at the end of August?  Also, do you need to make arrangements ahead of time for snorkle lessons?  Thank you for your help!
> 
> Also, some nice dining suggestions, casual seafood as well as a bit more upscale.  Thanks!



Sea Turtles lay eggs typically from May to October.  Eggs hatch 45-70 days out.  So, you will be there at a time when both eggs are being laid and hatchlings are leaving the nest.

A new nest in front of the resort





Disney Naturalist digging up the nest to count the eggs





The eggs





This happens early in the morning.  Just after sunrise.  This is not a program, just an ongoing thing.


----------



## WolffDVC2004

We will be there in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone had ever hired a photographer while there. We were wanting to get some family pictures taken on the beach, and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. 
Thanks!


----------



## HappyArtist

My teen daughter is really into finding shells on the beach.  Are there good ones to find?  Do you have to go out first thing in the morning to find them? 

Also we are really wanting to eat in a very good seafood place (not the fried stuff). Is Shutters really that good or would be be better off going somewhere else. 

Thanks


We are thinking of going in May 2013


----------



## tikimimi

HappyArtist said:


> My teen daughter is really into finding shells on the beach. Are there good ones to find? Do you have to go out first thing in the morning to find them?
> 
> Also we are really wanting to eat in a very good seafood place (not the fried stuff). Is Shutters really that good or would be be better off going somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> We are thinking of going in May 2013


 
(I wish there were a tongue in cheek emoticon)

 You are headed south and said "not that fried stuff" 

As a southern born and bred lady who prefers broiled or grilled seafood (though I appreciate the true Calabash style and the lightly breaded de jonghe style) I would suggest Captain Hiram's. The seafood buffet at Shutters is just that - a buffet, so as buffets can go, things get dry or have to sitting in liquid so as not to get dry while they're on sterno. Squid Lips also has a few grilled, baked, and broiled items.


----------



## scootert

HappyArtist said:


> My teen daughter is really into finding shells on the beach.  Are there good ones to find?  Do you have to go out first thing in the morning to find them?
> 
> Also we are really wanting to eat in a very good seafood place (not the fried stuff). Is Shutters really that good or would be be better off going somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> We are thinking of going in May 2013[/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> We like the Riverside Cafe -
> http://www.riversidecafe.com/   They have many kinds of fresh fish available each day and they do grill them.
> 
> Other choices would be Ocean Grill and Citrus Grillhouse.   We haven't been to either, but Citrus Grillhouse has good reviews.   Ocean Grill is a long time landmark and a must for many - we just haven't made it there yet.
> 
> Shutters is okay, but kind of hit or miss for seafood in our opinion.


----------



## iloveokw

We ate at a new place in Vero called Fishack....wonderful seafood.  Fun atmosphere, too!


----------



## DizMagic

i noticed that you can rent a beach cabana for $12.  what exactly is this?  i am very sensitive to sun.  will this be enough protection for me, or should i plan to bring my beach tent? dates are mid september.


----------



## glennbo123

DizMagic said:
			
		

> i noticed that you can rent a beach cabana for $12.  what exactly is this?  i am very sensitive to sun.  will this be enough protection for me, or should i plan to bring my beach tent? dates are mid september.



Here's a picture with one... in front of the waverunners.  Perfect for those who are sun-sensitive.


----------



## JaneyGrrrl

tikimimi said:


> (I wish there were a tongue in cheek emoticon)
> 
> You are headed south and said "not that fried stuff"
> 
> As a southern born and bred lady who prefers broiled or grilled seafood (though I appreciate the true Calabash style and the lightly breaded de jonghe style) I would suggest Captain Hiram's. The seafood buffet at Shutters is just that - a buffet, so as buffets can go, things get dry or have to sitting in liquid so as not to get dry while they're on sterno. Squid Lips also has a few grilled, baked, and broiled items.



My husband and I went to squid lips and we were COMPLETELY disappointed. It was expensive for the quality (or lack thereof). I had gotten the cajun bacon wrapped scallops and the cajun spice was so overwhelming that the scallops didn't even taste like scallops. Also, I had gotten au gratin potatoes as my side and they were the BOXED powdered cheese betty crocker kind... Horrible.

We went to Ocean Grill on our actual anniversary and it was AMAZING! Right on the beach, delicious seafood (not just the fried stuff) and great service. 

I haven't been to captain hiram's but I've heard good things. We were actually on our way there when we saw squid lips (it's right next to it) and thought it sounded like more fun. 

I'm sure we will be checking it out this year.


----------



## tikimimi

JaneyGrrrl said:


> My husband and I went to squid lips and we were COMPLETELY disappointed. It was expensive for the quality (or lack thereof). I had gotten the cajun bacon wrapped scallops and the cajun spice was so overwhelming that the scallops didn't even taste like scallops. Also, I had gotten au gratin potatoes as my side and they were the BOXED powdered cheese betty crocker kind... Horrible.
> 
> We went to Ocean Grill on our actual anniversary and it was AMAZING! Right on the beach, delicious seafood (not just the fried stuff) and great service.
> 
> I haven't been to captain hiram's but I've heard good things. We were actually on our way there when we saw squid lips (it's right next to it) and thought it sounded like more fun.
> 
> I'm sure we will be checking it out this year.


 
We've not eaten at Squid Lips so I did not provide any information about it other than menu selections - we have looked at the menu. We have been to Capt. Hiram's and enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## HappyArtist

Hey thanks! I will have to check those places out! 

What about the shells? From what I heard, you have to get up at sunrise to find them because the commercial shell places snatch them up then.


----------



## TLPL

Do they have any vegetarian option at Shutters during their Pirate Character Dinner? We love to go but we don't eat meat


----------



## tikimimi

TLPL said:


> Do they have any vegetarian option at Shutters during their Pirate Character Dinner? We love to go but we don't eat meat


 
Just let them know when you check in - they will accommodate many different dietary needs.


----------



## Firegerry

tikimimi said:


> (I wish there were a tongue in cheek emoticon)
> 
> You are headed south and said "not that fried stuff"
> 
> As a southern born and bred lady who prefers broiled or grilled seafood (though I appreciate the true Calabash style and the lightly breaded de jonghe style) I would suggest Captain Hiram's. The seafood buffet at Shutters is just that - a buffet, so as buffets can go, things get dry or have to sitting in liquid so as not to get dry while they're on sterno. Squid Lips also has a few grilled, baked, and broiled items.



Try Mulligan's 1025 Beachland Blvd. right opposite the Ocean Grill. Very good spot.


----------



## emma'smom

What do the different colored shorts mean for staff and what does that mean for job responsibilities?


----------



## The Belle of Tinker

Our family is headed to VB late September
Are there any good snorkeling areas close by. I am looking for a place that rents the equipment as well.


----------



## eandesmom

JaneyGrrrl said:


> My husband and I went to squid lips and we were COMPLETELY disappointed. It was expensive for the quality (or lack thereof). I had gotten the cajun bacon wrapped scallops and the cajun spice was so overwhelming that the scallops didn't even taste like scallops. Also, I had gotten au gratin potatoes as my side and they were the BOXED powdered cheese betty crocker kind... Horrible.
> 
> We went to Ocean Grill on our actual anniversary and it was AMAZING! Right on the beach, delicious seafood (not just the fried stuff) and great service.
> 
> I haven't been to captain hiram's but I've heard good things. We were actually on our way there when we saw squid lips (it's right next to it) and thought it sounded like more fun.
> 
> I'm sure we will be checking it out this year.



We were quite happy with our meal at Squidlips, had 2 different kinds of Mahi Mahi for the adults, a lovely server and a ridiculous amount of fried shrimp for the kids.  The drunken sweet potato could be a meal all by itself!


----------



## starbox

The Belle of Tinker said:


> Our family is headed to VB late September
> Are there any good snorkeling areas close by. I am looking for a place that rents the equipment as well.



Bathtub Reef is about 40 minutes south of VB, but it's a great place to snorkel.http://www.beachhunter.net/florida-snorkeling-beaches/snorkeling-bathtub-reef-stuart-florida.htm
There are no restrooms or showers at the reef, but there is a public beach with showers/restrooms just a few hundred yards south. 

If you go further you can hit Dubois park: http://www.pbcgov.com/parks/locations/dubois.htm, which has wonderful facilities and reminds me of a real-life storm-a-long bay.  It's probably an hour and a half north, but excellent snorkeling near the reef.  A plus there is that Guanabanas is down the road for dinner: http://guanabanas.com/

Don't know anywhere to rent snorkels but you can pick up a basic set at TJ Maxx in Vero for about 20$.  The resort also has a SnorkelEARS class that includes snorkels to keep (they do have adult sizes) that are good quality and reasonably priced.  I think the class is around 30$

Basically the coast area from Stuart to Jupiter is largely this offshore rock reef.  The snorkeling is crazy good.


----------



## eandesmom

starbox said:
			
		

> Bathtub Reef is about 40 minutes south of VB, but it's a great place to snorkel.http://www.beachhunter.net/florida-snorkeling-beaches/snorkeling-bathtub-reef-stuart-florida.htm
> There are no restrooms or showers at the reef, but there is a public beach with showers/restrooms just a few hundred yards south.
> 
> If you go further you can hit Dubois park: http://www.pbcgov.com/parks/locations/dubois.htm, which has wonderful facilities and reminds me of a real-life storm-a-long bay.  It's probably an hour and a half north, but excellent snorkeling near the reef.  A plus there is that Guanabanas is down the road for dinner: http://guanabanas.com/
> 
> Don't know anywhere to rent snorkels but you can pick up a basic set at TJ Maxx in Vero for about 20$.  The resort also has a SnorkelEARS class that includes snorkels to keep (they do have adult sizes) that are good quality and reasonably priced.  I think the class is around 30$
> 
> Basically the coast area from Stuart to Jupiter is largely this offshore rock reef.  The snorkeling is crazy good.



Check on the class schedule if you are interested, it was only offered one day the week we were there so couldn't do it. A nice set at Walmart ran 30 so the class is a good deal.


----------



## starbox

HappyArtist said:


> Hey thanks! I will have to check those places out!
> 
> What about the shells? From what I heard, you have to get up at sunrise to find them because the commercial shell places snatch them up then.



Not true.  Shells are all dependent on the tide - sometimes there are tons, sometimes hardly any.  You can usually find lots of sea glass and shark teeth - shells tend to be broken.  It's not a fabulous shell beach, but great for finding "stuff" like sea glass and even driftwood. If you walk just a bit south you hit private beaches - the beach right in front of the resort gets hit by all the resort guests but there's lots of beach that is very quiet.  

I found an old class ring at VB once, and have jars of sea glass.  If you do the naturalist walk in the morning, she'll help you identify the sorts of things you can find beach combing.


----------



## starbox

If you love the turtles and want a chance to get up close and personal (and see hatchlings), you may want to consider a day trip to Juno Beach - the area's turtle "hospital" and rehabilitation center.  It's funded in part by the Disney Conservation Fund you donate to at Animal Kingdom.  It's a great facility with a museum and hospital you can view.  There are lots of turtles and they have tons of hatchlings that they rescue and release. It's very worth a trip and there's a great beach right next to it!   http://marinelife.org/


----------



## lovin'fl

Doing online check in and can't request top floor...is not a choice.  I think I requested it when I made the resie, but I don't see it on any of my online info or in e-mail confirmation.  I am a very light sleeper and really wanted top floor.

edit: shew...when I got to the end of online check in, top floor showed up and I also requested bld 15.


----------



## Galahad

glennbo123 said:


> Here's a picture with one... in front of the waverunners.  Perfect for those who are sun-sensitive.



The presence of the Waverunners implies that they may be available to rent and such.   Is that true?  Nearby?  Can't tell if DVB offers them but does somebody?

ETA - Aha!  Found it!  Sea Breeze Cabana Company!  Cool!


----------



## glennbo123

Galahad said:
			
		

> The presence of the Waverunners implies that they may be available to rent and such.   Is that true?  Nearby?  Can't tell if DVB offers them but does somebody?
> 
> ETA - Aha!  Found it!  Sea Breeze Cabana Company!  Cool!



Here's the sign on the Green Cabin (the building behind the waverunners in that picture) with rental rates:


----------



## Galahad

glennbo123 said:


> Here's the sign on the Green Cabin (the building behind the waverunners in that picture) with rental rates:



Thanks

Our Vero Beach trip is 9/8 to 9/15.  We are DVB owners since it first opened but haven't stayed there in years.  Really looking forward to it!


----------



## glennbo123

Galahad said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Our Vero Beach trip is 9/8 to 9/15.  We are DVB owners since it first opened but haven't stayed there in years.  Really looking forward to it!



I'm sure you'll have a great time!  The water will still be warm, but most kids will be back in school....should be a great time to go.


----------



## chepic

Just back from a wonderful trip to OKW and then Vero from Wed-Sat.  The weather was fabulous.  We stayed in an Inn Room with a ocean view and ended up right next to our in-laws with a connecting door....worked out great with the kids in bed and we sat on the other porch to have a few cocktails.

On Thurs, we rented the umbrella with 2 chairs.  I also found 2 kid size beach chairs near the decking that were bright green....no one was using them so I thought that they might be a diser's that left behind for use, so my kids used them.  When we were done, put them right back next to the deck!  The beach was great, the waves really were managable for the kids to body surf in, and I felt like I had a spa treatment at the end of the day with my legs sooooo smooth!

Ate at shutters, by the pool, and at the green cabin....all which were very good.  Also, ordered pizza from the place next door (recommended by a CM) very reasonable and very delicious.

Walked the beach each morning and was blessed with beautiful sun rises and also was multiple turtle nests that had just been made and a few that had hatched.  I was so fortunate enough to be standing near one when a Animal Kingdom worker came to dig it up and tag it.  She let me actually hold the egg.........and I was so caught up in the moment that I didn't take a picture!!  My kids were so mad at me that I went without them, so the next day I got us all up to see the sun and the nests.  Saw a few new ones but the workers on Friday didn't seem to want anyone overseeing them. 

Friday, spent the day at the pool.  Got there nice and early and grabbed a table with an umbrella.  Played pool games; the kids had a fabulous time and I am so glad that the weather was great.

Met quite a few DVCer/disboards peeps and really relaxed on the 2nd half of the vacation.

Overall a great time and looking forward to another trip.

Cheryl


----------



## emma'smom

Spent M-f here last week and had a nice time and the facilities were lively.

However, we are still suffering from the aftermath off the noseeum bites. We are so miserable that it's discouraging to think about going back just because of the bugs. We covered ourselves in DEET to no avail. My daughter has over 200 bites  on her legs alone-- which are now red welts. What a souvenir!  Is there ever a season without these pests?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

chepic said:


> Just back from a wonderful trip to OKW and then Vero from Wed-Sat.  The weather was fabulous.  We stayed in an Inn Room with a ocean view and ended up right next to our in-laws with a connecting door....worked out great with the kids in bed and we sat on the other porch to have a few cocktails.
> 
> On Thurs, we rented the umbrella with 2 chairs.  I also found 2 kid size beach chairs near the decking that were bright green....no one was using them so I thought that they might be a diser's that left behind for use, so my kids used them.  When we were done, put them right back next to the deck!  The beach was great, the waves really were managable for the kids to body surf in, and I felt like I had a spa treatment at the end of the day with my legs sooooo smooth!
> 
> Ate at shutters, by the pool, and at the green cabin....all which were very good.  Also, ordered pizza from the place next door (recommended by a CM) very reasonable and very delicious.
> 
> Walked the beach each morning and was blessed with beautiful sun rises and also was multiple turtle nests that had just been made and a few that had hatched.  I was so fortunate enough to be standing near one when a Animal Kingdom worker came to dig it up and tag it.  She let me actually hold the egg.........and I was so caught up in the moment that I didn't take a picture!!  My kids were so mad at me that I went without them, so the next day I got us all up to see the sun and the nests.  Saw a few new ones but the workers on Friday didn't seem to want anyone overseeing them.
> 
> Friday, spent the day at the pool.  Got there nice and early and grabbed a table with an umbrella.  Played pool games; the kids had a fabulous time and I am so glad that the weather was great.
> 
> Met quite a few DVCer/disboards peeps and really relaxed on the 2nd half of the vacation.
> 
> Overall a great time and looking forward to another trip.
> 
> Cheryl



So glad it all went so well


----------



## DisDaydreamer

emma'smom said:


> Spent M-f here last week and had a nice time and the facilities were lively.
> 
> However, we are still suffering from the aftermath off the noseeum bites. We are so miserable that it's discouraging to think about going back just because of the bugs. We covered ourselves in DEET to no avail. My daughter has over 200 bites  on her legs alone-- which are now red welts. What a souvenir!  Is there ever a season without these pests?



So sorry about the noseeums.  Deet is useless.  Picaradin is a much more effective product.  At dusk and dawn unless you are right down at the surf you should have long pants and socks.  It is much better when it heats up during the day.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

emma'smom said:


> Spent M-f here last week and had a nice time and the facilities were lively.
> 
> However, we are still suffering from the aftermath off the noseeum bites. We are so miserable that it's discouraging to think about going back just because of the bugs. We covered ourselves in DEET to no avail. My daughter has over 200 bites  on her legs alone-- which are now red welts. What a souvenir!  Is there ever a season without these pests?



I've been there twice in May where the love bugs have been so bad you can't even sit by the pool or on your balcony.  I'd love to know when the best time to avoid the various bugs are!


----------



## downontheBW

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I've been there twice in May where the love bugs have been so bad you can't even sit by the pool or on your balcony.  I'd love to know when the best time to avoid the various bugs are!



Wow, it seems like there are a few really bad bug seasons!  We were there last year over Halloween week and didn't have any bug problems.  I sat on the balcony for hours without one bite.  Is it normally good in the fall or were we just lucky?


----------



## disneydreaming92701

downontheBW said:
			
		

> Wow, it seems like there are a few really bad bug seasons!  We were there last year over Halloween week and didn't have any bug problems.  I sat on the balcony for hours without one bite.  Is it normally good in the fall or were we just lucky?



We are considering vero but when ate the bugs bad? My dd would be miserable.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

I asked this question (well one of these questions) on an older thread, but you all are the experts so thought I'd ask again here.

I'm thinking of doing Vero for part of our Break (if available) and I don't want to use points.  Are there  ever cash discounts for peak season?  Is there ever an AP rate?

I have 3 kids--my youngest will be three.  Is my only option a 1BD?  Those Inn rooms are all just for 4 people, right? With only 3 villa buildings I'm worried it will be difficult to get a 1BD on cash.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mini one

chepic said:


> Just back from a wonderful trip to OKW and then Vero from Wed-Sat.  The weather was fabulous.  We stayed in an Inn Room with a ocean view and ended up right next to our in-laws with a connecting door....worked out great with the kids in bed and we sat on the other porch to have a few cocktails.
> 
> On Thurs, we rented the umbrella with 2 chairs.  I also found 2 kid size beach chairs near the decking that were bright green....no one was using them so I thought that they might be a diser's that left behind for use, so my kids used them.  When we were done, put them right back next to the deck!  The beach was great, the waves really were managable for the kids to body surf in, and I felt like I had a spa treatment at the end of the day with my legs sooooo smooth!
> 
> Ate at shutters, by the pool, and at the green cabin....all which were very good.  Also, ordered pizza from the place next door (recommended by a CM) very reasonable and very delicious.
> 
> Walked the beach each morning and was blessed with beautiful sun rises and also was multiple turtle nests that had just been made and a few that had hatched.  I was so fortunate enough to be standing near one when a Animal Kingdom worker came to dig it up and tag it.  She let me actually hold the egg.........and I was so caught up in the moment that I didn't take a picture!!  My kids were so mad at me that I went without them, so the next day I got us all up to see the sun and the nests.  Saw a few new ones but the workers on Friday didn't seem to want anyone overseeing them.
> 
> Friday, spent the day at the pool.  Got there nice and early and grabbed a table with an umbrella.  Played pool games; the kids had a fabulous time and I am so glad that the weather was great.
> 
> Met quite a few DVCer/disboards peeps and really relaxed on the 2nd half of the vacation.
> 
> Overall a great time and looking forward to another trip.
> 
> Cheryl



Wow sounds like you had an amazing time
When you say an early walk to see the sunrise and nests what time was this?? We go to Disney on Friday and then have a week at Vero so cant wait to get there now x


----------



## princess81499

We arrive at the end of the month after our Dream cruise. Is it common to find kid size chairs/toys around to use?  This is our first trip to Vero and I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## floridafam

I'd take love bugs over no-see-ums any day.  The love bugs are usually bad in May and September.  

The no-see-ums are usually only bad at dusk and dawn.  The sun really die keep them away.  We went over to the beach for twenty minutes the other day at dusk and my ankles are covered with bites.


----------



## dreamlinda

And, sadly it seems some people are just plain tasty.  I get bitten like crazy, while my husband rarely gets a bite.  I really get it when I walk thru the grass!!


----------



## floridafam

A reminder-DVC members get 20% off spa services through at least Labor Day.  I've been going regularly after trying other spas in the area.  I'd like to see them do well.


----------



## DrMomof3

hmillerbarilla said:
			
		

> I asked this question (well one of these questions) on an older thread, but you all are the experts so thought I'd ask again here.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing Vero for part of our Break (if available) and I don't want to use points.  Are there  ever cash discounts for peak season?  Is there ever an AP rate?
> 
> I have 3 kids--my youngest will be three.  Is my only option a 1BD?  Those Inn rooms are all just for 4 people, right? With only 3 villa buildings I'm worried it will be difficult to get a 1BD on cash.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



We paid cash for a one bedroom during Spring Break. I booked on the early side but we were able to get it. (Also a mom of 3.)
The extra space was nice!

Amanda


----------



## chepic

DisDaydreamer said:


> So glad it all went so well





mini one said:


> Wow sounds like you had an amazing time
> When you say an early walk to see the sunrise and nests what time was this?? We go to Disney on Friday and then have a week at Vero so cant wait to get there now x



Thanks....

I was on the beach by 6:30 and the sun was up by 7:00ish.  The conservationists were on the beach by 7 each day.

And, I too have multiple no-see-um bites.  We have been there in November without any issues.  They come out in the mist of the morning and at sunset...nastey little critters.  I look like I have measles on my legs!!!


che


----------



## tubtruck

Hi I have just spent a night at vero beach before going to the boardwalk. My impression of the resort having now been there, is not good. The resort looks a little bit tatty and the room we had though large had seen better days. The TV must be only 22", a magnifying glass placed in front of it would be a good idea. It was in the old surround from the days of CRT and basically bolted to the old swivel stand, how motel 8 !!! Honestly the place reminded me of a well worn motel, the lifts are tatty and worn, the decor of the bathrooms looks like a late 1980 movie, the whole place needs a serious lump of cash spending on it to get it back to some sort of Disney standard. I am now at the boardwalk, not a new resort but the standard of everything is far higher. Sorry if this upsets some folks but really the quality of this place really surprised me and we were simply glad that we were not there for an extended stay.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

DrMomof3 said:


> We paid cash for a one bedroom during Spring Break. I booked on the early side but we were able to get it. (Also a mom of 3.)
> The extra space was nice!
> 
> Amanda



thanks for answering.  Were you able to get a discount, or did you pay rack rate for Break?

Thanks!


----------



## chepic

princess81499 said:


> We arrive at the end of the month after our Dream cruise. Is it common to find kid size chairs/toys around to use?  This is our first trip to Vero and I am not sure what to expect.



If you go to eb and flos's they had spare buckets for the beach that we returned when we were done.   They also had some pool toys that we borrowed.  They have the usual things (ping pong, pool table, bocce ball, sand bag toss game) that are all available for DVCer's.  The beach chairs are rentable for the lounge chairs.  I happened upon some chairs for the kids and put them back under the dock....that would be a hit or miss situation I think.

have fun

Cheryl


----------



## WeCantWait

hmillerbarilla said:


> I asked this question (well one of these questions) on an older thread, but you all are the experts so thought I'd ask again here.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing Vero for part of our Break (if available) and I don't want to use points.  Are there  ever cash discounts for peak season?  Is there ever an AP rate?
> 
> I have 3 kids--my youngest will be three.  Is my only option a 1BD?  Those Inn rooms are all just for 4 people, right? With only 3 villa buildings I'm worried it will be difficult to get a 1BD on cash.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



We have a cash reservation but it's for a studio, not sure how the availability may be for a 1BD. We booked with Birnbaum discount, we were able to get 20% off. Here is the information from Mousesavers.

Birnbaums Walt Disney World 2012 has a coupon in the back with a code good for 10%  20% off accommodations:

Get 10% off most nights when arriving 3/11/12-3/31/12, 4/13/12-4/14/12, 5/28/12-7/2/12, 7/8/12-8/18/12.
Get 20% off most nights when arriving 1/1/12-2/17/12, 2/24/12-3/10/12, 4/15/12-5/23/12, 8/19/12-8/30/12, 9/3/12-10/4/12, 10/7/12-11/19/12, 11/24/12-12/24/12.


----------



## fivetexans

Please add to the roll call... reservations for 2 from 12/7 - 12/10. 

This is our first time visit and will be celebrating out 24th anniversary!


----------



## DrMomof3

hmillerbarilla said:


> thanks for answering.  Were you able to get a discount, or did you pay rack rate for Break?
> 
> Thanks!



I think we paid rack rate. 

Amanda


----------



## hmillerbarilla

DrMomof3 said:


> I think we paid rack rate.
> 
> Amanda





That's what I'm thinking is the only option besides using points.  I don't think there are discounts for the week before Easter!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## EWL

We just stayed for the first time at VB on 8/4, the night before we set sail on the Dream, and we LOVED it.    We had actually planned to stay at the Country Inn at Port Canaveral that night and to just stop for lunch at VB on our way to the port from Miami.  But, we so loved our lunch at the Green Cabin Room and the overall resort that we stopped at the front desk "just to ask" if by some chance there might be a room open on points that night-- and there WAS!    Garden view, but we didn't mind as we were just thrilled to be there.  

Enjoyed dinner and breakfast at Shutters and overall thought the resort was in great shape with all the Disney touches we'd expect.  (Had no idea at the time that it was one of the older DVC resorts so that says something.)  So glad we had the chance to visit and definitely look forward to returning!


----------



## monarchsfan16

We stayed in a beach cottage last week for two nights (8/8-8/10). We fell in love with the resort even before we saw our cottage (and that was just the icing on the cake). Absolutely beautiful resort, incredible cottage, incredible views, and incredible Disney hospitality. It was our first stay at Vero and we WILL return. I saw 3 newly hatched sea turtles make their first trip to the ocean on Thursday morning, and watched two incredible sunrises from our balcony. We all love WDW, but we were really sad to leave Vero to return to WDW on Friday. It was a piece of paradise.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

EWL said:


> We just stayed for the first time at VB on 8/4, the night before we set sail on the Dream, and we LOVED it.    We had actually planned to stay at the Country Inn at Port Canaveral that night and to just stop for lunch at VB on our way to the port from Miami.  But, we so loved our lunch at the Green Cabin Room and the overall resort that we stopped at the front desk "just to ask" if by some chance there might be a room open on points that night-- and there WAS!    Garden view, but we didn't mind as we were just thrilled to be there.
> 
> Enjoyed dinner and breakfast at Shutters and overall thought the resort was in great shape with all the Disney touches we'd expect.  (Had no idea at the time that it was one of the older DVC resorts so that says something.)  So glad we had the chance to visit and definitely look forward to returning!



Glad you loved it... Have a great trip on the Dream.  You're gonna love that too!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

monarchsfan16 said:


> We stayed in a beach cottage last week for two nights (8/8-8/10). We fell in love with the resort even before we saw our cottage (and that was just the icing on the cake). Absolutely beautiful resort, incredible cottage, incredible views, and incredible Disney hospitality. It was our first stay at Vero and we WILL return. I saw 3 newly hatched sea turtles make their first trip to the ocean on Thursday morning, and watched two incredible sunrises from our balcony. We all love WDW, but we were really sad to leave Vero to return to WDW on Friday. It was a piece of paradise.



Hey Heather, glad you had such a good time.  You are lucky to get to see hatchlings!  I'm envious. A piece of paradise... Yes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

monarchsfan16 said:


> We stayed in a beach cottage last week for two nights (8/8-8/10). We fell in love with the resort even before we saw our cottage (and that was just the icing on the cake). Absolutely beautiful resort, incredible cottage, incredible views, and incredible Disney hospitality. It was our first stay at Vero and we WILL return. I saw 3 newly hatched sea turtles make their first trip to the ocean on Thursday morning, and watched two incredible sunrises from our balcony. We all love WDW, but we were really sad to leave Vero to return to WDW on Friday. It was a piece of paradise.



Oh how wonderful!  We've been there for the laying, but not the hatching!!!!  We love VB too!


----------



## MI mom of 3

At Vero Beach right now.  Posting this poolside as a matter of fact.   

Not sure when they added this but they now have a paddle board for rent.  $20 for an hour.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

MI mom of 3 said:
			
		

> At Vero Beach right now.  Posting this poolside as a matter of fact.
> 
> Not sure when they added this but they now have a paddle board for rent.  $20 for an hour.



We are considering vb after a cruise so nice to see reports.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MI mom of 3 said:


> At Vero Beach right now.  Posting this poolside as a matter of fact.



Tweeeeet, penalty for taunting.   Have a wonderful stay.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

It always interests me to click on the "Replies" number of the VB thread (in the forum listing) to see how many times people are posting to the thread.  We have a number of new major contributors.  I think you can click on the link below to get there too.

http://disboards.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=2843389


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> It always interests me to click on the "Replies" number of the VB thread (in the forum listing) to see how many times people are posting to the thread.  We have a number of new major contributors.  I think you can click on the link below to get there too.
> 
> http://disboards.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=2843389



Yikes!  I'm surprised that I have that much to say!


----------



## chepic

bobbiwoz said:


> Yikes!  I'm surprised that I have that much to say!



I was thinking the same thing....but then I remembered how I love to talk about Disney to just about anyone who will listen..........and since this is the disboard.....I will chat away!!!!!!!!


cheryl


----------



## sarahk0204

floridafam said:


> A reminder-DVC members get 20% off spa services through at least Labor Day.  I've been going regularly after trying other spas in the area.  I'd like to see them do well.



Are there any spa treatments for kids?  DD and I were just talkng about trying a Disney spa.  The one at SSR has "My First Spa Experiences" for ages 4-12.  DD is 8, so she would be a good age for it if it was offered at VB.


----------



## MI mom of 3

disneydreaming92701 said:
			
		

> We are considering vb after a cruise so nice to see reports.




It's one of my very favorite places!   This was the first time we just stayed at Vero without a Disney trip too.  Although I couldn't resist a small side trip.  One day we had had enough sun so headed over to Downtown Disney for a little Disney fix.  Had dinner at Trail's End then watched Wishes from the observation deck of Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## chepic

sarahk0204 said:


> Are there any spa treatments for kids?  DD and I were just talkng about trying a Disney spa.  The one at SSR has "My First Spa Experiences" for ages 4-12.  DD is 8, so she would be a good age for it if it was offered at VB.



I believe there were a few.....pedicure/manicure type things.

che


----------



## floridafam

The spa offers a facial, massage, manicure and pedicure for kids ages 4-12.   I'm here with DD 13 now.  She's getting a spa service.


----------



## sarahk0204

chepic said:


> I believe there were a few.....pedicure/manicure type things.
> 
> che





floridafam said:


> The spa offers a facial, massage, manicure and pedicure for kids ages 4-12.   I'm here with DD 13 now.  She's getting a spa service.



Thank you!  We just may try something when we are here for NYE, schedule permitting. Yay!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

bobbiwoz said:


> Yikes!  I'm surprised that I have that much to say!



Actually, this might be a quiet year for you   August is when I start looking for the next VB thread manager and really start paying attention to these numbers.

So, that said, I am officially kicking-off the search for the next person to moderate the thread.  I feel it is very important to have new blood, new ideas, new fun.  I haven't been very new this time around.  Need help.

It really is as easy as copying and pasting the current thread and making corrections, changes, and additions as desired.

Anybody have any interest?  If someone doesn't step up... I will have to let the thread die.  Threat, threat, threat....


----------



## sarahk0204

sarahk0204 said:


> Are there any spa treatments for kids?  DD and I were just talkng about trying a Disney spa.  The one at SSR has "My First Spa Experiences" for ages 4-12.  DD is 8, so she would be a good age for it if it was offered at VB.



Thanks for the replies!

I asked this on a VB facebook fan page, and I was directed to this:

http://advc.disney.go.com/media//dvc_v0302/languagespecific/eng/member/resorts/verobeach/Vero_Spa_Revised_2011.pdf

Lots of good info!


----------



## lts862

Thank you for posting this.  We will be arriving this weekend for a relaxing getaway.  This will definitely help!





sarahk0204 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I asked this on a VB facebook fan page, and I was directed to this:
> 
> http://advc.disney.go.com/media//dvc_v0302/languagespecific/eng/member/resorts/verobeach/Vero_Spa_Revised_2011.pdf
> 
> Lots of good info!


----------



## lts862

lts862 said:


> Thank you for posting this.  We will be arriving this weekend for a relaxing getaway.  This will definitely help!




BLAH!!!!!...and now there is Issac to think about.  Wish I had a crystal ball to know if we should have an alternate plan and head to Orlando on Sunday.      If we cancelled part of our Vero trip, the points would be placed into holding and we could use them immediately at another resort, right?  Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## floridafam

Its862,
Call MS and see what they suggest.  Maybe they can work something out.


----------



## mrebuck

sarahk0204 said:


> Are there any spa treatments for kids?  DD and I were just talkng about trying a Disney spa.  The one at SSR has "My First Spa Experiences" for ages 4-12.  DD is 8, so she would be a good age for it if it was offered at VB.



They do have tween treatments for that age group.  We were just there last week and my DD10 had a tween massage, while my DD12 had a tween facial (I think each was $65).  I had to be in the room while they were getting their treatments - they put my DD's in adjacent rooms that had a retractable door, so I was able to sit with both at the same time.  Both girls loved their treatments.

They also offer ice cream manis and pedis (around $35/40) that include ice cream at the end.  Neither of my girls opted for those, though, so I can't give you a review on them. 

I had a Vichy shower treatment.  It was wonderful.  This was our second annual trip to the Vero spa and I'm sure we'll be back again next year. 

Oh, and all spa services for DVC are 20% off through Labor Day.  Enjoy!


----------



## lovin'fl

Just got back from 4 nights at VB and then 2 nights at Universal Hard Rock Hotel.  It was a good trip and my family (me, DH, DS-15 and twin DDs-13) had fun (most of the time).  Here are some positives and negatives.

Positives: 
1- Clean, up-kept and beautiful resort.  
2- relaxing/peaceful...quiet beach area...not commercialized 
3- nice food choices on resort (poolside counter, the Green Room and Shutters...had lots of good stuff to eat and drink).
4- quick walk to pool or beach
5- nice mild waves (good for me, but a negative for my kids)
6- blue-ish water
7- breezy and not too hot
8- lovely 2BR just as I requested (top floor in building 15) with wonderful view

Negatives: 
1- giant spider (size of my entire hand...no lie) decided to get into nook on our van (parked in garage).  We noticed it the morning we checked out and had to drive 1 hour and 40 minutes to Universal...my DDs did not want to get in and were a bit freaked out.  I sprayed him with bug spray with deet and he went into van sliding door which put my DD into hysterics (and I wasn't so cool headed either)...was interested as we sat there trying to get him...I thought I saw him curl up and fall, but we never could find him.  I am still creeped out about it.
2- long drive from MD (MD beaches suck, but there are perfectly fine beaches a bit closer like in NC, SC and GA...we like Tybee Island).
3- not much for teens to do...good place for younger kids (lots of activities for younger kids)
4- had to use key to get in/out of pool area and beach...was a pain when your hands were full and they were full most of the time (with beach gear)
5- ocean water was very chilly
6- could not go on beach at night (because of turtles, which I understand, but we like to walk on the beach at night)
7- had to drive a good way to get to anything...nothing real close by
8- lots of greenery that blocked view of beach/ocean and held critters (like our spider friend)...stepped on many snails at night...:-(
9- we had TIW card and they would have to get a manager to approve discount on every food order...would have to wait (not too long but would hold up the line at the counter).
Editied to add 10- internet from room was difficult to get online and stay online and was SLOW.

We're glad we went, but it's not something we NEED to do again and we certainly won't drive down just for VB nor will we ever need to spend more than 3 nights there (a week would be way too long).  It was nice that we added on a few days at Universal and we stopped at Daytona beach on the way down to VB.  We spent a few hours checking out Daytona (and spent the night in Port Orange) and it made the drive to VB easier and more pleasant. Then, DH made us leave Universal yesterday and drive all the way back home...that was a hellacious ride and I WON'T do it again.


----------



## Pete W.

lovin'fl said:


> 5- ocean water was very chilly
> 6- could not go on beach at night (because of turtles, which I understand, but we like to walk on the beach at night)



Wow, ocean very chilly in August?  Current Vero Beach forecast says ocean temp is 81 degrees.

Does anyone know if beach is closed at night throughout the year, or only during certain months?  We're going next March and would like to walk the beach at night.


----------



## floridafam

The water has been chilly lately.  It does seem strange.


----------



## lovin'fl

Another positive...the fabulous sunrise as seen from our balcony.  The black blur is a dragonfly.


----------



## chepic

Pete W. said:


> Wow, ocean very chilly in August?  Current Vero Beach forecast says ocean temp is 81 degrees.
> 
> Does anyone know if beach is closed at night throughout the year, or only during certain months?  We're going next March and would like to walk the beach at night.



We were there 2nd weekend in August and the water was very refreshing...found the pool water to be too warm to cool off from the heat of the day.

They only close off during turtle season....summer....from what I understand.  We have been there during other seasons and walked the beach without any issues.  Also walked it every morning before sunrise without any issues.  You just have to respect the turtles.  

che


----------



## lovin'fl

I also forgot to mention that there is lots of chair hogging (you know this term if you cruise) by the pool.  What's up with that?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lovin'fl said:


> I also forgot to mention that there is lots of chair hogging (you know this term if you cruise) by the pool.  What's up with that?



I'm guessing you're talking about people who come out early and put towels and such on the chairs to RESERVE them.  A special pet peeve of mine.

Unfortunately, the key to the pool is necessary.  There is a public entrance to the beach on the north side of the resort and people tend to find their way in.  Even with the key system.

The beach is not actually closed at night.  Just can't use lights to see your way.   I broke my big toe one year accidentally kicking a huge rock on the beach.  This is not a DVC rule (Disney has no rights on the beach, it is public domain).

Sorry about the spider.  Never seen one that big there.  I've seen them that big here in VA, and black widows multiple times.  There should be a special island where all the spiders can go to live in harmony.

Love your sunrise shot... what is that in the water?


----------



## Starr W.

lovin'fl said:


> I also forgot to mention that there is lots of chair hogging (you know this term if you cruise) by the pool.  What's up with that?



 When we were at VB last year for spring break, we stayed in the one Beach Cottage near the pool. Yep there are the chair hogs and there were a small group every morning waiting for rope drop at the pool. These were professionals, not only did they bring the towels, but coolers and anything else you would need for a day at the pool.


----------



## tchrrx

I am headed to Vero in May for my first trip!  Yeah!

We are planning on renting a car, spending a few days at Vero, then driving to port for a cruise.  Someone recommended just paying to park the rental and then driving back to the airport.  What do you all think?

Also, what airport would you recommend?


----------



## Starr W.

tchrrx said:


> I am headed to Vero in May for my first trip!  Yeah!
> 
> We are planning on renting a car, spending a few days at Vero, then driving to port for a cruise.  Someone recommended just paying to park the rental and then driving back to the airport.  What do you all think?
> 
> Also, what airport would you recommend?



We usually fly into MCO for our VB trips, more flights than West Palm Beach. If I was cruising out of PC, I would fly into MCO.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

I'm not sure if I shared our dates for next summer or not. I checked the roll call and we aren't there, so I'm guessing I didn't.

I'm so excited that we were able to book a Beach Cottage for the nights of June 15/19th! 
This will be our third trip to Vero. 
We were there this past June and were "lucky" enough to experience tropical storm Debbie during our visit. 
We were able to spend a bit of time on the beach and at the pool, but for the most part it was a wash with all the rain.
Oh well, it was better than being in Kansas!


----------



## tchrrx

I didn't realize there was a roll call.     We (3 of us) will be there May 22-May 25.


----------



## PammyK

Doing laundry so I can pack for my end of summer trip to Vero.  Heading down on Friday after work.  Gonna rock with Orange Avenue at Captain Hiram's Friday night and then just relax at the beach for the rest of the week.  Can't wait!


----------



## Murron

PammyK said:


> Doing laundry so I can pack for my end of summer trip to Vero.  Heading down on Friday after work.  Gonna rock with Orange Avenue at Captain Hiram's Friday night and then just relax at the beach for the rest of the week.  Can't wait!



<3 Captain Hirams!   Have fun!!!!!


----------



## ree123

Geesh ! We booked 8 days at Vero for our Easter Break  . We have four to add to roll call- March 28-April 4. OVIR is what we were able to grab with our use year 2012 without dipping into 2013. We have a few points left over.... Guess we will sneak down to AKV/SSR  sometime within next few months . Anyway, quick question . My college age DD wants to fly down for a quick two night stay with us . Has anyone used a blow up mattress in that type of room ? We would deflate it in the AM and store it . I'm sure I'll have tons of questions within the next 7 mos. Thanks in advance !


----------



## DisDaydreamer

wigdoutdismom said:


> I'm not sure if I shared our dates for next summer or not. I checked the roll call and we aren't there, so I'm guessing I didn't.



You're on the roll call   Just have to go to the bottom of the list to see the 2013 dates.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Just checked in today for the first visit here.  Gorgeous resort.  We're in block 12 on the 3rd floor, thanks to this thread for knowing which building to request.  I'm sitting on the bed at the moment and can see the ocean.  Does it get any better than this?


----------



## bobbiwoz

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Just checked in today for the first visit here.  Gorgeous resort.  We're in block 12 on the 3rd floor, thanks to this thread for knowing which building to request.  I'm sitting on the bed at the moment and can see the ocean.  Does it get any better than this?



That's great!!! Someone asked about a tornado in the area.  Was there any signs of one?  Another person mentioned that it was west of I95.

Bobbi


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Not that we've seen although they have moved the 8.30pm movie into community hall tonight because of inclement weather.  We just walked back to our room and it was still with no rain.


----------



## floridafam

I believe the tornado was in south vero.  There was quite a bit of flooding in various parts of Vero. The weather was horrible yesterday.


----------



## ree123

OK so I changed up our VB trip a little bit. We now have 2 Inn rooms from March 28-April 3. my college DD wants to come the whole time now , and a few of our dates there are no 1 bedrooms. I was able to purchase a couple 1 time use points so no borrowing  . Question- in my request I asked for adjoining rooms. How many sets are there in the Inn? Is there a map of Inn rooms ? Worried about having the kids far...Thanks!


----------



## fivetexans

Please add to the roll call... reservations for 2 from 12/7/12 - 12/10/12.

This is our first time visit and will be celebrating out 24th anniversary! 


Four quick questions as well:

1) Any chance of turtle activity this late in the year? Maybe a late hatching???

2) I can't imagine it would be too crowded in early December, but didn't know if anyone else had ever been to VB at this time and can remember if it was crowded??

3) Are other local activities, like the River Cruise to see the dolphins or anything like that still going on? If so, is there a website I can check that out?

4) I wasn't planning on making any dining reservations for some of the VB restaurants... assuming it won't be crowded and there will only be two of us. Is that an okay line of thinking? I am wanting to just relax and be flexible while I'm there, and not worry about a schedule.

Thanks!! Looking forward to it.

Rich


----------



## bobbiwoz

fivetexans said:


> Please add to the roll call... reservations for 2 from 12/7/12 - 12/10/12.
> 
> This is our first time visit and will be celebrating out 24th anniversary!
> 
> 
> Four quick questions as well:
> 
> 1) Any chance of turtle activity this late in the year? Maybe a late hatching???
> 
> 2) I can't imagine it would be too crowded in early December, but didn't know if anyone else had ever been to VB at this time and can remember if it was crowded??
> 
> 3) Are other local activities, like the River Cruise to see the dolphins or anything like that still going on? If so, is there a website I can check that out?
> 
> 4) I wasn't planning on making any dining reservations for some of the VB restaurants... assuming it won't be crowded and there will only be two of us. Is that an okay line of thinking? I am wanting to just relax and be flexible while I'm there, and not worry about a schedule.
> 
> Thanks!! Looking forward to it.
> 
> Rich



#3  I did a dolphin river cruise in January through the Environmental Learning Center.
http://discoverelc.org/


----------



## mini one

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Just checked in today for the first visit here.  Gorgeous resort.  We're in block 12 on the 3rd floor, thanks to this thread for knowing which building to request.  I'm sitting on the bed at the moment and can see the ocean.  Does it get any better than this?



Spending our last night in Saratoga before moving on to Vero for 10 nights. I hope we are lucky to get an ocean room too. We will look out for you as we are also from Milton Keynes


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Good luck with the view. Tomorrow is our last day so may catch you depending on what time you arrive.  Were a family of 4, including a very loud 9 year old boy and a stereotypically sulky 16 year old girl who looks like me but is blonde and taller!

There are quite a few British accents around the pool at the moment.  Have a good trip down fellow Milton Keynes


----------



## Murron

ree123 said:


> OK so I changed up our VB trip a little bit. We now have 2 Inn rooms from March 28-April 3. my college DD wants to come the whole time now , and a few of our dates there are no 1 bedrooms. I was able to purchase a couple 1 time use points so no borrowing  . Question- in my request I asked for adjoining rooms. How many sets are there in the Inn? Is there a map of Inn rooms ? Worried about having the kids far...Thanks!



I can't answer your question, although we've been at the Inn several times.   I did want to mention that you should also request a room that has an "open" patio.   Some of the Inn's patios are completely closed in so you have to stand to see the ocean while the others have open slats, so you can see when you sit down.  Enjoy !!!  I love Vero!!


----------



## PammyK

Packing up to arrive tomorrow.  First time leaving directly from work and thinking of taking the FL Turnpike rather than heading north to then go south.  Also considering taking 192 but concerned about all the lights and congestion going through Kissimmee and St. Cloud.  Has anyone done either of these routes?


----------



## KathyK

We have connecting rooms right now at the Inn.  My in laws are next door and my kids, husband, and I are in this room.  Having the door between the two has made it very convenient.  IDK how many sets of these there are, but all I did was to make a request when I booked, and this is what we were assigned.



ree123 said:


> OK so I changed up our VB trip a little bit. We now have 2 Inn rooms from March 28-April 3. my college DD wants to come the whole time now , and a few of our dates there are no 1 bedrooms. I was able to purchase a couple 1 time use points so no borrowing  . Question- in my request I asked for adjoining rooms. How many sets are there in the Inn? Is there a map of Inn rooms ? Worried about having the kids far...Thanks!


----------



## mazoo77

We visited Vero Beach last June and reserved 2 OVIR.  I let the CM know at the time of the reservation we wanted to be close and we received 2 connecting rooms.  The rooms were on the 4th floor, think 2411 and 2412.  Great rooms with nice ocean view.  It was also very convenient to the washer/dryers which are on the 4th floor.  The elevator was a little slow at times but no biggie, I wasn't in a hurry. 

I love this resort and can't wait to go back this June.  We plan to spend more time in Vero this trip and a little less at WDW.

Enjoy you planning.


----------



## karebear06

I may have missed this somewhere, but does anyone have a link for the newsletter you get when you check in that has the activities and tours listed, etc.  Also, do most people bring their own beach chairs or rent them there.  Do you bring your own towels or use theirs?

Thanks!
1st visit


----------



## tikimimi

karebear06 said:


> I may have missed this somewhere, but does anyone have a link for the newsletter you get when you check in that has the activities and tours listed, etc. Also, do most people bring their own beach chairs or rent them there. Do you bring your own towels or use theirs?
> 
> Thanks!
> 1st visit


 
They have towels for you to use - 4 toa room usually - and you can trade them at Eb and Flo's whenever you need a dry one. We always  budget in the padded loungers and umbrella but a lot of folks bring their own chairs. We were there in June, and there ewre very few rental chairs that went unrented each day. At the same time, there were folks who brought their own too. We like renting because they're so comfortable; when astorm blows up, we don't have to grab them and run; and because rentals get the nice spots - they won't let non-renters put their chairs where rentals go, but you can add your own to rentals if you're renting. I don't think I kept my Playful Pasttimes, but I'll look.


----------



## kdzgon

karebear06 said:


> I may have missed this somewhere, but does anyone have a link for the newsletter you get when you check in that has the activities and tours listed, etc.  Also, do most people bring their own beach chairs or rent them there.  Do you bring your own towels or use theirs?
> 
> Thanks!
> 1st visit



We are here now, so I will bring mine home and scan it for you - just give me a couple of days to get it done. 

BTW, I posted this elsewhere, but for those traveling to Vero Beach, please note Shutters is closing for lunch Sept 30 (Oct 1?). The Green Cabin Room will get an expanded menu, incl some current Shutters' lunch items. As of right now, this is not just a seasonal change.


----------



## EWL

karebear06 said:


> I may have missed this somewhere, but does anyone have a link for the newsletter you get when you check in that has the activities and tours listed, etc.  Also, do most people bring their own beach chairs or rent them there.  Do you bring your own towels or use theirs?
> 
> Thanks!
> 1st visit



Here's ours from when we were there in early August... 






[/url]
VBeach 2 3 by ewl930, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
VBeach 2 2 by ewl930, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## karebear06

Thanks for the replies on the towels and Playful Pastimes.  I notice everything is pretty much geared for kids.  Can anyone recommend anything for adults?  Do they have any special tours?  Anything with sea turtles the end of October?  We will just be there on Saturday and Sunday

Thanks


----------



## PammyK

karebear06 said:


> Thanks for the replies on the towels and Playful Pastimes.  I notice everything is pretty much geared for kids.  Can anyone recommend anything for adults?  Do they have any special tours?  Anything with sea turtles the end of October?  We will just be there on Saturday and Sunday
> 
> Thanks


There aren't a whole lot of adult-exclusive or adult-oriented activities, however, adults are welcome to participate in most of the crafting activities even if there is a minimum age listed.  We almost did Mickey plates yesterday but got distracted and forgot to sign up.  Also, I think they figure that we adults are probably better at entertaining ourselves than the kids are.  

If you'll only be there for 2 nights, I'd just relax and enjoy time on the beach and by the pool.  The Lobby Concierge can give you some information on outside entertainment and activities such as taking a boat tour of the Indian River Lagoon, visiting the McKee Botanical Gardens or checking out one of the two local treasure museums.  In the evening, if you choose not to dine on property, check with concierge Marilyn for some great dining recommendations.  

Sea turtle season will be mostly over by the end of October, though there might be a few late nests still waiting to hatch.  We did see a couple large turtles out in the water off the resort's beach earlier this week so they might produce a few new nests too.  We actually go to see a newly hatched Loggerhead nest get inventoried early this morning.  Later, our Animal Programs Cast Member stopped on her way back and had 2 Green Turtle hatchlings that she found when inventorying another nest.  They had apparently gotten stuck in an air pocket when the other hatchlings boiled out and she found them as she was digging out the nest.  She was going to keep them safe during the day and release them tonight at about 9pm to give them the best chances for survival.  If you're lucky, you might get to experience something like that.


----------



## dreamlinda

karebear06 said:


> Thanks for the replies on the towels and Playful Pastimes.  I notice everything is pretty much geared for kids.  Can anyone recommend anything for adults?  Do they have any special tours?  Anything with sea turtles the end of October?  We will just be there on Saturday and Sunday
> 
> Thanks



My husband and I have enjoyed several visits and found the area very interesting for "adult only" couples.  One thing we did that we both really enjoyed was biking on the Jungle Trail up to Pelican Island.  They can give you directions when you rent the bikes.  There is also a tour that goes up on some days, but you really can do it on your own.  And, the SPA is always nice...  If your DVC ask about a discount


----------



## Homemom

Thanks to the Southwest airfare special yesterday we were able to move our trip up!  We're now going in less than 2 weeks! (and we saved $500!!!). We'll be there Sept 19-26.  My DD3 remembers going last year and how the beach was almost unwalkable due to all the seaweed.  Can anyone who's been lately tell me if there's a lot of seaweed right now or not.  TIA!


----------



## Tink316

Just a few questions about VB before our first trip...27 days and counting! 

1) Can you rent beach chairs/unbrellas by the week or is it daily only?
2) Is there a grocery store close by so we can do some shopping?
3) Is there a beach store nearby?  Thinking we might buy inexpensive boogie board for our DS as well as chairs if we can find them cheap...and pass on when we leave.

Thanks to all who have posted before.  Although I haven't read all 57 pages of this board, I've read through quite a bit and gotten a lot of great info!!


----------



## monarchsfan16

Tink316 said:


> Just a few questions about VB before our first trip...27 days and counting!
> 
> 1) Can you rent beach chairs/unbrellas by the week or is it daily only?
> 2) Is there a grocery store close by so we can do some shopping?
> 3) Is there a beach store nearby?  Thinking we might buy inexpensive boogie board for our DS as well as chairs if we can find them cheap...and pass on when we leave.
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted before.  Although I haven't read all 57 pages of this board, I've read through quite a bit and gotten a lot of great info!!



I think it was about 8 miles to Publix from the resort. 12 to Super Walmart. They're both on route 1 (Super Walmart is a bit further down, but on the same side of the road as Publix). I would think you could get some chairs and boogie boards at Walmart. Both stores are VERY easy to find.


----------



## mini one

Homemom said:


> Thanks to the Southwest airfare special yesterday we were able to move our trip up!  We're now going in less than 2 weeks! (and we saved $500!!!). We'll be there Sept 19-26.  My DD3 remembers going last year and how the beach was almost unwalkable due to all the seaweed.  Can anyone who's been lately tell me if there's a lot of seaweed right now or not.  TIA!



We are here now and while there is a little seaweed in the water the beach is clear and we have had a fantastic time in the waves

We are in villa 12 on the top floor with a great sea view, there is a great pile of beach chairs and boogie boards downstairs that previous guests have left and we have been using while we are here so check the villas when you arrive before going and buying more

Yesterday we went on an amazing boat tour with Capt Christy Cruising. $40 per person for 21/2hrs around the Indian river. Capt Christy was fantastic with her local knowledge and we saw dolphins with their babies, stingrays and a manatee along with loads of different birds. She took loads of photos while we were out and has just delivered us a cd to the hotel with all the pictures. Would definitely recommend this trip


----------



## Homemom

mini one said:


> We are here now and while there is a little seaweed in the water the beach is clear and we have had a fantastic time in the waves
> 
> We are in villa 12 on the top floor with a great sea view, there is a great pile of beach chairs and boogie boards downstairs that previous guests have left and we have been using while we are here so check the villas when you arrive before going and buying more
> 
> Yesterday we went on an amazing boat tour with Capt Christy Cruising. $40 per person for 21/2hrs around the Indian river. Capt Christy was fantastic with her local knowledge and we saw dolphins with their babies, stingrays and a manatee along with loads of different birds. She took loads of photos while we were out and has just delivered us a cd to the hotel with all the pictures. Would definitely recommend this trip



Thank you, we will look into the boat tour for sure!


----------



## PammyK

Tink316 said:


> Just a few questions about VB before our first trip...27 days and counting!
> 
> 1) Can you rent beach chairs/unbrellas by the week or is it daily only?
> 2) Is there a grocery store close by so we can do some shopping?
> 3) Is there a beach store nearby?  Thinking we might buy inexpensive boogie board for our DS as well as chairs if we can find them cheap...and pass on when we leave.
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted before.  Although I haven't read all 57 pages of this board, I've read through quite a bit and gotten a lot of great info!!


 
There are no weekly rates for the beach chair/umbrella rentals.  However, if you let the guys at the rental company know you'll want the same set up all week, they'll usually have your spot ready to go every morning when you get to the beach.  
  Nearest real grocery store is Publix on US1.  From the resort, go over the causeway and turn right to head north on US1. Publix will be about a mile or so up on your left.  It should be the first traffic light you hit after you get on US1.  There is a small liquor store at the same location if you need to pick up any bottles for your visit but be prepared for a fairly limited selection.  If you are coming from WDW/MCO, there is also a Publix at the intersection of 512 and 510 that you could visit.  Then you'd just exit the parking lot by making a left onto 510 and taking that all the way over the causeway to A1A.  
  There is a beach store on US1 about a block north of the Wabasso Causeway.  It is just past the Burger King.  Haven't gone in there but they seem to have a lot of stuff just looking in their windows.  However, the CVS store on the SW corner of the US1/CR-510 intersection has a large selection of boogie boards and other beach supplies.  You could still go all the way up to Walmart in Sebastian but I really don't see the need
to go that far north when the CVS and the beach shop are both much closer to the resort.


----------



## Tink316

Thanks monarchsfan16 and PammyK! 

Still deciding if we will fly in MCO or MLB... will all come down to the rates.  We've been watching and haven't hit the "buy" button yet.   

Cannot wait...  25 and counting! 


T


----------



## floridafam

Obama is in town.  There's about 200 sheriff deputies between 95 and the mall. Helicopters are flying everywhere.  Maybe he's on his way to the resort.


----------



## IggyLans

Spring Break/Easter 2013!  March26-April2!  Cannot wait!


----------



## scootert

I just looked at the website for Hale's Grove and it looks like the retail stores in Wabasso and Vero are closed for remodeling... can anyone confirm?   Thanks


----------



## magicmommy

I just called to confirm and was told they plan to open around October 15th. Whew! We arrive in Vero on the 14th so as long as they open before we head beck to WDW on the 19th I'll be all set.


----------



## elleinad16

Just wanted to share that I had a great 1st visit at Vero Beach last week! 

Everything from the beach, pool, restaurants, villas, cast members, were all AMAZING! 
My family and I had the time of our lives...and it is the only vacation location that my mother has asked to do a repeat trip for. 

Thanks for sharing all the info and recommendations in this thread--It was all very useful. 

And if anyone here would like to read more about our Vero Beach trip, here is the link: Let's Try Something New...Florida's Treasure Coast?: A Vero Beach TR!


----------



## jjk3

jjk3 said:


> I just booked out family's first trip to Vero Beach!!  We are all extremely excited.
> 
> We will be in an OVIR from September 29 to October 5 (staying the night of Oct. 5 in Orlando due to an early morning flight).
> 
> This thread has been a great source of information.  Thanks everyone for their willingness to share!
> 
> As I mentioned, we have an early flight out on Saturday, October 6.  However, I just realized that there is a MNSSHP on Friday, October 5!  We may have to change plans - leave Vero Beach at lunchtime, stay at WDW on Friday night, and attend the party.  We'll have to wait and see.  My wife made me promise no WDW on this trip.  We just got back a week ago from nine nights and are not supposed to go back until 2014.    We are planning on HHI next summer instead.  But we had such a blast at last year's MNSSHP (our first), I may be able to convince her.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Regardless, can't wait for our trip to VB in October!



Not a big deal, but I noticed I was not on the roster so I thought I would update as we have a slight change of plans - we will be there for our first trip to VB from 9/29 through 10/4.  We are heading up to WDW for two night to catch a MNSSHP.

Can't wait - less than two weeks!


----------



## floridafam

Can you buy park tickets at Vero?

Thanks


----------



## dreamlinda

floridafam said:


> Can you buy park tickets at Vero?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, in the gift shop.  We did last year so am guessing it's still possible.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

jjk3 said:


> Not a big deal, but I noticed I was not on the roster so I thought I would update as we have a slight change of plans - we will be there for our first trip to VB from 9/29 through 10/4.  We are heading up to WDW for two night to catch a MNSSHP.
> 
> Can't wait - less than two weeks!



Got you on the Roll Call... sorry I missed you.


----------



## Homemom

We leave tomorrow!  I'm too excited and can't wait to get on beach!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Homemom said:


> We leave tomorrow!  I'm too excited and can't wait to get on beach!



Have a wonderful time


----------



## Homemom

After several delays we finally checked in at 11 pm last night. Had an empty beach this morning and the pool all to ourselves.  The weather is gorgeous, one week won't be enough!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Homemom said:


> After several delays we finally checked in at 11 pm last night. Had an empty beach this morning and the pool all to ourselves.  The weather is gorgeous, one week won't be enough!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

We are taking our first trip to Disney's Vero Beach in a few weeks and noticed that they accept the TIW discount at their restaurants.  I have to renew mine.  Does anyone know if I can renew it at Vero?  We will be going to Disney after a week at Vero and I know I don't have time to renew by mail.


----------



## belleandmaddysmom

Can anyone recommend who whe should book an Airboat tour through? I have seen several different options, but wanted some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## dwelty

Hi everybody, first of all I would like to thank everyone for all of their great posts! We will be arriving Sunday for our first ever trip to Vero Beach.  I have a question for the group.  We live in Southern California and my 22 year old son is an avid surfer.  He surfs often in San Diego and has also surfed in Hawaii.  He would really like the opportunity to be able to surf a little while we are the, but I have some questions.  First of all where can he rent a surf board, and second, would it really be worth it? Do people often surf in that area or are the waves too small to make it enjoyable?  Any advice would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## tikimimi

dwelty said:


> Hi everybody, first of all I would like to thank everyone for all of their great posts! We will be arriving Sunday for our first ever trip to Vero Beach. I have a question for the group. We live in Southern California and my 22 year old son is an avid surfer. He surfs often in San Diego and has also surfed in Hawaii. He would really like the opportunity to be able to surf a little while we are the, but I have some questions. First of all where can he rent a surf board, and second, would it really be worth it? Do people often surf in that area or are the waves too small to make it enjoyable? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


 
Havign never surfed in CA, I have to say - I have seen plenty of surfers in the area when we have visited, but in my mind, what I picture as surfing in CA and see in movies - I don't think he'd be happy surfing there. I could be wrong, but... Many moons ago I learned to surf in the Atlantic - just further north - and it was great for someone learning because the waes were small. If you're lucky enough to catch a storm offshore, they get bigger, but really, I can't imagine he'd find the waves there satisfying. Nearby you'll find - http://surf-n-style.com/Board-Rental-Wabasso-Beach-Shop.html  and this site might be helpful - http://www.verobeach.com/surfing.html


----------



## dwelty

tikimimi said:
			
		

> Havign never surfed in CA, I have to say - I have seen plenty of surfers in the area when we have visited, but in my mind, what I picture as surfing in CA and see in movies - I don't think he'd be happy surfing there. I could be wrong, but... Many moons ago I learned to surf in the Atlantic - just further north - and it was great for someone learning because the waes were small. If you're lucky enough to catch a storm offshore, they get bigger, but really, I can't imagine he'd find the waves there satisfying. Nearby you'll find - http://surf-n-style.com/Board-Rental-Wabasso-Beach-Shop.html  and this site might be helpful - http://www.verobeach.com/surfing.html



thanks for the quick feedback!  I will save the surf shop link, and let him evaluate the waves when he gets there and he can decide.  I would rather save the rental fee if the waves are not to his liking.


----------



## PammyK

dwelty said:


> Hi everybody, first of all I would like to thank everyone for all of their great posts! We will be arriving Sunday for our first ever trip to Vero Beach.  I have a question for the group.  We live in Southern California and my 22 year old son is an avid surfer.  He surfs often in San Diego and has also surfed in Hawaii.  He would really like the opportunity to be able to surf a little while we are the, but I have some questions.  First of all where can he rent a surf board, and second, would it really be worth it? Do people often surf in that area or are the waves too small to make it enjoyable?  Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks!



The waves tend to be pretty small, though when I was there during the week of Labor Day we had some pretty nice waves toward the end of the week.  One of the problems though, at least in my mind, is that the waves near the resort tend to form and break pretty close to shore so even when the waves are bigger, they're not always great for surfing.  However, there seemed to be a nice sandbar about 200 yards or so south of the resort that created some nice offshore waves and attracted several surfers.  In addition, there always seem to be at least a couple surfers trying to catch a few waves at the Wabasso public (guarded) beach just north of the resort.


----------



## Pig Pen

I just booked a last minute trip for this week - check-in on Thursday 9/27, check-out on Saturday 9/29 (wanted to stay until Sunday, but no DVC rooms are available Sat night).

VB is my home resort but it's only my 2nd visit there.  Had to use up 8 hours of vacation time before Oct 1 so it was a great excuse to go to the beach!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pig Pen said:


> I just booked a last minute trip for this week - check-in on Thursday 9/27, check-out on Saturday 9/29 (wanted to stay until Sunday, but no DVC rooms are available Sat night).
> 
> VB is my home resort but it's only my 2nd visit there.  Had to use up 8 hours of vacation time before Oct 1 so it was a great excuse to go to the beach!



Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Homemom

Leaving today . But, it was a great week!    Heading to BLT and MNSSHP tonight!


----------



## Tink316

When I made our reservation, I had requested specific buildings and rooms, if available.  (I realize requests are just that - and not guaranteed).

That said, do you think it's best to check in when we get to the resort - to see if we can get the requested rooms...or if we check-in online do we have just as good a chance for the requested rooms.

This is our first time at VB so not sure what's the best thing to do.  When we go to WDW, we usually use the online check-in and have never had any issues.

Thanks!!

Only 9 more days!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Tink316 said:


> When I made our reservation, I had requested specific buildings and rooms, if available.  (I realize requests are just that - and not guaranteed).
> 
> That said, do you think it's best to check in when we get to the resort - to see if we can get the requested rooms...or if we check-in online do we have just as good a chance for the requested rooms.
> 
> This is our first time at VB so not sure what's the best thing to do.  When we go to WDW, we usually use the online check-in and have never had any issues.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Only 9 more days!!



I really like to go up to the desk to check in. You can let the CM know what you are hoping for in the way of room request....


----------



## Tink316

wigdoutdismom said:


> I really like to go up to the desk to check in. You can let the CM know what you are hoping for in the way of room request....



Thanks!  I'm going to take your advice...can't wait to let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## JMTStone

Add us on the list AGAIN.  We return to Vero on 4/26/2013 - 5/1/2013 before we go down to Miami to board the Wonder.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## floridafam

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2012/sep/26/surfer-bit-shark-sebatian-inlet-state-park/


----------



## sarahk0204

Ouch!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sarahk0204 said:


> Ouch!



Hadn't understood the post until I read the story!


----------



## n2mm

We are thinking of taking a day trip to visit VB during our next WDW trip (in 2 weeks).  The family wants to visit in the future (May 2013), so since we (just the 2 of us right now) are in WDW for 2 weeks starting Oct. 12, we are/were thinking of driving to VB for the day.  We thought we would have a nice lunch (recommendations please) and visit the beach area.  I did see on the DVC website that pool hopping is allowed, though not sure if we want to do that, but might pack our suits anyhow.  Has anyone done this recently?  Should we bring beach towels?  We will be staying at the BWV, so we can prove we are WDW guest.  Can we access the beach?  Since this next trip is a long one, we certainly have the time to visit.  I tried to read this thread, but it's huge and it seems almost everyone loves their stay here.


----------



## Tink316

While we are at VB (Oct 8), DH and will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary. Would like to surprise him with a nice dinner by ourselves. Since the family will be with us, he won't be expecting anything.

This is our first trip to VB so not too familiar with the area.  We have been to Sebastian once and went to Capt Hiram's.  So would like to try a new place either on property or in a nearby town.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Tink316 said:


> While we are at VB (Oct 8), DH and will celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary. Would like to surprise him with a nice dinner by ourselves. Since the family will be with us, he won't be expecting anything.
> 
> This is our first trip to VB so not too familiar with the area.  We have been to Sebastian once and went to Capt Hiram's.  So would like to try a new place either on property or in a nearby town.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



We really enjoy "Ocean Grill". IF you decide to go for dinner, go early. We usually show up and get our names on the list 30 minutes prior to opening and then shop around in their gift shop. We also ask for a window seat. They have a crab augratin that is to die for! They also have a yummy selection of desserts.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

n2mm said:


> We are thinking of taking a day trip to visit VB during our next WDW trip (in 2 weeks).  The family wants to visit in the future (May 2013), so since we (just the 2 of us right now) are in WDW for 2 weeks starting Oct. 12, we are/were thinking of driving to VB for the day.  We thought we would have a nice lunch (recommendations please) and visit the beach area.  I did see on the DVC website that pool hopping is allowed, though not sure if we want to do that, but might pack our suits anyhow.  Has anyone done this recently?  Should we bring beach towels?  We will be staying at the BWV, so we can prove we are WDW guest.  Can we access the beach?  Since this next trip is a long one, we certainly have the time to visit.  I tried to read this thread, but it's huge and it seems almost everyone loves their stay here.



I think I would call the resort directly and ask if you can access their beach. Like the pool, you must have a key card to unlock the gate. 
As for lunch, I would say "Squid Lips". Very casual atmosphere and on the water....


----------



## backyardponder

No problem accessing the beach.  The same key card works for both the pool and beach gates.


----------



## Alysa

My husband is sitting here beside the fire place thinking of making s'mores so he can practice for Vero. Does anyone remember the resort record? Was it 26?


----------



## backyardponder

Heading to VB May 2 - 7 withour DGS who will be 4 then.  It will be our 4th visit to VB.

John


----------



## Traveler14

A new post from Disney Parks Blog states "Disney’s Animal Programs team members have marked and monitored 1,381 loggerhead sea turtle nests, 220 green sea turtle nests, and 11 leatherback sea turtle nests so far during the 2012 nesting season, which ends in late October."

I am so grateful to have witnessed this program first hand. What a wonderful experience!! 

For the full article: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-nests-hatch-near-disneys-vero-beach-resort/


----------



## Traveler14

As of Oct. 1st, Shutters is no longer serving lunch and Bleachers has an expanded menu. For those of you not familiar with the resort, Shutters is a casual table service restaurant within the main building and Bleachers is a poolside walk-up window  outdoors. In the article (link below) it states that it isnt clear if discontinuing lunch at Shutters is a seasonal or permanent change.

We have only visited VB once so others may have a better idea if this change is for the best. During our visit we enjoyed Bleachers poolside on several occasions and always were impressed with the food. The updated menu at Bleachers sounds really yummy.

Here is a link with photos of the new menu: http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...0-bleachers-menu-expanded-shutters-lunch-ends


----------



## bobbiwoz

Traveler14 said:


> A new post from Disney Parks Blog states "Disneys Animal Programs team members have marked and monitored 1,381 loggerhead sea turtle nests, 220 green sea turtle nests, and 11 leatherback sea turtle nests so far during the 2012 nesting season, which ends in late October."
> 
> I am so grateful to have witnessed this program first hand. What a wonderful experience!!
> 
> For the full article: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-nests-hatch-near-disneys-vero-beach-resort/



Thank you for that link!  I'm interested in that sea turtle race and also love to read the hatching report!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Traveler14 said:


> As of Oct. 1st, Shutters is no longer serving lunch and Bleachers has an expanded menu. For those of you not familiar with the resort, Shutters is a casual table service restaurant within the main building and Bleachers is a poolside walk-up window  outdoors. In the article (link below) it states that it isnt clear if discontinuing lunch at Shutters is a seasonal or permanent change.
> 
> We have only visited VB once so others may have a better idea if this change is for the best. During our visit we enjoyed Bleachers poolside on several occasions and always were impressed with the food. The updated menu at Bleachers sounds really yummy.
> 
> Here is a link with photos of the new menu: http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...0-bleachers-menu-expanded-shutters-lunch-ends



Thanks for posting.  An expanded menu at Bleachers is a great thing, we eat there most days for lunch (otherwise, go to Orchid Island Pizza down the street!).  We've been to Vero many times, and never had lunch at Shutters.  We actually haven't had dinner there the past couple trips, either.  Green Cabin Room is fine for us if we decide to stay at the resort at night.

Unfortunately I don't think we have enough points for a Vero trip next year, though!  I really do love the resort.  Nothing better than relaxing by the pool, except during love bug season!


----------



## Tink316

We arrived this afternoon for our first stay at VB!!!

What a spectacular view from our room!!!   

So far everything has been awesome! I even gave the pool slide a try. Let's just say...fun, fun, fun!

Looking forward to the rest of our week!!!


----------



## tikimimi

Tink316 said:


> We arrived this afternoon for our first stay at VB!!!
> 
> What a spectacular view from our room!!!
> 
> So far everything has been awesome! I even gave the pool slide a try. Let's just say...fun, fun, fun!
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of our week!!!


 Yeah!!! Enjoy - it is such a wonderful resort1!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Oops... somehow let the thread fall to the second page.  Not acceptable.


----------



## JMTStone

We're going BACK.  April 25th through May 1st.  Then we are driving down to Miami to hop on the Disney Wonder.

We loved VB and reserved another 2 bedroom as my husbands' parents will be staying with us.

Last time, we didn't go off site much (at all).  This time, we will be headed off property more for dinner/experiences.


----------



## lisareniff

Well it looks like we will be giving up part of our signature...  






Currently in the process of selling our VB points.  A few reasons; a few two many points, that reallocation a couple years ago really hurt our plans, were feeling very uncomfortable owning beach front with global warming, and DD is looking a $$$$ colleges  

I'm sure we will still visit VB but feel more comfortable this way.


----------



## Kendallkat2

We have been going to Disney Vero Beach Resort since we bought points there in '98. We love the area. So because we love the area so much we bought our retirement condo right across the street from Disney Vero Beach Resort at Coralstone.  Coralstone's property boarders Disney's park lot across A1A.  Our beach access it to the right of the resort. Now all we have to do is retire which won't be for another 3 years. Maybe I'll get a job at the resort.

The only problem is that now we might never stay at Disney's Vero Beach Resort again. 

Beth


----------



## CruznLexi

Anyone know the price of the character breakfast ?


----------



## Homemom

CruznLexi said:


> Anyone know the price of the character breakfast ?



Last month it was $16.99 for adults and $10.99 for children 3-9.


----------



## glennbo123

Hey everyone.  I just wanted to make you aware of a couple of in-progress trip reports that include Vero Beach stays.  Both are part-way through the Vero Beach portion.

The first is my DIS-friend Cynthia's (eandesmom) and can be found here.

The second is mine, and can be found here.

They both have links in the first or second post, if you'd like to skip right to Vero Beach chapters.

Enjoy!


----------



## dreamlinda

Kendallkat2 said:


> We have been going to Disney Vero Beach Resort since we bought points there in '98. We love the area. So because we love the area so much we bought our retirement condo right across the street from Disney Vero Beach Resort at Coralstone.  Coralstone's property boarders Disney's park lot across A1A.  Our beach access it to the right of the resort. Now all we have to do is retire which won't be for another 3 years. Maybe I'll get a job at the resort.
> 
> The only problem is that now we might never stay at Disney's Vero Beach Resort again.
> 
> Beth



We did the same thing this summer, only across the bridge in Pelican Pointe.  Also will be awhile before we can spend real time there, but we are ready.  Another VBR couple bought there this summer also.  Guess we will all be working together someday   We may stay at VBR if we have excess family company ~ just let them stay at the condo and we will slide out and over to the peace and quite of the resort....


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lisareniff said:


> Well it looks like we will be giving up part of our signature...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in the process of selling our VB points.  A few reasons; a few two many points, that reallocation a couple years ago really hurt our plans, were feeling very uncomfortable owning beach front with global warming, and DD is looking a $$$$ colleges
> 
> I'm sure we will still visit VB but feel more comfortable this way.



Hey, Lisa,  Understandable circumstances...  I have never owned at VB, but have enjoyed it nonetheless.  Hope you get a good price.   And I expect you to stay involved in this thread...


----------



## rickgoulette

I was hoping I could get some advice. We normally stay by the parks the whole time we are in Florida and we are debating on giving VBR a try for Nov 18-20 before we start our normal vacation at the parks for a week. Is there enough to do at that time of the year the kids and my wife will no kill me for keeping them away from the parks?

Is there any thing you would say is a must do. My family is my DW, DS 11, DD 9, DD 7 and I. We have talked about giving it a try for years but always opt for the park. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## chepic

rickgoulette said:


> I was hoping I could get some advice. We normally stay by the parks the whole time we are in Florida and we are debating on giving VBR a try for Nov 18-20 before we start our normal vacation at the parks for a week. Is there enough to do at that time of the year the kids and my wife will no kill me for keeping them away from the parks?
> 
> Is there any thing you would say is a must do. My family is my DW, DS 11, DD 9, DD 7 and I. We have talked about giving it a try for years but always opt for the park.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



We did a split stay this summer for the first time and my boys...7 and 11 said they loved it and want to do it again in April!  Of course this was summer so we spent the 4 days pretty much on the beach or in the pool.  
With that said, they had tons of different activities for families/kids/or just adults to keep you busy the entire week...just at the resort.  They also offer excursions away.  We tried to get in on the kayak trip but it was booked solid.  There are the usual things....ping pong, mini golf, pool games, arts and crafts, and also crochet and bocce that you can play on the lawn.  They have a great area where they light a fire at night to roast marshmellows.  There spa is wonderful so I am certain the girls can all get their toes/fingers done.

I do, recommend that Vero is at the tail end of the trip, since it really is about relaxing there.  Even the boys thought it was great to end the trip that way and both said they wouldn't like it the other way around.

I think you should try it, if you can get a room.

Cheryl


----------



## sarahk0204

glennbo123 said:


> Hey everyone.  I just wanted to make you aware of a couple of in-progress trip reports that include Vero Beach stays.  Both are part-way through the Vero Beach portion.
> 
> The first is my DIS-friend Cynthia's (eandesmom) and can be found here.
> 
> The second is mine, and can be found here.
> 
> They both have links in the first or second post, if you'd like to skip right to Vero Beach chapters.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you!  Both are really helping me get into the spirit!


----------



## omalley1118

Thanks for the great advice!! We are staying at VWL 11/1-11/5 and then heading to Vero for our first trip there ever. We will be there for 4 days. The kids only think ew are going to VERO!!! I am looking forward to trying something different. Are there any restaurants that are more economical and kid friendly near by?


----------



## glennbo123

sarahk0204 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Both are really helping me get into the spirit!



You're welcome!  There doesn't seem to be a lot of Vero Beach trip reports out there, so thought I'd advertise them.


----------



## floridafam

If you are at the resort right now, there is an INCREDIBLE lightning storm south of town.  I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

starbox said:


> If you love the turtles and want a chance to get up close and personal (and see hatchlings), you may want to consider a day trip to Juno Beach - the area's turtle "hospital" and rehabilitation center.  It's funded in part by the Disney Conservation Fund you donate to at Animal Kingdom.  It's a great facility with a museum and hospital you can view.  There are lots of turtles and they have tons of hatchlings that they rescue and release. It's very worth a trip and there's a great beach right next to it!   http://marinelife.org/




Thanks for this. We are going to Vero for the 1st time April 2-4. My daughter ould love to go here. It will make her trip!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

We need a new thread manager for 2013.  It is easy to do.  I'll help you get going and give you any help you need along the way.  All of the following have been top posters in this 2012 thread.  I hope one of you (or any interested VB friend) will step up and take the thread for the next year.  I am going to ask the mods to lock this thread 11/1/2012.  So, we need a new thread, new blood, new ideas, new energy.  Someone, do it.    Please speak up soon so we can give everyone something to look forward to.

tikimimi 	
chepic 	
sarahk0204 	
PammyK 	
tillerrw 	
Lauralooneyfordisney 	
dreamlinda 	
floridafam 	
DVCconvert 	
backyardponder 	
lovin'fl 	
DrMomof3 	
JMTStone 	
Pattiwig 	
wigdoutdismom 	
Catira 	
pixie08 	
starbox 	
dort 	
glennbo123 	
iloveokw 	
scootert


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Seems I've killed the thread already.  Bump!


----------



## dreamlinda

DisDaydreamer said:


> Seems I've killed the thread already.  Bump!



It's not just on you Rob, you have been a great moderator!  I think the VBR thread just has less traffic this time of year.


----------



## tikimimi

I love the thread and would love to take it on; however, I can't do it before January 7. I would if I could, but I know I can't give it anywhere near the needed time before then.


----------



## dwelty

Hi everybody,  Thanks for all your advice on our first Vero Beach trip.  we spent 3 wonderful days there the first week of October.  When we left to head to Old Key West, the family was was disappointed and would have liked to stay for the rest of the week.  This was a big family trip with 3 generations.  We had originally planned on a two bedroom, but when we found out that the second bedroom had a sofa bed (even in the dedicated units) we switched to three standard rooms in the main building. This ended up working out fine for us. Here is a video of our trip and I think it gives a good account of the resort.  the first 7 minutes or so are of Vero Beach, the second half are of Old Key West ending with a bike ride from OKW to Saratoga Springs.  Make sure to choose the highest resolution available.

Fixed Link:  http://youtu.be/nqnOXUwvjm4


----------



## tikimimi

dwelty said:


> Hi everybody, Thanks for all your advice on our first Vero Beach trip. we spent 3 wonderful days there the first week of October. When we left to head to Old Key West, the family was was disappointed and would have liked to stay for the rest of the week. This was a big family trip with 3 generations. We had originally planned on a two bedroom, but when we found out that the second bedroom had a sofa bed (even in the dedicated units) we switched to three standard rooms in the main building. This ended up working out fine for us. Here is a video of our trip and I think it gives a good account of the resort. the first 7 minutes or so are of Vero Beach, the second half are of Old Key West ending with a bike ride from OKW to Saratoga Springs. Make sure to choose the highest resolution available.
> 
> Enjoy! http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=nqnOXUwvjm4


 

 So glad you had such a good time!!!!


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> We are thinking of taking a day trip to visit VB during our next WDW trip (in 2 weeks).  The family wants to visit in the future (May 2013), so since we (just the 2 of us right now) are in WDW for 2 weeks starting Oct. 12, we are/were thinking of driving to VB for the day.  We thought we would have a nice lunch (recommendations please) and visit the beach area.  I did see on the DVC website that pool hopping is allowed, though not sure if we want to do that, but might pack our suits anyhow.  Has anyone done this recently?  Should we bring beach towels?  We will be staying at the BWV, so we can prove we are WDW guest.  Can we access the beach?  Since this next trip is a long one, we certainly have the time to visit.  I tried to read this thread, but it's huge and it seems almost everyone loves their stay here.



Just an update.  We justed returned from our trip to WDW and did manage to take a day trip to Vero.  I called Member Services the day before to see what the procedure was for day visitors.  They put me on hold and came back and told me to check in at the front desk and show my BWV room card and they would take care of me and issue me a day pass.  So we headed out the next day and did exactly what they advised and it worked perfectly.  We checked in at the desk and while the CM wasn't sure what to do, the manager was standing there and stepped up and took care of us.  She took my BWV room card and came back with a keycard that said "day pass" written on the back.  She gave us a map, and lots of other info on the resort.  She told us that we could get towels with our day pass if we needed them.  We had no problem accessing the beach or pool.  We did find out the Shutters was no longer open for lunch so went up to the lounge and had a nice lunch there.  Rain moved in for about an hour, so that pretty much changed our pool hopping plans.  We stopped at Shutters and a manager came out and talked to us about the dining options and gave us a menu and suggestions.  He also told me that my TiW care was accepted there at all of the places (which was a nice surprise).  He also gave us his card with the dining reservation number on it so we could call and book the Thursday buffet.  We headed back to WDW around 2:00PM.  We were happy to visit even though the rain cut our visit a little short.  All of the CMs were extremely nice and helpful.  We are planning to visit in May for a few days with the family.


----------



## yulilin3

Hi all. Have read thru part of the thread and have a question. Has anyone walked/ran/biked the jungle trail? I'm training for the Princess Half and this weekend calls for 5miles I see an easy way to get to the start ; less than a mile from the resort. Also can you rent bikes and take them on this trail? My kids might want to join me on bikes. We are checking in Friday and leaving Sunday. Any other cheap activities that might be fun for a 16 & 12 year old? We're on a budget and could only afford this with my husband's cm discount. Thanks


----------



## dreamlinda

yulilin3 said:


> Hi all. Have read thru part of the thread and have a question. Has anyone walked/ran/biked the jungle trail? I'm training for the Princess Half and this weekend calls for 5miles I see an easy way to get to the start ; less than a mile from the resort. Also can you rent bikes and take them on this trail? My kids might want to join me on bikes. We are checking in Friday and leaving Sunday. Any other cheap activities that might be fun for a 16 & 12 year old? We're on a budget and could only afford this with my husband's cm discount. Thanks



Yes, you definitely can rent bikes and go on the Jungle Trail.  My DH and I did this and really enjoyed our morning.  You should check out Sebastian Inlet State Park, they may have some programs running that your boys would enjoy.


----------



## tchrrx

I was just looking at Hurricane Sandy pictures online and saw some that showed a lot of beach erosion at Vero.  I was curious as to whether or not the resorts sustained any damage.


----------



## Murron

tchrrx said:


> I was just looking at Hurricane Sandy pictures online and saw some that showed a lot of beach erosion at Vero.  I was curious as to whether or not the resorts sustained any damage.



I'm interested also!    Anyone have news?


----------



## backyardponder

Bumping to first page.


----------



## Traveler14

I would be interested in hearing about the beach and resort too.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Originally Posted by tchrrx
> I was just looking at Hurricane Sandy pictures online and saw some that showed a lot of beach erosion at Vero. I was curious as to whether or not the resorts sustained any damage.


D

I just left DVB this morning...I was there since before Sandy hit.
The buildings and grounds of the resort made it through just fine (aside from the expected leaf litter from sustained winds of about 50 MPH).  The beach did suffer some errosion, but no where's near as bad as in other past storms. The ramp access to the beach is closed and will need some grading work before it can be re-openned...but there are stairs you can use on the other side of the shed where you'd rent beach chairs (you'll still need your KTTW card).

Other observations - shutters is now closed for lunch FYI - and (disappointing to me) there is no longer any room service  .   

During Sandy we got hardy any rain...it was a "wind event" with some gusts upto 70MPH in my estimation.  Once it passed the weather's been fantastic 80F and sunny..ocean temp 78F.....I noticed less observance of Halloween at the resort this year....for example the departments did not do their usual pumpkin carving contest....But Super Goofy & Daniel Duck did visit 

Another great stay....but I'm thinking of making some calls about the room service (a decision not made by the resort).

HTH


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Doesn't seem we have any takers on 2013 thread.  I've decided to not lock the thread, it just won't be maintained.  At least this way the thread can live or die on it's own.


----------



## ajkmom3

We're booked for 1/16-1/19/13. Visit #3 for us, then off to The World.  Can't wait!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ajkmom3 said:


> We're booked for 1/16-1/19/13. Visit #3 for us, then off to The World.  Can't wait!



Go it


----------



## Murron

DVCconvert said:


> D
> 
> I just left DVB this morning...I was there since before Sandy hit.
> The buildings and grounds of the resort made it through just fine (aside from the expected leaf litter from sustained winds of about 50 MPH).  The beach did suffer some errosion, but no where's near as bad as in other past storms. The ramp access to the beach is closed and will need some grading work before it can be re-openned...but there are stairs you can use on the other side of the shed where you'd rent beach chairs (you'll still need your KTTW card).
> 
> Other observations - shutters is now closed for lunch FYI - and (disappointing to me) there is no longer any room service  .
> 
> During Sandy we got hardy any rain...it was a "wind event" with some gusts upto 70MPH in my estimation.  Once it passed the weather's been fantastic 80F and sunny..ocean temp 78F.....I noticed less observance of Halloween at the resort this year....for example the departments did not do their usual pumpkin carving contest....But Super Goofy & Daniel Duck did visit
> 
> Another great stay....but I'm thinking of making some calls about the room service (a decision not made by the resort).
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## dvcterry

Thanks for the update, and yes that is very disappointing to hear about the room service.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Booked for May 23-30 2013 OV inn studio...


----------



## PammyK

mmmagic7754 said:


> Booked for May 23-30 2013 OV inn studio...


I'll be there with you from the May 25-June 1 for my annual Memorial Day getaway.


----------



## mmmagic7754

PammyK said:


> I'll be there with you from the May 25-June 1 for my annual Memorial Day getaway.



Looking foward to beach by day and kicking back on the Green Cabin room deck with a nice glass of wine in the evenings


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> Doesn't seem we have any takers on 2013 thread.  I've decided to not lock the thread, it just won't be maintained.  At least this way the thread can live or die on it's own.



Come on folks!  Someone needs to step up here.  I did it last year and it wasn't a huge amount of work.  The VB thread has been going since 2007 and it would be a shame for it to disappear.

John


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mmmagic7754 & PammyK... got you both on the roll call


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Okay,  I can't let it happen...  So, I've created the 2013 thread.  Here http://disboards.com/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=187

I'm asking the mods to close this thread now.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

See you on the new thread.


----------

